# Where is everyone?!!!



## JackieBlue

It's been very slow here lately.  Where have all my new friends gone to?  Get your asses on here and post!


----------



## snow dog

Iam here , who put a burrr under you


----------



## pirate_girl

JackieBlue said:


> It's been very slow here lately.  Where have all my new friends gone to?  Get your asses on here and post!



Where are you Ms. Invisible?


I think peeps are too busy spending time on the new forums to find time to post here.

This is the mother ship for me, and always will be.

PS- I have been working my ass off for the last 4 days.


----------



## fubar

Everybody who is anybody, is here!!


----------



## JackieBlue

_Miss_ Invisible has been right here and never left.  Although I am trying to help out with NTT as much as I can.


----------



## snow dog

yes we are


----------



## JackieBlue

fubar said:


> Everybody who is anybody, is here!!



Yeah!  Who needs everybody else?!!

Well, I guess a few more would be good.


----------



## snow dog

fubar said:


> Everybody who is anybody, is here!!


 

when you got fubar, what else do you need except some cold night air


----------



## pirate_girl

JackieBlue said:


> _Miss_ Invisible has been right here and never left.  Although I am trying to help out with NTT as much as I can.



Being a mod on another forum and being invisible is sensible.
Being a member on this forum and being invisible makes it look like you aren't here.


----------



## JackieBlue

pirate_girl said:


> Being a mod on another forum and being invisible is sensible.
> Being a member on this forum and being invisible makes it look like you aren't here.



It might look that way, but I am here!  I actually meant to change that.  But now I think I'll keep it.


----------



## pirate_girl

JackieBlue said:


> It might look that way, but I am here!  I actually meant to change that.  But now I think I'll keep it.


NP.. I can sees ya anyways.. yer betwixt J5 Bombardier, _and _ jackwhite


----------



## JackieBlue

pirate_girl said:


> NP.. I can sees ya anyways.. yer betwixt J5 Bombardier, _and _ jackwhite



Well yeah, it's alphabetical.  But you shouldn't be able to see me.  You're not a moderator.  Hmmmm, I should ask Doc about that.  Anyway, the reason I did that to begin with is because someone commented on who I was PMing.  I thought that was an intrusion.


----------



## pirate_girl

JackieBlue said:


> Anyway, the reason I did that to begin with is because someone commented on who I was PMing.  I thought that was an intrusion.





It's nobody's business who you are in PM with!


----------



## jpr62902

JackieBlue said:


> Well yeah, it's alphabetical. But you shouldn't be able to see me. You're not a moderator. Hmmmm, I should ask Doc about that. Anyway, the reason I did that to begin with is because someone commented on who I was PMing. I thought that was an intrusion.


 
Log in however you want, JB.  The only think that's visible is the word "invisible" where your user name would be at the bottom of the forum index (in the "active today" section).


----------



## JackieBlue

jpr62902 said:


> Log in however you want, JB.  The only think that's visible is the word "invisible" where your user name would be at the bottom of the forum index (in the "active today" section).



Thanks!

I started this thread to have a little fun.  Instead it's met with the same sarcasm as always.


----------



## pirate_girl

JackieBlue said:


> I started this thread to have a little fun.  Instead it's met with the same sarcasm as always.


----------



## thcri RIP

Hey I run indivisible at times.   Oh shit there is a lot of things I can't do.  Reminds me I have to change it.


----------



## JackieBlue

Going to bed now.  But I hope to see this thread have a lot of replies tomorrow.  Goodnight!


----------



## pirate_girl

jpr62902 said:


> Log in however you want, JB.  The only think that's visible is the word "invisible" where your user name would be at the bottom of the forum index (in the "active today" section).



Someone told me that once, and that's why I thought it.


----------



## EastTexFrank

It's late but I'm here.

Oh wait.!!!!  I've had a couple of glasses of Scotch so I know that I'm immortal and invincible but I can't remember if I get invisible after 2 or if it takes 3.  Damn it, I hate uncertainty.  

OK.  It must be after 2.  My dog just walked past and totally ignored me.


----------



## REDDOGTWO

Just chilling.


----------



## muleman RIP

Well you have to get up in the morning before the snow and ice control time starts. Got a few more inches overnight and the wind is howling again. Soon ready for spring.


----------



## Galvatron

I was having a shit.....but you were all with me in spirit


----------



## lilnixon

Galvatron said:


> I was having a shit.....but you were all with me in spirit



SO nice to know thank you for sharing..

I was sleeping.. Now I am working....  Where are you now??


----------



## Cowboy

muleman said:


> Well you have to get up in the morning before the snow and ice control time starts. Got a few more inches overnight and the wind is howling again. Soon ready for spring.


 Dont get too ready for spring it aint nowheres near over . Were getting hammered again & it wont be through till wensday then I,m sending it Y'alls way. 

 But I'm here all the time xcept for my sleepy time , Dont know where the hell Ya,ll been . Only time I'm invisable is in real life, or on the forum if i'm on your ignore list  . 

   I never understood why others choose to be invisable , makes even less sense for the mods IMHO . Tends to make the forum look slow when it appears even the staff aint lookin in . 

  Thats what seperates this forum from many others , here the staff makes the place feel more like home   and keeps things alive and interesting rather then just show their super powers around & act like total  arguing with each other like other forums some of us used to visit , And no I'm not referring to any of Docs other great forums .  

 Now hows THAT for sucking up .


----------



## JEV

Even thought I'm a nobody, I'll check in anyway. I was away from Friday till Monday on a winter campout (in cabins), at a place called Lake Hope in Southern Ohio near Athens. I'm still trying to get rid of the hangover, and I have work every day this week.

FWIW, forums are this way...sometimes everyone just crawls back into their hole and ignores everyone. Don't ever take it personal unless you hear from a mod. Now just yank out your wedgie, adjust your panties and continue to love us just the way we are.


----------



## Doc

Gee Thanks cowboy, you suck up!!!!   

I encourage mods to change between visible and invisible simply to keep trouble makers from knowing if a mod or admin is online.  Used to be some would wait until none of us were online and then start the chit.   We've grown the mod staff since then plus we alter between visible and invisible just to keep em guessing.   That helps with spammers also.   Of late we have a good crowd and no one itching for a fight so it has been calm.  Still, it's a good idea to always have an invisible mod or two in the background just in case.  This strategy has worked well for us.


----------



## Doc

JEV said:


> Even thought I'm a nobody, I'll check in anyway. I was away from Friday till Monday on a winter campout (in cabins), at a place called Lake Hope in Southern Ohio near Athens. I'm still trying to get rid of the hangover, and I have work every day this week.


You were down in my neck of the woods JEV, how'd you like it?  I've been known to visit the Athens Avalanch Pizza and Donato's Pizza on occasion.


----------



## JEV

We were actually staying in Vinton County, which I understand is the poorest county in Ohio. We stopped at the Kroger in Nelsonville for a couple of things, and it was like "The People of Wal-Mart" throughout the store. I saw a gun shop while going to Krogers, so we stopped at it on the way out of town, thinking there might be some good deals. Everything was a retail pricing, and the used gun prices were outrageous. I think he's also a pawn shop, based on all the junk shotguns I saw on the racks. Even the gas stations had the highest prices we saw from Cleveland all the way down. We were just a few mile from Ohio University, so I guess that has something to do with it. Regardless, we had a good time as we had enough booze with us to keep us happy.

One of the guys created a new drink (while under the influence):

A tumbler filler with ice
2oz (or more) Captain Morgan Reserve (kept in the freezer)
2oz (or more) Cherry brandy made by Stashu, the mad Romanian
1/2tsp JEV's homemade vanilla extract

It was so good we drank all of the brandy and one of the Captain Morgan just making them on Saturday. We still had some vanilla left in the 4oz bottle.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

.................


----------



## Doc

Sounds like you had a grand ole time.   

I've been in that gun store / pawn shop in Nelsonville and agree the prices there are sure no bargin.  We pass by it every time we go to or come home from Columbus.  Nelsonville is the only town I know that has a combo Pizza Hut / Taco Hell er I mean Taco Bell.     (we've called it taco hell for years).  I can't wait for the bypass around Nelsonville to be done (a year or two away).


----------



## JEV

I thought you lived near Cincinnati? Didn't you used to list your locale as SW Ohio, or was that someone else? I know Cinci pretty well from going there every July 4th for 18 years. My late SIL lived there.


----------



## JackieBlue

I've tried to explain my reasons for being invisible without going into any detail, but if it will make everyone happier, I'll become visible again.


----------



## Cowboy

JackieBlue said:


> I've tried to explain my reasons for being invisible without going into any detail, but if it will make everyone happier, I'll become visible again.


 No need to explain or become visable Jackie just cuz of what some of us say or stink  I'm sure everyone has their reasons, it just gives me something to bitch about


----------



## JackieBlue

Cowboy said:


> No need to explain or become visable Jackie just cuz of what some of us say or stink  I'm sure everyone has their reasons, it just gives me something to bitch about



Nope, I'm visible now.  But it was just for you.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## Doc

JEV said:


> I thought you lived near Cincinnati? Didn't you used to list your locale as SW Ohio, or was that someone else? I know Cinci pretty well from going there every July 4th for 18 years. My late SIL lived there.


That's JPR who listed SW Ohio, and I think we have a couple others.  I've always been SE Ohio.  Marietta area.


----------



## snow dog

Hey , maybe we all should be invisable.


----------



## mosi

JackieBlue said:


> Nope, I'm visible now. But it was just for you.


 



Well screw you.......and I was just about to tell you how lovely you looked today.


----------



## muleman RIP

Maybe I should try that invisible mode? Is that like a diet where you can still sit on your ass and eat?


----------



## snow dog

JackieBlue said:


> Going to bed now. But I hope to see this thread have a lot of replies tomorrow. Goodnight!


 


lots of replies


----------



## rback33

I am here again.. been a crazy couple weeks between week long farm shows, my gpa passing and my new baby girl coming into the world...


----------



## snow dog

muleman said:


> Maybe I should try that invisible mode? Is that like a diet where you can still sit on your ass and eat?


 


No , it's like talking and no one hears


----------



## thcri RIP

No one could see Harvey and he did just fine.


----------



## pirate_girl

thcri said:


> No one could see Harvey and he did just fine.


----------



## JackieBlue




----------



## pirate_girl

Well, I'm hanging out.. but I am also on another forum.. doing my laundry and relaxing..


----------



## snow dog

JackieBlue said:


>


 

I see but don't hear so good


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

snow dog said:


> I see but don't hear so good


 
what? speak up!


----------



## snow dog

Rusty Shackleford said:


> what? speak up!


 

What is she saying Rusty ?


----------



## JackieBlue

snow dog said:


> What is she saying Rusty ?



This...


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

When this thread was started, my ass was in bed. Kinda hard to be here after midnight and then try to get up at 5AM.


----------



## muleman RIP

For the past week I have been pushing snow. Seems some of the old women around here have been giving out my phone number. Now that it is deep enough and blowing like hell everybody wants me to plow for them. Gave up and came back home for the backhoe and put chains on the front wheels. That is a slow ass ride to go about 3 miles but the snow is so packed tight from the fools running on it all winter my plow just bounced along and it is so deep in spots even with chains it pushes hard.


----------



## pirate_girl

I got my laundry done, I made dinner.. I took a 2 hour nap (much needed).
No more snow has fallen, but baby it's cold outside.
9 degrees.. going down to - 15 or so over night.
Hurry springtime! I want to plant a salsa garden this year!


----------



## Av8r3400

Speaking as the best looking guy on the forum, I've been here all along.

What else do ya need?


----------



## JackieBlue

Av8r3400 said:


> Speaking as the best looking guy on the forum, I've been here all along.
> 
> What else do ya need?


----------



## pirate_girl

JackieBlue said:


> I've tried to explain my reasons for being invisible without going into any detail, but if it will make everyone happier, I'll become visible again.


GOOD! 

I too have gone invisible before because certain peeps see you in PM and wonder who and what you are talking about..
Then you have _those_ who immediately start to PM you once they see you are online.
I haven't been bugged by that person for a while.. 
So ignoring unwanted PMs gives the person the idea that you just want them to go awaaaayyy!!


----------



## JackieBlue

That's not the reason I was invisible.  I like getting PM's.  So whoever wants to PM me, feel free.

Although Doc, we need to make the storage for PM's a little bigger.


----------



## Trakternut

Unlimited, perhaps?


----------



## BigAl RIP

JackieBlue said:


> I've tried to explain my reasons for being invisible without going into any detail, *but if it will make everyone happier, I'll become visible again*.


 
 Well don't do it for me ... I been peeking through your  window for a couple months now !!!!


----------



## JackieBlue

BigAl said:


> Well don't do it for me ... I been peeking through your  window for a couple months now !!!!



Have you now?!!


----------



## BigAl RIP

pirate_girl said:


> GOOD!
> 
> I too have gone invisible before because certain peeps see you in PM and wonder who and what you are talking about..
> Then you have _those_ who immediately start to PM you once they see you are online.
> I haven't been bugged by that person for a while..
> So ignoring unwanted PMs gives the person the idea that you just want them to go awaaaayyy!!


 

Boy ! Ain't that the truth !!!! I have chicks driving me nuts every time they see my sweet little as*  online ,,,,,,,,,,,ah nevermind ......


----------



## snow dog

BigAl said:


> Boy ! Ain't that the truth !!!! I have chicks driving me nuts every time they see my sweet little as* online ,,,,,,,,,,,ah nevermind ......


 

they didn't have far to drive


----------



## pirate_girl

BigAl said:


> Boy ! Ain't that the truth !!!! I have chicks driving me nuts every time they see my sweet little as*  online ,,,,,,,,,,,ah nevermind ......


I answer you when you PM me.
Shaddup!


----------



## BigAl RIP

JackieBlue said:


> Have you now?!!


 Yes I have , but you could not see me cause I was Invisible !!!!!!!!!


----------



## JackieBlue

BigAl said:


> Yes I have , but you could not see me cause I was Invisible !!!!!!!!!



I thought I felt hot breath on my neck though.  Now I know why.


----------



## loboloco

I zoom in, look around and see if there is anything interesting.  If not, I zoom on to another location.


----------



## pirate_girl

loboloco said:


> I zoom in, look around and see if there is anything interesting.  If not, I zoom on to another location.


Same here, lately..


----------



## Trakternut




----------



## snow dog

Trakternut said:


>


 

Hows the weather ?


----------



## Trakternut

Kinda cold. -1, but the windchill's supposed to hit -35 by morning.
Guess the brass  monkey's coming in again, tonight.


----------



## snow dog

we're minus 5 now, 20-25wind and forecasted low is -15

cold as a witch's heart


----------



## Trakternut

It actually felt better after supper than it did when I left work.


----------



## thcri RIP

JackieBlue said:


> I thought I felt hot breath on my neck though.  Now I know why.




Al's breath would have knocked you over    sorry Al


----------



## Trakternut

thcri said:


> Al's breath would have knocked you over    sorry Al



How do you think he cleared the trees out for his new barn?


----------



## AAUTOFAB1




----------



## pirate_girl

Heading off to the other new forum I've found for a while.
It's nice being a noob for a change and making new friends.
Adios, see ya.. arrivederci.. good night.


----------



## Trakternut

Keep the shiney side up!


----------



## Av8r3400

pirate_girl said:


> Heading off to the other new forum I've found for a while.
> It's nice being a noob for a change and making new friends.
> Adios, see ya.. arrivederci.. good night.




WHA....??  Wait a minute.  Our little PG off to another forum full of people we haven't approved??

I don't like it.  Gettin' awfully jealous here...


----------



## JackieBlue




----------



## pirate_girl

Av8r3400 said:


> WHA....??  Wait a minute.  Our little PG off to another forum full of people we haven't approved??
> 
> I don't like it.  Gettin' awfully jealous here...


Right..




JackieBlue said:


>




smilies speak volumes, don't they?


----------



## Doc

JB, the way you get additional PM storage is to become a site supporter.  However if you look under all your PM's you'll see an option to download all your PM's (both sent and received) as a text file.  Then you can clean out your PM's and still have copies of everything sent to you stored in a text file on your PC.  

PG I am shocked.  (no smiles speak volumes too)


----------



## ki0ho

Just a couple of thoughts.....been stoping by town talk every time I get on. and at least from what I SEE....it will say maby 6 on but Im the only one showing....the thought  I had was maby it is just for the invis folks.....could it be thats where every body went????    The other thought I had....in the home I live in...a good morning  or a greeting...is sort of expected..when seeing some one is around .even when it is just mom and I here....but a few posts back I get the feeling maby it is not taken that way here....

Just a couple of thoughts.....and Im hopeing every one is having a great morning.....Time to get moms breakfast..I hear her stiring.......Doc we need a big sunshine smilly for a place sush as[  THIS  ]


----------



## JackieBlue

Doc said:


> JB, the way you get additional PM storage is to become a site supporter.  However if you look under all your PM's you'll see an option to download all your PM's (both sent and received) as a text file.  Then you can clean out your PM's and still have copies of everything sent to you stored in a text file on your PC.
> 
> PG I am shocked.  (no smiles speak volumes too)



Thanks Doc!



ki0ho said:


> Just a couple of thoughts.....been stoping by town talk every time I get on. and at least from what I SEE....it will say maby 6 on but Im the only one showing....the thought  I had was maby it is just for the invis folks.....could it be thats where every body went????    The other thought I had....in the home I live in...a good morning  or a greeting...is sort of expected..when seeing some one is around .even when it is just mom and I here....but a few posts back I get the feeling maby it is not taken that way here....
> 
> Just a couple of thoughts.....and Im hopeing every one is having a great morning.....Time to get moms breakfast..I hear her stiring.......Doc we need a big sunshine smilly for a place sush as[  THIS  ]



Good morning!


----------



## JackieBlue

It's cold today!  15 degrees with a wind chill of 7.


----------



## Cowboy

JackieBlue said:


> It's cold today! 15 degrees with a wind chill of 7.


 Good morning Jackie  Knock 10 degrees off of that & add 21 inches of fresh snow & its still coming down & thats what its like here


----------



## JackieBlue

Cowboy said:


> Good morning Jackie  Knock 10 degrees off of that & add 21 inches of fresh snow & its still coming down & thats what its like here



Hey Cowboy!  Brrrr, that's cold.  Got your long johns on?


----------



## snow dog

Hey weather watchers, it's Minus 15 and calm


----------



## Cowboy

JackieBlue said:


> Hey Cowboy! Brrrr, that's cold. Got your long johns on?


 Nope I aint goin out in it untill after noon when it warms up a bit , Lots of driveway to clear but I aint in no hurry . My wife dont need to get out untill saturday


----------



## snow dog

Cowboy said:


> Nope I aint goin out in it untill after noon when it warms up a bit , Lots of driveway to clear but I aint in no hurry . My wife dont need to get out untill saturday


 

this is why bears hibernate


----------



## Cowboy

snow dog said:


> this is why bears hibernate


 Yep Perty much


----------



## snow dog

Hey cowboy,

hows that little heater going ?


----------



## snow dog

hey it got colder


----------



## Cowboy

snow dog said:


> Hey cowboy,
> 
> hows that little heater going ?


 Doin great SD , I updated my heater thread the other day . but its costing about 60 bucks a month to keep it around 50 / 60 degrees & I can bring it up to 75 in about an hour or so . I'm plenty happy with it Thanks


----------



## thcri RIP

-13 F here this morning.  Saturday it could get up to 40 F


----------



## BigAl RIP

JackieBlue said:


> Good morning!


 

 Good Morning to you too ,Darlin ....Coffees on the stove  . Its a new day !!!!Enjoy it !

Anybody seen my teeth ?????


----------



## thcri RIP

BigAl said:


> Good Morning to you too ,Darlin ....Coffees on the stove  . Its a new day !!!!Enjoy it !
> 
> Anybody seen my teeth ?????




Look on the side of the toilet.  They did a great job cleaning around the hinges this morning.  


Oh and Jackie,  Top of the morning to you too!!!


----------



## BigAl RIP

thcri said:


> Look on the side of the toilet. *They did a great job cleaning around the hinges this morning.*


 
 They do a good job at chewin ass too . Keep it up and you might get a few bite marks on yours .

    Now go get your coffee !, sit down and be respectful to an old guy . I only got so many years to live and your raining on my parade ....


----------



## JEV

Yer a bit edgy this morning. Been getting your fiber on a regular basis? A good dump and you'll be easier to screw with. (Did that come out right?????)


----------



## snow dog

BigAl said:


> They do a good job at chewin ass too . Keep it up and you might get a few bite marks on yours .
> 
> Now go get your coffee !, sit down and be respectful to an old guy . I only got so many years to live and your raining on my parade ....


 
Don't sing that song to loudly, some may be older than you


----------



## thcri RIP

BigAl said:


> They do a good job at chewin ass too . Keep it up and you might get a few bite marks on yours .
> 
> Now go get your coffee !, *sit down and be respectful to an old guy* . I only got so many years to live and your raining on my parade ....




I was cleaning your dam toilet, what more do you want.  crabby old SOB    And I don't drink coffee


----------



## JackieBlue

You guys crack me up!


----------



## snow dog

JackieBlue said:


> You guys crack me up!


----------



## thcri RIP

JackieBlue said:


>


----------



## Av8r3400

We're here to serve...


----------



## JackieBlue

Good morning FF!  Anyone wanna join me for a cup of coffee?


----------



## snow dog

JackieBlue said:


> Good morning FF! Anyone wanna join me for a cup of coffee?


 





whatcha serving ?


----------



## mosi

JackieBlue said:


> Good morning FF! Anyone wanna join me for a cup of coffee?


 

Might head toward Indianapolis in a few hours...... Meet me along the way.


----------



## JackieBlue

snow dog said:


> whatcha serving ?



Let's see, I have regular coffee, buttered toffee coffee (personal favorite), various flavored creamers or regular creamer.



mosi said:


> Might head toward Indianapolis in a few hours...... Meet me along the way.



What's a good half way point?


----------



## mosi

JackieBlue said:


> Let's see, I have regular coffee, buttered toffee coffee (personal favorite), various flavored creamers or regular creamer.
> 
> 
> 
> What's a good half way point?


 




Toledo Ohio


----------



## rback33

Do you have Mountain Dew flavored?


----------



## muleman RIP

Had my coffee in the hot tub at 5:20 am. Thinking about lunch now.


----------



## jpr62902

muleman said:


> Had my coffee in the hot tub at 5:20 am. Thinking about lunch now.


 
You must drink a lot of coffee if you have to brew it in a hot tub.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

jpr62902 said:


> You must drink a lot of coffee if you have to brew it in a hot tub.


 

dammit thats what i was thinkin


----------



## snow dog

I was thinkin something must be driving him to the hot tub at 5:30 am


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

aint me. thats not somethin i need to see, especially before MY coffee


----------



## snow dog

Rusty Shackleford said:


> aint me. thats not somethin i need to see, especially before MY coffee


 


your right , no pics is good


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

snow dog said:


> you're right


 
duh


----------



## snow dog

Rusty Shackleford said:


> duh


 


Did I catch you speechless ?


----------



## muleman RIP

I will set up the auto timer tomorrow. You guys are just jealous that my woman wants to get in the hot tub with me at that time of day. Pics to follow!


----------



## JackieBlue

I'm just jealous that you have a hot tub.


----------



## thcri RIP

muleman said:


> I will set up the auto timer tomorrow. *You guys are just jealous that my woman *wants to get in the hot tub with me at that time of day. Pics to follow!



I am just wondering why anyone would get in a hot tub with you.


----------



## ben2go

Topic-Where is everyone?

I am currently hiding under my bed waiting for December 21 2012.I'll see ya'll later, if I make it through to 2013.


----------



## snow dog

muleman said:


> I will set up the auto timer tomorrow. You guys are just jealous that my woman wants to get in the hot tub with me at that time of day. Pics to follow!


 

Hey Muley,

you got an above ground one or a built in one? does it stay warm in the really cold temps ?


----------



## mosi

OFF TO LOOK AT BOOBIES AND COOTER!!!!


----------



## ben2go

mosi said:


> OFF TO LOOK AT BOOBIES AND COOTER!!!!




  I wasn't expecting that one.


----------



## muleman RIP

snow dog said:


> Hey Muley,
> 
> you got an above ground one or a built in one? does it stay warm in the really cold temps ?


Actually mine is an ancient Fox pools one made in the late 80's. It is one big heavy stand alone unit that will seat 6 easily. I got it from a doctor who was building a big addition on his place and needed to move it. Paid $1,000 for it and other than a new thermostat and reman on the motor it has worked for a lot of years. I think I bought it in 97. It is in the basement on a heated concrete floor. We had it outside at the old farm but don't miss the electric bills or the snow shoveling and cold one bit. If I want the open air experience I can hit the garage door button. It has an ozonater and the only chemicals we use is powder chlorine.


----------



## snow dog

Sounds nice, I had one many moons ago, before moving to Idaho. But here, i wonder about the value of trying to keep it warm in really cold temps. My neighbor has one, i think it is frozen solid,it use to drip regularly but then it stopped, there is one huge block of ice under the deck, where it sits.


----------



## Cowboy

snow dog said:


> Sounds nice, I had one many moons ago, before moving to Idaho. But here, i wonder about the value of trying to keep it warm in really cold temps. My neighbor has one, i think it is frozen solid,it use to drip regularly but then it stopped, there is one huge block of ice under the deck, where it sits.


 With the temps you get I'd say it would make a better ice skating rink for real little people.


----------



## snow dog

but where do i get a little ice rink machine


----------



## JackieBlue

I would love to have a hot tub.  Nothing more relaxing than soaking in one of those with a cocktail or two.


----------



## snow dog

yes JB they are fun, a little work but fun


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Hot tubs are great untill you have to work on it,parts are very expensive.best to have a friend who has one


----------



## JackieBlue

snow dog said:


> yes JB they are fun, a little work but fun





AAUTOFAB1 said:


> Hot tubs are great untill you have to work on it,parts are very expensive.best to have a friend who has one



Instead of hiring a pool boy, I'll hire a hot tub boy.


----------



## Trakternut

I could work that into my schedule, JB!


----------



## JackieBlue

Trakternut said:


> I could work that into my schedule, JB!



Do you come cheap?


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Hot tub party!


----------



## rback33

Trakternut said:


> I could work that into my schedule, JB!





JackieBlue said:


> Do you come cheap?




He doesn't, but I DO!!! lol


----------



## Trakternut

JackieBlue said:


> Do you come cheap?



I think I might just work for free, just for you, JB!


----------



## snow dog

Trakternut said:


> I could work that into my schedule, JB!


 



are you a tub man or pool man


----------



## JackieBlue

AAUTOFAB1 said:


> Hot tub party!



Sounds like a plan!


----------



## Trakternut

snow dog said:


> are you a tub man or pool man



I'm omniwatercontainer at this point.


----------



## snow dog

I bet there is some hot tub photo's from the last forum hot tub party


----------



## Trakternut

Which, I couldn't attend.


----------



## snow dog

these


----------



## Trakternut

OH yeah, I remember! I think somebody said it was Cowboy who caused all the foam in the water.   Something about Boston Baked Beans a few  hours before....


----------



## snow dog

of course


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

snow dog said:


> these


 
Ya need more females in the tub before i get in


----------



## snow dog

a few more shots

.


.


.


i'll look around


----------



## Trakternut

AAUTOFAB1 said:


> Ya need more females in the tub before i get in




That's so *your* moobs aren't so noticeable!


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Trakternut said:


> That's so *your* moobs aren't so noticeable!


----------



## Av8r3400

rback33 said:


> He doesn't, but I DO!!! lol



You may be cheap, but I'm easy...


----------



## JackieBlue

Av8r3400 said:


> You may be cheap, but I'm easy...


----------



## JackieBlue

Good morning!


----------



## Av8r3400

On my way out the door to work.

"_Have a 'goodun_"


(a wise man once -or twice- said that.)


----------



## snow dog

JackieBlue said:


> Good morning!


 



Wow JB is up and has a sparkle in her step, coffee in hand ?


----------



## loboloco

Buenas Dias  everybody.


----------



## snow dog

loboloco said:


> Buenas Dias everybody.


 

Morning Lobo


----------



## rback33

Present and accounted for!


----------



## snow dog

rback33 said:


> Present and accounted for!


 


so noted


----------



## JackieBlue

snow dog said:


> Wow JB is up and has a sparkle in her step, coffee in hand ?



Always coffee in hand in the morning!


----------



## thcri RIP

Two hours on the road here already this morning.  No coffee just my diet coke.


----------



## JackieBlue

thcri said:


> Two hours on the road here already this morning.  No coffee just my diet coke.



Drive safely!


----------



## thcri RIP

Will do.  Pretty good wind and blowing snow that is starting to collect on the road.  As I go west it is getting better though.


----------



## Ironman

thcri said:


> No coffee just my diet coke.


Murph, you better watch it - I was reading somewhere you can blow a heart with too much diet coke. Even with a finely tuned body like you have.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

howdy folks


----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> howdy folks


What ? you just woke up! Don't you have today off?


----------



## thcri RIP

Ironman said:


> Murph, you better watch it - I was reading somewhere you can blow a heart with too much diet coke. Even with a finely tuned body like you have.



I am far from finely tuned.  I still need a good tune up.  I don't drink much soda anymore and have not for about six months.  Just lately on vacation and now doing all this driving to keep me awake. I am sure when I get home next week I will stop with it again.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

muleman said:


> What ? you just woke up! Don't you have today off?


  ive been cleanin and doin dishes and went to the grocery store already, mister!


----------



## snow dog

Rusty Shackleford said:


> ive been cleanin and doin dishes and went to the grocery store already, mister!


 

did the little woman send you with a list ?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

list? i dont need no stinkin list!


----------



## ben2go

She tells ya what she wants and you come home with what you want.I know how it werks.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

LOL


----------



## snow dog

with Rusty it's a little differant, she tells him, he comes home with what he wants, then makes one more trip to get what she wanted.

he's crafty


----------



## JackieBlue

Goodnight FF!


----------



## jpr62902

JackieBlue said:


> Goodnight FF!


 
Rookie.


----------



## snow dog

JackieBlue said:


> Goodnight FF!


 


good night JB


----------



## JackieBlue

jpr62902 said:


> Rookie.



You don't know me that well yet then.


----------



## jpr62902

JackieBlue said:


> You don't know me that well yet then.


 
I trust what you post in these threads.  Am I to believe otherwise?


----------



## JackieBlue

jpr62902 said:


> I trust what you post in these threads.  Am I to believe otherwise?




Posts are all me.  You called me a rookie for being tired I guess?  Just saying that I can normally stay up late.  I'm kind of a night owl.  But not tonight.  Eyes are getting sleepy.


----------



## jpr62902

JackieBlue said:


> Posts are all me. You called me a rookie for being tired I guess? Just saying that I can normally stay up late. I'm kind of a night owl. But not tonight. Eyes are getting sleepy.


 
Meh.  It's Friday, almost Saturday, and I'm listening to Bach and Vivaldi.  I'm also looking forward to sleeping in tomorrow.  I get that sleepy thing.

But at FF, some of us have to stay up late on Fridays.  You're the rookie, so grab some coffee, put ACDC on the stereo and post some nonsense.  It's an unwritten rule.


----------



## rback33

I am still here! lol on my fourth 16 oz beer...


----------



## rback33

OK. I WAS... I am going to bed now..lol


----------



## snow dog

I guess the sleep man cometh last night,


Rise and shine FF


----------



## muleman RIP

I am here watching the snow fall and waiting for spring to come melt the ice.


----------



## Trakternut

Waiting for a text from a friend to hit a coffee shop for a while. Dang fool musta slept in!


----------



## snow dog

call her on the telephone and wake her up.


----------



## JackieBlue

jpr62902 said:


> Meh.  It's Friday, almost Saturday, and I'm listening to Bach and Vivaldi.  I'm also looking forward to sleeping in tomorrow.  I get that sleepy thing.
> 
> But at FF, some of us have to stay up late on Fridays.  You're the rookie, so grab some coffee, put ACDC on the stereo and post some nonsense.  It's an unwritten rule.



Ooops sorry.  I'll hang late one of these nights.  And I might add, I was here late on New Year's while most everyone else (*cough* Rusty) wimped out.

Good morning my FF friends!


----------



## JackieBlue

muleman said:


> I am here watching the snow fall and waiting for spring to come melt the ice.



Muley you sexy thing you.   Nice avatar.  Lead me to the hot tub.   Just don't yell at me.


----------



## rback33

I am alive and well today... those beers last night did me right!


----------



## JackieBlue

rback33 said:


> I am alive and well today... those beers last night did me right!



Hey you!


----------



## Doc

JackieBlue said:


> Ooops sorry.  I'll hang late one of these nights.  And I might add, I was here late on New Year's while most everyone else (*cough* Rusty) wimped out.
> 
> Good morning my FF friends!


Morning Jackie!  How are you doing today?   
Things are moving a little slow here today.  At least it's supposed to warm up ABOVE freezing.  I just checked, we are already above freezing ....37 degrees!!!  WooooHooo  Heat wave.


----------



## JackieBlue

Doc said:


> Morning Jackie!  How are you doing today?
> Things are moving a little slow here today.  At least it's supposed to warm up ABOVE freezing.  I just checked, we are already above freezing ....37 degrees!!!  WooooHooo  Heat wave.


Yeah we're nice and warm here today too.  35 right now.  Supposed to be in the 40s and 50s the next couple of days.  My Jeep will be happy because it cried the last few days when I started it.


----------



## Trakternut

g'morning, Jackie!


----------



## Jam

Getting ready to enjoy this heat wave moving through. Supposed to skyrocket to 25° F today.


----------



## muleman RIP

Supposed to make it to 30 today with snow showers and wind. Then more snow squalls and wind for Sunday and Monday. 35 to 45 mph winds will blow it around again. The powder we got this morning is wicked with the ice under it.


----------



## snow dog

JackieBlue said:


> Yeah we're nice and warm here today too. 35 right now. Supposed to be in the 40s and 50s the next couple of days. My Jeep will be happy because it cried the last few days when I started it.


 


you can get started on your tan


----------



## JackieBlue

snow dog said:


> you can get started on your tan



Think I should take the cover off the pool?


----------



## Cowboy

muleman said:


> Supposed to make it to 30 today with snow showers and wind. Then more snow squalls and wind for Sunday and Monday. 35 to 45 mph winds will blow it around again. The powder we got this morning is wicked with the ice under it.


 Your Welcome  Its 37 here & our snow is starting to melt some .


----------



## JackieBlue

Cowboy said:


> Your Welcome  Its 37 here & our snow is starting to melt some .



Do I still need a shovel?


----------



## Cowboy

JackieBlue said:


> Do I still need a shovel?


 No Maam , I finally got off my butt & cleaned all the drives & walks yesterday too .


----------



## Trakternut

JackieBlue said:


> Do I still need a shovel?



Jackie, Jackie, Jackie!  After all this time and you don't realize that, snow or not, hanging around with those such as Cowboy and Muleman, a shovel is a must.


----------



## rback33

Trakternut said:


> Jackie, Jackie, Jackie!  After all this time and you don't realize that, snow or not, hanging around with those such as Cowboy and Muleman, a shovel is a must.



Much easier than wading through the shit....

Gonna be a beautiful day., snow ball fight is on the agenda with my oldest


----------



## Cowboy

Trakternut said:


> Jackie, Jackie, Jackie!  After all this time and you don't realize that, snow or not, hanging around with those such as Cowboy and Muleman, a shovel is a must.


 Yeah,  Well you only say that because its true


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

flippety gippities!

how is everyone being today?!?!!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## snow dog

Rusty Shackleford said:


> flippety gippities!
> 
> how is everyone being today?!?!!?!?!?!?!?


 


Anybody got those Rusty Pictures ???


----------



## lowell

hey JB I know its none of my busness but dont let people get to you  you just have to keep a smile on your face and know that whatever you say or do is the way you wdo say or do to youould want others to


----------



## pirate_girl

lowell said:


> hey JB I know its none of my busness but dont let people get to you  you just have to keep a smile on your face and know that whatever you say or do is the way you wdo say or do to youould want others to


I agree.
Having said that.. there has been nothing going on _behind the scenes_.

I welcomed Jackie here and was happy to have another female member posting on the board.

Maybe there were a few times when the words got misunderstood.

I haven't said or done anything to upset her and have been puzzled since the other thread was closed.

I am here and I like Jackie being here too.
Very much so.


----------



## rback33

OK.. I am still kinda here... been playin wii with the kiddo.., been shooting moose and deer to be specific... got my tail WHOOPED the last two games.. she'll be into bed soon... then not sure what I am going to do....


----------



## JackieBlue

lowell said:


> hey JB I know its none of my busness but dont let people get to you  you just have to keep a smile on your face and know that whatever you say or do is the way you wdo say or do to youould want others to



Didn't catch the end of that, but thanks.


----------



## JackieBlue

Goodnight FF.


----------



## pirate_girl

Good Night Jax.
Hugs


----------



## Jam

I've got a really good beer buzz going, and a case of the munchies. Time to sign out for the night.


*No. 13 Wisconsin tops No. 1 Ohio State*


----------



## Av8r3400

Third Kessler & diet coke down with a handful of Doritos.  Off to bed, too.

Cya.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## JEV

pirate_girl said:


> Good Night Jax.
> Hugs


Hugs? Is there something more to this online relationship than we know about? I don't see any guys around here giving hugs to other guys when they sign off. Hmmmmmmm.....




.





.





.





.






.


SMSTSP   (Sunday morning stir the shit pot) The devil made me do it. I gotta stop listening to those voices in my head.


----------



## Trakternut

JEV said:


> Hugs? Is there something more to this online relationship than we know about? I don't see any guys around here giving hugs to other guys when they sign off. Hmmmmmmm.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> SMSTSP   (Sunday morning stir the shit pot) The devil made me do it. I gotta stop listening to those voices in my head.





Awww! (((HUGS))))
I  hope you feel better now!


----------



## Jam

I wish kids came with a snooze button...


----------



## snow dog

Jam said:


> I wish kids came with a snooze button...


 



Or maybe a mute button


----------



## Jam

snow dog said:


> Or maybe a mute button


That would be nice, as well. This little one of mine sure has found _my_ buttons this morning.


----------



## JackieBlue

Good morning!


----------



## snow dog

JackieBlue said:


> Good morning!


 


is that east coast heat wave getting to you


----------



## JackieBlue

snow dog said:


> is that east coast heat wave getting to you




Yeah, it's 37 right now!


----------



## snow dog

JackieBlue said:


> Yeah, it's 37 right now!


 


Wow , it's 28 here, I thought it would have been warmer there! 

at least you can get coon eyes


----------



## muleman RIP

33 here but still blowing and drifting like crazy. I may try pushing it back some more later. Keep putting cinders on the lane and they just disappear in the powder over the ice.


----------



## tommu56

JackieBlue said:


> Good morning!



What that is almost afternoon!


----------



## JackieBlue

tommu56 said:


> What that is almost afternoon!



I still got it in before the morning was over.


----------



## muleman RIP

JackieBlue said:


> I still got it in before the morning was over.


Tried that with the wife!


----------



## jpr62902

muleman said:


> Tried that with the wife!


 
Awwww ...  Did ya spoon?


----------



## rback33

60 here right now.


----------



## pirate_girl

44 here.
This mess has been melting all day.
The windy conditions have helped it along.


----------



## Av8r3400

It got to damn near 50 here today!!  I was up on the roof moving snow while I could...

Too warm out to go ski flying, the snow gets real sticky when it's warm out and that will ruin your day...


----------



## snow dog

35 and bright sunshine here in Idaho


----------



## JackieBlue

snow dog said:


> 35 and bright sunshine here in Idaho



Beautiful!


----------



## pirate_girl

Here, the cooking forum, the nursing forum.. the libertarian/conservative forum


----------



## JackieBlue

Goodnight to my friends at FF!


----------



## lowell

beautiful pic snowdog I wanna go out in the snowcat
we dont have enough snow


----------



## snow dog

it''s 15 degrees colder than forecasted low, it's Zero, but the sun is up


----------



## JackieBlue

48 degrees here already!


----------



## REDDOGTWO

Only 58 here.


----------



## ben2go

54*F with 30mph winds should top out around 67* today.We have had crazy weather.We had sub freezing weather,a freak 9.25 inch snow storm,and snow over night with temps in the upper 50's later that day.December 21,2012 might be all for us.


----------



## JackieBlue

ben2go said:


> 54*F with 30mph winds should top out around 67* today.We have had crazy weather.We had sub freezing weather,a freak 9.25 inch snow storm,and snow over night with temps in the upper 50's later that day.December 21,2012 might be all for us.



Yeah, high wind warning here today.


----------



## rback33

Beautiful today! 43 now headed to 55... sunshine and no wind!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

im here! but i can't find my pet pigeon, Suzy......


----------



## snow dog

Rusty Shackleford said:


> im here! but i can't find my pet pigeon, Suzy......


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

SUUUUUUUZYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!! COME BACK!!! damn bird took my smokes


----------



## snow dog

Rusty Shackleford said:


> SUUUUUUUZYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!! COME BACK!!! damn bird took my smokes


 


you got a smoking hot bird  or is it a t bird


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

hmm not sure i have a response to that


----------



## snow dog

I caught you speachless


----------



## ki0ho

snow dog said:


> I caught you speachless


Snw dog...you just pulled off a feet [snif snif] few humans can hope to do!!!  Rusty speechless.........


----------



## JackieBlue

Hmmmm.......some things just make you wonder.


----------



## pirate_girl

Eating an egg roll, listening to music.. browsing other boards..
Stoked after talking to my Valentine, Bobcat..


----------



## pirate_girl

Oh, and it's 25F here...going to be sunny and around 40 tomorrow.. yay!


----------



## lowell

65 DEGREES HERE TODAY HELPED A FRIEND COVER HIS ROOF IT LEAKS BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAD  GOT EVERYTHING READY FOR THE NEW COUNTERTOP IN YHE AM I THINK IT IS SPOSED TO BE NICE THE RE3ST OF THE WEEK.
READY TO HIT THE FRESHWATER WASHDOWN LOCKER FOR THE ONES THAT DONT KNOW IT A SHOWER.  OLMOST 1130 TIME FOR THE S S S THAT MEANS                     OH JUST GUESS AT IT BACK IN A WHILE


----------



## JackieBlue

See ya...


----------



## snow dog

JackieBlue said:


> See ya...


 


Morning there JB,  Did we have a nice valentine's day?  I did


----------



## pirate_girl

Heading out to work.
Ayez une bonne journee, y'all!!


----------



## rback33

Holy crap it's been a crazy day at the office! How's everyone today?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

dandy. i guess. where am i?


----------



## snow dog

at the other end of computer wire


----------



## lilnixon

rback33 said:


> Holy crap it's been a crazy day at the office! How's everyone today?



Absolutely crazy day here also..  on a normal day we get about 75 to 80 tickets.  So far today we have gotten 356.  can't wait to get home and have John rub my shoulders.

Hint Hint..


----------



## nixon

lilnixon said:


> Absolutely crazy day here also..  on a normal day we get about 75 to 80 tickets.  So far today we have gotten 356.  can't wait to get home and have John rub my shoulders.
> 
> Hint Hint..



Shave Your back first ,and I'll consider it .


----------



## JackieBlue

nixon said:


> Shave Your back first ,and I'll consider it .



Thanks for the laugh.  I needed it.


My uncle passed away so I had the wake today and funeral tomorrow.


----------



## Cowboy

JackieBlue said:


> Thanks for the laugh. I needed it.
> 
> 
> My uncle passed away so I had the wake today and funeral tomorrow.


 Sorry to here Jackie , My condolences.


----------



## JackieBlue

Cowboy said:


> Sorry to here Jackie , My condolences.



Thanks Cowboy.


----------



## snow dog

JackieBlue said:


> Thanks for the laugh. I needed it.
> 
> 
> My uncle passed away so I had the wake today and funeral tomorrow.


 


Sorry to hear Jackie, my condolences.


----------



## Doc

My condolences for you and your family Jackie.  Sorry to hear about your Uncle.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

damn, Jackie, very sorry to hear that.


----------



## JackieBlue

Thanks everyone.


----------



## loboloco

Sory to hear Jackie, my sympathy


----------



## mak2

Sorry to hear that Jackie.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Condolences Jackie


----------



## tommu56

Rusty Shackleford said:


> dandy. i guess. where am i?



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l-lJZiqZaGA"]YouTube        - They're Coming to Take Me Away Hahaaa![/ame]


----------



## Trakternut

Hey, Jackie! I'm sorry. Very sorry. My deepest sympathies to you and your family.


----------



## Av8r3400

My deepest sympathies for your loss and your family, Jackie.

Here's to better times to come.  (lifting Kessler & diet coke)


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

my condolences to you and family


----------



## Trakternut

Sitting here watching FF and Town Talk, got my Facebook page open. I should be headed for bed. Feeling kinda tired.


----------



## snow dog

Trakternut said:


> Sitting here watching FF and Town Talk, got my Facebook page open. I should be headed for bed. Feeling kinda tired.


 

snow here tommorow,, get ready they always go east


----------



## Trakternut

Maybe Thursday evening in to Friday here. Unsure how much we'll get. Could range anywhere from a little bit to a big bit.
I'll let you know Monday!


----------



## JackieBlue

snow dog said:


> snow here tommorow,, get ready they always go east




Maybe not this time.  It's supposed to get up to 60 here on Friday.


----------



## ki0ho

Best of wishes there JB.....May the lord smile on ya.....


----------



## JackieBlue

Thanks again everyone.  I really appreciate it.


----------



## pirate_girl

Jackie, I am sorry to hear about your uncle passing away.
Hugs (and I mean it).


----------



## JackieBlue

Thanks everyone and good morning!


----------



## Cowboy

JackieBlue said:


> Thanks everyone and good morning!


 And a good morning to You Jackie .  I woke up at 4am to freezing fog & couldn't even see the darn gate to open it to let the wife out. 

 Starting to clear up now & looks to be a nice day later.


----------



## snow dog

JackieBlue said:


> Thanks everyone and good morning!


 



Good morning JB, have a good day


----------



## ki0ho

Morning to all.....finely got this darn Mac back on even keel......I cant even try to guess what Doc must go through running a buntch of these forums......He must be border line brilyent.... or plum crazzy!!!!....Hat is off to ya doc.....


----------



## loboloco

ki0ho said:


> Morning to all.....finely got this darn Mac back on even keel......I cant even try to guess what Doc must go through running a buntch of these forums......He must be border line brilyent.... or plum crazzy!!!!....Hat is off to ya doc.....


These are not mutually exclusive.  Yep, I would be loonytoons in short order with some of the crap Doc has to go thru to keep these things running.


----------



## Doc

If I had to run em on Windows it would sure be tougher.  Linux is very stable once it's set up.  That helps a whole lot.  Otherwise I think the loonytoons characterization fits best.


----------



## Trakternut

Cowboy said:


> And a good morning to You Jackie .  I woke up at 4am to freezing fog & *couldn't even see the darn gate to open it to let the wife out.*
> 
> Starting to clear up now & looks to be a nice day later.



Ummm........Cowboy...........there is something just so wrong with that.


----------



## rback33

Trakternut said:


> Ummm........Cowboy...........there is something just so wrong with that.




Yeah.. Kansas is a free range state so you can leave it open legally....


----------



## Trakternut

rback33 said:


> Yeah.. Kansas is a free range state so you can leave it open legally....




Oh jeeze! I darned near spit my lunch on my monitor!


----------



## JackieBlue

Gotta say, I give Doc a lot of credit.  I couldn't do it.  So here's to you Doc!


----------



## snow dog

I say Doc needs his own thread , then he can get gold stars from everyone


----------



## Cowboy

Trakternut said:


> Ummm........Cowboy...........there is something just so wrong with that.


 
 Yep now that I reread it I agree .


----------



## JackieBlue

Cowboy said:


> Yep now that I reread it I agree .



I noticed it too but didn't want to say anything.


----------



## rback33

Trakternut said:


> Oh jeeze! I darned near spit my lunch on my monitor!



He's gonna kill us both.... and I love a LOT closer...


----------



## thcri RIP

rback33 said:


> He's gonna kill us both.... *and I love a LOT* closer...


----------



## snow dog

It's snowing


----------



## pirate_girl

Got home from work not long ago.
GREAT day (for a change) 
49 degrees here.
Going to be in the mid 50s tomorrow.


----------



## JackieBlue

snow dog said:


> It's snowing



Cool pic!


----------



## Trakternut

Cowboy said:


> And a good morning to You Jackie .  I woke up at 4am to freezing fog & couldn't even see the darn gate to open it to let the wife out.
> 
> Starting to clear up now & looks to be a nice day later.





rback33 said:


> He's gonna kill us both.... and I love a LOT closer...




Dunno if these would qualify as Fruit ee an slips or not, but they're sure fodder for the mill!


----------



## pirate_girl

Hitting the sheets after I brush my teeth.


----------



## JackieBlue

Good morning FF!


----------



## Av8r3400

Hey ya'll.

Greetings from the land of union busters!


----------



## snow dog

Greetings

The weather channel just said the storm that is in the west, will make it all the way to the east coast ! Enjoy - I love sharing weather with you guys.


----------



## rback33

Record highs in Kansas yesterday and possibly more today...


----------



## Cowboy

rback33 said:


> Record highs in Kansas yesterday and possibly more today...


Yup Quite different then the little freezing fog yesterday morning at 5 am . It was 54 at the same time this morning Calling for 74 here today & its well on its way .  OH & Goodmorning to you Jackie & Everyone else .


----------



## snow dog

Hey you warm weather folks,


everyone must be out in it to be on here


Well Enjoy


----------



## pirate_girl

snow dog said:


> Hey you warm weather folks,
> 
> 
> everyone must be out in it to be on here
> 
> 
> Well Enjoy


I did.
Was a beautiful day.
Light jacket weather!
It's breezy out there and still 55F!


----------



## muleman RIP

We are at 48 now but not going to drop much tonight. Tomorrow should start out warm and get colder as the day goes on.


----------



## pirate_girl

muleman said:


> We are at 48 now but not going to drop much tonight. Tomorrow should start out warm and get colder as the day goes on.


I am hoping this is a peek at spring here in Ohio.
The forecast is calling for temps to stay in the 40s during the day and the 20s at night.


----------



## snow dog

as I look into my crystal ball, i see cooler weather for PA/ny next week


----------



## ki0ho

It was right up against 78 here in mid mo today.....we might get some of the weather but at this temp it aint going to be snow Ill bet!!!!


----------



## Av8r3400

40 mph winds and 35° here tomorrow.  Our 6-8" of snow forecast for Monday is off, now...

Snowmobiling is finished as is ski flying.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Temps here are 5 above freezing...freakin rain...can you beleive that...rain in Northern Ontario today!!!  Went from -41 three days ago to 5 above.  I've never seen a temperature swing like that up here.

Anyways, on a side note, I'm waving at the FF members who might be in Upper Michigan right now.  I'm right across the river in Sault Ontario for the night for work.  I head back in the morning.


----------



## pirate_girl

Going to sleepy town..


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

pirate_girl said:


> Going to sleepy town..


 
Work comes early


----------



## muleman RIP

Morning comes early around here. Work to be done!!!


----------



## Av8r3400

Hurry up and wait at the moment...


----------



## snow dog

Morning JB and the rest of ff


It's snowing 14 and little wind


----------



## JackieBlue

Off to Cooperstown for a couple of days!  Keep the thread going.


----------



## snow dog

JackieBlue said:


> Off to Cooperstown for a couple of days! Keep the thread going.


 


Have fun,


----------



## rback33

We'll do out best!

Have fun!


----------



## CityGirl

Where is everyone?????  I dunno but Jackie is in Cooperstown.  Keep the thread goin.


----------



## TJE

I'm still learning how to type.


----------



## pirate_girl

Home Sweet Home, at last


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Going up north to haul skiers up a mountain in the tucker.


----------



## ki0ho

Been finishing up moms sewing cabnet put the last coat of polly on it yesterday and will put the hardware on it today.....think we could have bought one cheeper....


----------



## muleman RIP

Sitting here listening to the wind blow!!!!!


----------



## snow dog

sitting here watching snow flakes fall to the ground


----------



## Trakternut

Just got back from making my rounds of three facilities that we need to check every day; Chlorine induction building, where chlorine gas is inducted into the sewer mains to fend off odors, another building where sewage flows through a bar screen that has an automatic rake which removes big stuff that could clog a  pump, and the Master Lift Station which takes all of our city's sewage out of town to the lagoons.
I'm on call this weekend, so, these duties fall to me.
My lovely bride has some cheese cake to make for some function at the nursing home where she works.  I guess it will be my job, later, to deliver the delicacies.


----------



## snow dog

Trakternut said:


> Just got back from making my rounds of three facilities that we need to check every day; Chlorine induction building, where chlorine gas is inducted into the sewer mains to fend off odors, another building where sewage flows through a bar screen that has an automatic rake which removes big stuff that could clog a pump, and the Master Lift Station which takes all of our city's sewage out of town to the lagoons.
> I'm on call this weekend, so, these duties fall to me.
> My lovely bride has some cheese cake to make for some function at the nursing home where she works. I guess it will be my job, later, to deliver the delicacies.


 

is it nice and warm, snow and Ice melting ?


----------



## Trakternut

No, not today. We got a cold front and the highs have been in the single digits above zero for the past couple days.
I got called out, last evening, with the Vactor to jet out a plugged sewer main.  I was out a bit over an hour and had valves start freezing up.


----------



## Ice Queen

I'm here and bored, can't do snowtracs in the dark, the lights in the barn aren't good enough, anyway am fed up with my own company.


----------



## Galvatron

Ice Queen said:


> I'm here and bored, can't do snowtracs in the dark, the lights in the barn aren't good enough, anyway am fed up with my own company.



Thinking of doing a road trip round the UK when the weather breaks......want to show my wife and kids what great places are to be seen here in the UK we are blessed with so much that we take for granted......if and when we shall come by and drive you mad

Tonight me are breaking in the new Xbox 360 with the kinect games....o yes we look like Twats


----------



## snow dog

Well another day of crushing snow flakes with the snow cat. Went 35 miles , snowed all day, had great fun.


----------



## muleman RIP

Still blowing like mad with a few lake effect squalls to make the ice real deadly. The temp is down to 16 so the wind chills are getting nasty.


----------



## snow dog

Thanks Muley,

the temp is dropping, it fell 10 degrees in last 30 mins

This must be a weather present from you


----------



## pirate_girl

So damned tired, I just want to go to bed and sleep for 10 hrs.
Think I'll do that.


----------



## Av8r3400

Nitey-nite.


----------



## Ice Queen

No snow here, just dull boring weather, though not actually raining at present for a change.  Bit cold to go to the workshop so think I might tackle the repair on the canvas hood today.  Galvi, you and your family would be most welcome, don't know how many you are, but probably could offer accommodation.


----------



## JackieBlue

I'm back!  We had a really nice time.  Anyone miss me?


----------



## muleman RIP

JackieBlue said:


> I'm back!  We had a really nice time.  Anyone miss me?


Of course we did. You left Cooperstown too fast and the vacuum is pulling in a major snowstorm for us.


----------



## JackieBlue

muleman said:


> Of course we did. You left Cooperstown too fast and the vacuum is pulling in a major snowstorm for us.



Ooops sorry.  I do have a lead foot sometimes.


----------



## Adillo303

Welcome back.


----------



## JackieBlue

Adillo303 said:


> Welcome back.



Thanks!  I'll post some pictures soon.  It was 50 degrees on Friday and then it went down to 15 Saturday morning with snow, high winds and white out conditions!  LOL  Only could happen to me!  We still had fun though.  Went to the Hall of Fame, Wax Museum and shopped.  A lot of the businesses were closed for the winter.  I liked going in the off season though.  Peaceful and not so crowded.  It's definitely only a 2 day trip this time of year.


----------



## Adillo303

Gotta love lake effect snow. I grew up not far from there.

Glad you had a good time. A winter getaway is always nice.


----------



## snow dog

JackieBlue said:


> I'm back! We had a really nice time. Anyone miss me?


----------



## JackieBlue

Adillo303 said:


> Gotta love lake effect snow. I grew up not far from there.
> 
> Glad you had a good time. A winter getaway is always nice.



Thanks.  And yes, it was really nice.  Quick, but just what I needed.  It's definitely a different way of life there.  All farmland and very rural.  Beautiful area though.  

I drove past your exit today.  I should have stopped by for a cup of coffee.



snow dog said:


>



I'll post some soon.  It's only pics from my phone camera though.


----------



## snow dog

welcome back JB.


----------



## ki0ho

Staying home behaving my self....good to see ya back safe and sound.....


----------



## ben2go

JackieBlue said:


> I'm back!  We had a really nice time.  Anyone miss me?



Welcome back.I knew someone was MIA from here.


----------



## pirate_girl

2 hrs OT tonight.. whew!
Glad to be home.
Welcome back Jax..


----------



## Trakternut

Kinda turned out to be a Twitter page for FF'ers. I like it!


----------



## snow dog

More snow fell last night, another 8 inches


----------



## JackieBlue

Trakternut said:


> Kinda turned out to be a Twitter page for FF'ers. I like it!





Good morning everyone!


----------



## Adillo303

Good morning are you loving the snow?


----------



## Av8r3400

4 hours of plowing this morning...

Tough job due to the melting of the snow over the last week which is all glare ice, now.  Almost zero traction - fresh snow on top of glare ice.


----------



## JackieBlue

Adillo303 said:


> Good morning are you loving the snow?



Did you get a lot?  We just got a dusting.


----------



## rback33

Busy busy week this week!


----------



## pirate_girl

Listening to the wind and freezing rain.
It's supposed to start snowing this evening.
Nice day to flop and do nuttin' 
Ahhh.. 2 days off...


----------



## ki0ho

Rain and mud in mid mo......all the white stuf is gone......all brown now....looking forward to spring......just finished refinishing the counter tops and the top on the island...will wate a few hours and rub them down with bar wax.....nap time....


----------



## Trakternut

Dusting of snow. Spent the morning running about with the leaf blower taking care of garage aprons, walks, and steps. We missed the big snow that went south of us.


----------



## muleman RIP

Plowed snow for about 6 hrs. and then came home to clean up around here. Just worked in the greenhouse and cleared a path for the wife. Need to go plow out an Amish neighbor and hopefully be done till tomorrow.


----------



## chrisrarmstead

I am in the North. I also go to LA lots...


----------



## JackieBlue

Goodnight FF...I'm tired.  See you all in the morning!


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

latter JB


----------



## pirate_girl

Doing what I always do on my days off.
Hanging around with you all on the Mother Ship, or seeing what's going on in the galley.


----------



## JackieBlue

Good morning!


----------



## Trakternut

Good morning!  Skies are clear, it's a little bit chilly (-4), but no wind and life is good!
How's everybody?


----------



## JackieBlue

We're at 18 with a wind chill of 10.


----------



## snow dog

We got 8" new snow 18 degrees and 10 mph wind however wind is forecasted to go up to 35 mph by noon


----------



## JackieBlue

Goodnight everyone!


----------



## pirate_girl

See ya!


----------



## lowell

gnight swt drms slp tite


----------



## tommu56

Good morning every one I hope you have a better day to day than yesterday!!!!!!


tom


----------



## JackieBlue




----------



## ben2go

I guess it's time to scratch myself and get up for the day.I'm looking forward to my afternoon siesta already.


----------



## Trakternut

Heck! I'm looking forward to getting off work, and I ain't even there yet!


----------



## JackieBlue

ben2go said:


> I guess it's time to scratch myself and get up for the day.I'm looking forward to my afternoon siesta already.



Make sure your fingernails are nice and trim first before you do any scratching.


----------



## ben2go

JackieBlue said:


> Make sure your fingernails are nice and trim first before you do any scratching.


----------



## snow dog

It's still snowing, looks like another 6" fell last night


----------



## lowell

morning just steped out to have a smoke and I see that it snowin lil pellets
every morming is better than the one before


----------



## JackieBlue

Is it just me or is it a slow day on FF today?  Everyone must be busy like me.


----------



## snow dog

JackieBlue said:


> Is it just me or is it a slow day on FF today? Everyone must be busy like me.


 
Are you busy? i have been busy crushing snow flakes, my newest hobby


----------



## JackieBlue

snow dog said:


> Are you busy? i have been busy crushing snow flakes, my newest hobby



Yeah, a bit busy.  Crush a snowflake for me!


----------



## Adillo303

What is it you want done with your snowflake?


----------



## snow dog

JackieBlue said:


> Yeah, a bit busy. Crush a snowflake for me!


 


busy folks always get more done.  I will


----------



## Galvatron

Sat here with a few hours to spare......so busy of late it is unreal for this type of year.

Nice to have some me time to just sit and waffle crap without a care in the world....got me a new desk today at long last....my glass one was way to cold and played hell with my elbows the cold just was bad bad bad....matching bookcase to and all at a good price for solid chunky wood....i love this desk

Shopping for a new chair tomorrow....want leather and serious comfort to rest my arse and chat to good old FF friends....getting old so thinking ahead on comfort

My farts smell.....nothing new there

Need a beard trim and as spring is coming i may just do that on my day home tomorrow....may just hit a tittie bar.....wife just may hit me

Fail to prepare......... prepare to fail is my thought for today.


----------



## muleman RIP

Good to see you are drying laundry on the heater again. The moisture will help your sinuses!


----------



## thcri RIP

So galvi you going to start counciling again then with that new desk?


----------



## Galvatron

thcri said:


> So galvi you going to start counciling again then with that new desk?



Hell no....was just hoping to get lucky and bend over some.....whoops....got my blood pressure up then


----------



## Galvatron

muleman said:


> Good to see you are drying laundry on the heater again. The moisture will help your sinuses!



Twat that was a old sheet i use to put on the floor as a dust sheet when i had my tools out.....fooking Bosch cordless drill died today to....trigger gave up the Ghost....moved on to a new shiny Dewalt with twin batt pack......Bosch have let me down of late.


----------



## JackieBlue

Adillo303 said:


> What is it you want done with your snowflake?



Crush one?  Not really sure.  Snow dog said he knows how to crush them though.


----------



## JackieBlue

Galvatron said:


> Sat here with a few hours to spare......so busy of late it is unreal for this type of year.
> 
> Nice to have some me time to just sit and waffle crap without a care in the world....got me a new desk today at long last....my glass one was way to cold and played hell with my elbows the cold just was bad bad bad....matching bookcase to and all at a good price for solid chunky wood....i love this desk
> 
> Shopping for a new chair tomorrow....want leather and serious comfort to rest my arse and chat to good old FF friends....getting old so thinking ahead on comfort
> 
> My farts smell.....nothing new there
> 
> Need a beard trim and as spring is coming i may just do that on my day home tomorrow....may just hit a tittie bar.....wife just may hit me
> 
> Fail to prepare......... prepare to fail is my thought for today.



Nice and neat Galvi!  Looks good.  But don't you go farting in that new chair of yours when you get it.


----------



## Galvatron

JackieBlue said:


> Nice and neat Galvi!  Looks good.  But don't you go farting in that new chair of yours when you get it.



My chair my farts .......wheres that fan


----------



## Trakternut

You don't get no steeenkin fan! 

You're like the fella who went to church regularly. He sat in his own pew!


----------



## ki0ho

Stand your ground galvy...dont let them see ya sweat!!!.....


----------



## muleman RIP

Was busy with doctors in the morning and worked on greenhouse this afternoon. Will try to finish the rest of the walls in the morning before the snow rolls in.


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Finally home.work sucks!


----------



## snow dog

good for you


----------



## ben2go

I been dealing with septic system problems all day.I'll finish it up in the morning.GN FF.


----------



## loboloco

Hi folks, had to take some time off, due to a medical emergency.  Seems like I missed a bunch around here.


----------



## JackieBlue

loboloco said:


> Hi folks, had to take some time off, due to a medical emergency.  Seems like I missed a bunch around here.



Hey you!  Feeling ok now?  Welcome back.


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Hope your doing well Lobo,


----------



## loboloco

JackieBlue said:


> Hey you!  Feeling ok now?  Welcome back.


Still a little shaky, and ind of fuzzy around the edges, but it's just a matter of time to get the antidotes out of my system.  Hopefully, I will avoid the conditions caused by them and the worst of the damage from the original poison.


----------



## JackieBlue

loboloco said:


> Still a little shaky, and ind of fuzzy around the edges, but it's just a matter of time to get the antidotes out of my system.  Hopefully, I will avoid the conditions caused by them and the worst of the damage from the original poison.




Well I am so glad you're on the mend.  How did it happen?


----------



## loboloco

JackieBlue said:


> Well I am so glad you're on the mend.  How did it happen?


Crazy accident.  My wife thought she was spraying air freshener, but instead picked up an insect killer containing permethrin.  She sprayed it in the kitchen and I came through and picked up my coffee cup.  Two minutes later I started going into anaphylitic shock, but managed to grab my atropine injector.  went down like a pole drove ox, but the atropine kept me alive long enough to get to the hospital.


----------



## JackieBlue

loboloco said:


> Crazy accident.  My wife thought she was spraying air freshener, but instead picked up an insect killer containing permethrin.  She sprayed it in the kitchen and I came through and picked up my coffee cup.  Two minutes later I started going into anaphylitic shock, but managed to grab my atropine injector.  went down like a pole drove ox, but the atropine kept me alive long enough to get to the hospital.



Holy crap!  Thank God you're ok!


----------



## pirate_girl

loboloco said:


> Crazy accident.  My wife thought she was spraying air freshener, but instead picked up an insect killer containing permethrin.  She sprayed it in the kitchen and I came through and picked up my coffee cup.  Two minutes later I started going into anaphylitic shock, but managed to grab my atropine injector.  went down like a pole drove ox, but the atropine kept me alive long enough to get to the hospital.


Ya see, you threw me there... I thought you'd undergone a study or something relating to your "time"..

Glad you're ok now.


----------



## loboloco

FYI folks.  Permethrins, pyrethrins, pyromethrins, are basically nerve poisons.  Any spray that contains them should be used with caution.  They are usually found in quick kill insecticides.  Most people can stand a 'whiff' exposure with only a slight dizziness.  A very few are born with or develop a ensitivity that can cause a form of anaphylitic shock.  If not treated immediately, this can kill in minutes.


----------



## loboloco

pirate_girl said:


> Ya see, you threw me there... I thought you'd undergone a study or something relating to your "time"..
> 
> Glad you're ok now.


I developed my 'sensitivity' partly because of the chemicals we used on the farm and partly from exposure to chemicals during service.  Just a stupid accident, but it damn near got me.


----------



## JackieBlue

loboloco said:


> FYI folks.  Permethrins, pyrethrins, pyromethrins, are basically nerve poisons.  Any spray that contains them should be used with caution.  They are usually found in quick kill insecticides.  Most people can stand a 'whiff' exposure with only a slight dizziness.  A very few are born with or develop a ensitivity that can cause a form of anaphylitic shock.  If not treated immediately, this can kill in minutes.



I'm glad you explained that because that was gonna be my next question to you.  Thanks.  You're very lucky and I'm very glad you're ok.


----------



## pirate_girl

loboloco said:


> FYI folks.  Permethrins, pyrethrins, pyromethrins, are basically nerve poisons.  Any spray that contains them should be used with caution.  They are usually found in quick kill insecticides.  Most people can stand a 'whiff' exposure with only a slight dizziness.  A very few are born with or develop a ensitivity that can cause a form of anaphylitic shock.  If not treated immediately, this can kill in minutes.




For sure.
The guy who used to play drums for the band Toto died from exposure to pesticides.


----------



## loboloco

JackieBlue said:


> I'm glad you explained that because that was gonna be my next question to you.  Thanks.  You're very lucky and I'm very glad you're ok.


No problem dear, part of the reason I have atropine close to hand at almost all times.


----------



## JackieBlue

Goodnight FF.


----------



## pirate_girl

Staying up for a while longer.. maybe an hour or so.
I am not the least bit tired, which surprises me.


----------



## Av8r3400

Fallin' asleep.  G'night ladies and gents.


----------



## pirate_girl

Av8r3400 said:


> Fallin' asleep.  G'night ladies and gents.


Sleep deep and lovely, Larry.
Hugs


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## JackieBlue

Good morning FF!


----------



## Av8r3400

I did thanks to your suggestion.   

Now I'm off to be a salesman for a while...


----------



## snow dog

it's still snowing, another 6" on the deck overnight. What a winter


----------



## loboloco

Good morning.


----------



## snow dog

here is some of the snow banks along the county road


----------



## ki0ho

gooood morning all....finished the counter tops and think it is time to hit the shop for a while......weather is suposed to hit here today....rain then ice then snow.....whitch will be moving of to the north east this week end....sorry folks it is comming your way.....I was sort of likeing the brown around here....


----------



## JackieBlue

snow dog said:


> here is some of the snow banks along the county road



Pretty pic!



ki0ho said:


> gooood morning all....finished the counter tops and think it is time to hit the shop for a while......weather is suposed to hit here today....rain then ice then snow.....whitch will be moving of to the north east this week end....sorry folks it is comming your way.....I was sort of likeing the brown around here....



Not my East.  Chance of some snow on Sunday but too warm for any accumulation really.  Supposed to get high winds tomorrow though.


----------



## pirate_girl

NOBLE-DE KALB-PULASKI-FULTON IN-KOSCIUSKO-WHITLEY-ALLEN IN-WHITE-
CASS IN-MIAMI-WABASH-HUNTINGTON-WELLS-ADAMS-GRANT-BLACKFORD-JAY-
WILLIAMS-FULTON OH-DEFIANCE-HENRY-PAULDING-PUTNAM-VAN WERT-
ALLEN OH-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...KENDALLVILLE...LIGONIER...ALBION...
AUBURN...GARRETT...WINAMAC...FRANCESVILLE...MEDARYVILLE...
ROCHESTER...AKRON...WARSAW...WINONA LAKE...SYRACUSE...MENTONE...
COLUMBIA CITY...TRI-LAKES...SOUTH WHITLEY...FORT WAYNE...
NEW HAVEN...MONTICELLO...BROOKSTON...MONON...LOGANSPORT...
ROYAL CENTER...PERU...GRISSOM AFB...MEXICO...WABASH...
NORTH MANCHESTER...HUNTINGTON...ROANOKE...BLUFFTON...OSSIAN...
DECATUR...BERNE...MARION...GAS CITY...UPLAND...HARTFORD CITY...
MONTPELIER...PORTLAND...DUNKIRK...BRYAN...WAUSEON...ARCHBOLD...
FAYETTE...SWANTON...DEFIANCE...SHERWOOD...HICKSVILLE...NAPOLEON...
DESHLER...LIBERTY CENTER...PAULDING...ANTWERP...MELROSE...
OTTAWA...PANDORA...KALIDA...FORT JENNINGS...VAN WERT...DELPHOS...
OHIO CITY...LIMA...SPENCERVILLE
448 AM EST THU FEB 24 2011

...WINTER STORM WARNING IN EFFECT FROM 7 PM THIS EVENING TO 10 AM
EST FRIDAY...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN NORTHERN INDIANA HAS ISSUED A
WINTER STORM WARNING FOR HEAVY SNOW...SLEET AND FREEZING
RAIN...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM 7 PM THIS EVENING TO 10 AM EST
FRIDAY. THE WINTER STORM WATCH IS NO LONGER IN EFFECT.

* TIMING...A WINTRY MIX WILL DEVELOP THIS EVENING AND BECOME ALL
SNOW OVERNIGHT. SNOW AND BLOWING SNOW IS EXPECTED LATE TONIGHT
THROUGH FRIDAY MORNING.

* MAIN IMPACT...A MIXTURE OF SNOW...SLEET AND FREEZING RAIN IS
EXPECTED TONIGHT...CHANGING TO ALL SNOW LATE TONIGHT. SNOW
ACCUMULATIONS OF 3 TO 5 INCHES ARE EXPECTED SOUTH OF HIGHWAY
24...ALONG WITH ICE AND SLEET ACCUMULATION. THE HEAVIEST SNOW IS
EXPECTED NORTH OF HIGHWAY 24 WHERE GENERALLY 6 TO 10 INCHES IS
EXPECTED.

* OTHER IMPACTS...ROADS WILL BECOME SNOW COVERED AND HAZARDOUS TONIGHT.
IN ADDITION...SOME ICE ACCUMULATION MAY OCCUR ON TREES AND POWER
LINES TONIGHT...CAUSING POWER OUTAGES.


----------



## ki0ho

Heres hopeing you are right....Im ready for spring on this end....only thing is we usely get some heavy rain in the spring and with all the moisture we have had.....we may be looking at some bad flooding this spring......later Jerry


----------



## Cowboy

ki0ho said:


> Heres hopeing you are right....Im ready for spring on this end....only thing is we usely get some heavy rain in the spring and with all the moisture we have had.....we may be looking at some bad flooding this spring......later Jerry


 It was 65 here yesterday & 48 at 5 am this morning & its snowing right now , so I'm guessing its coming your way Jerry allthough I dont think we will get much.


----------



## JackieBlue

Hey Cowboy!


----------



## Cowboy

JackieBlue said:


> Hey Cowboy!


 Howdy Jackie.


----------



## snow dog

it's zero and 25 wind


----------



## Av8r3400

My God, man!  There several UFOs in formation coming in on a strafing run!!  

*GET DOWN!!*

Put your tinfoil hat on, QUICK!!!


----------



## JackieBlue

^^^Cue the Twilight Zone music.


----------



## pirate_girl

I'm here.
Tired, but here.


----------



## Av8r3400

Welcome home, Lollie.  *hug*

I think it's time to give Gretchen a good ear-scratching...


----------



## pirate_girl

Av8r3400 said:


> Welcome home, Lollie.  *hug*
> 
> I think it's time to give Gretchen a good ear-scratching...



Hello Larry, hugs back.
Gretch got her scratches and cuddles and a nice bowl of dinner after Mommy got out of the shower.
She's resting on the bed right now.. glad to have me home.


----------



## muleman RIP

Cuddle up time? She will keep you warm tonight. Or she will hog the blankets!


----------



## pirate_girl

muleman said:


> Cuddle up time? She will keep you warm tonight. Or she will hog the blankets!


She keeps me warm and she hogs the blankets.
By morn, she's got 80% of the bed, and I am hanging on to the edge.
Bed Hog Weenie Dog.


----------



## muleman RIP

Woke up a while ago with 4 cats on the bed with me and the little dog on the floor on my side of bed. As soon as I get up at least one or two cats jump in the warm spot where I was laying.


----------



## pirate_girl

muleman said:


> Woke up a while ago with 4 cats on the bed with me and the little dog on the floor on my side of bed. As soon as I get up at least one or two cats jump in the warm spot where I was laying.




I roused her from her snuggle cave and she's not happy...


----------



## muleman RIP

She looks a little grumpy that you made her get up.


----------



## pirate_girl

muleman said:


> She looks a little grumpy that you made her get up.


Meh.. she's gone under again, after I gave her some cashews and a kiss LOL


----------



## pirate_girl

Gone.
3.. 2... 1...

'Night..


----------



## JackieBlue

Good morning!  Rainy and windy day here in New Jersey.


----------



## snow dog

Morning JB and everyone else,

It's zero and snowing in the mountains of Idaho


----------



## ben2go

Gawd I feel like I was beat in me sleep last night.I am sore as hell and didn't do anything yesterday.


----------



## JackieBlue

ben2go said:


> Gawd I feel like I was beat in me sleep last night.I am sore as hell and didn't do anything yesterday.



Must have had a wild dream!


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Off to work for now,my honey needs a new pair of shoes.


----------



## ben2go

JackieBlue said:


> Must have had a wild dream!



Was that you in leather n lace with the chains and whips?


----------



## rback33

Bored to death working a farm show... people need to come see me!


----------



## JackieBlue

ben2go said:


> Was that you in leather n lace with the chains and whips?



Sssshhh!  Don't give away my secrets.



rback33 said:


> Bored to death working a farm show... people need to come see me!




Are you being all rugged again?


----------



## snow dog

JackieBlue said:


> I had a wild dream!


 


Wow me too, mine was about steep and deep snow


----------



## JackieBlue

snow dog said:


> Wow me too, mine was about steep and deep snow



Don't you go changing my words!  And I'm sure you dreamed about more than sleep and snow.


----------



## snow dog

JackieBlue said:


> Don't you go changing my words! And I'm sure you dreamed about more than sleep and snow.


----------



## JackieBlue

Good morning FF!  How was the Friday party last night?


----------



## snow dog

don't speak so loud, it was wonderfu;


----------



## snow dog

wind blew last night, about 35 mph, and cold air decended it was -15 this morning


----------



## Cowboy

Darn sure sounds cold SD , But thats one helluva purdy view.


----------



## snow dog

where is the thread hostess


----------



## JackieBlue

snow dog said:


> where is the thread hostess



I've been out doing things all day.


----------



## Av8r3400

What kinda things??

I went flying to a ski plane fly-in.  Me and a buddy.  Two of about ten planes that flew into the little frozen lake.


----------



## JackieBlue

I did girlie things.  Nothing nearly as exciting as what you did.


----------



## snow dog

JackieBlue said:


> I've been out doing things all day.


 


everybody needs to be out


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

sleeping................


----------



## muleman RIP

Wake up slackers! We are going to get above freezing today!


----------



## snow dog

It's only a brief restbit, there is more comming


----------



## mak2

I am going to the Y and out to jog.


----------



## snow dog

you didn't get enough exercise shoveling snow


----------



## snow dog

morning In Idaho


----------



## muleman RIP

Been out plowing and piling snow. Got a big doughball in my lap while piling with the skid steer so I came in to warm up. Truck is making a noise in the left front so I need to drop the plow and unload the wood and get it in the shop to see what is up. Could be a bearing in the hub.


----------



## Cowboy

snow dog said:


> morning In Idaho


 
Looks just like my view out the back .  






  Well exept for the mountains,snow,perty tree's & all that other stuff.  

 Damn perty view there SnowDog . Thanks for sharing .


----------



## JackieBlue

snow dog said:


> morning In Idaho



Beautiful pic SD!


----------



## snow dog

Cowboy and JB

thanks, just sharing the beauty.


----------



## tommu56

Av8r3400 said:


> What kinda things??
> 
> I went flying to a ski plane fly-in.  Me and a buddy.  Two of about ten planes that flew into the little frozen lake.




here is another fly in for you 

http://www.paop.org/jan11.pdf

9/11/2011

down on page 2

tom


----------



## snow dog

cool way to go


----------



## JackieBlue

Goodnight FF.  I'm tired.


----------



## Av8r3400

Me, too.  Lets go to bed.


----------



## JackieBlue

Av8r3400 said:


> Me, too.  Lets go to bed.




You're cute!


----------



## Av8r3400




----------



## tommu56

JackieBlue said:


> You're cute!



I just think you like the pilot type (men in uniform)


----------



## Av8r3400

She's got good taste, what else can I say?


----------



## snow dog

morning boys


----------



## JackieBlue

tommu56 said:


> I just think you like the pilot type (men in uniform)



Maybe.



Av8r3400 said:


> She's got good taste, what else can I say?



Yes, I do.



snow dog said:


> morning *boys*



Ahem!


----------



## snow dog

Morning Madam Jackie


----------



## ki0ho

Wouldnt thing sush a youngster would be a madam....  but then who knows....Morning to all...where the heck is ALVIN?... well to the shop....


----------



## JackieBlue

ki0ho said:


> Wouldnt thing sush a youngster would be a madam....  but then who knows....Morning to all...where the heck is ALVIN?... well to the shop....



Not exactly a youngster LOL, but the madam made me sound like a prostitute.  And I'm not getting paid for sex so I'm not one of those either.


----------



## ben2go

JackieBlue said:


> Not exactly a youngster LOL, but the madam made me sound like a prostitute.  And I'm not getting paid for sex so I'm not one of those either.




Well if ya giving it away........




Sorry.The juvenile man is coming out of me today.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## JackieBlue




----------



## snow dog




----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Sorry i have been sparse lately. have been admitted to the Cloverfield Correctional institute for the criminally hungry. They say i stole Mrs. Thompson's pie from the window, but i was framed!


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Who is they?


----------



## pirate_girl

Just popping in to let those who might be concerned know that I am not dead or anything.
I am not at home right now.
Will find time to get back to the forums as soon as I can.
Life's been somewhat of an adventure since Friday afternoon, and all weekend long.
Thank God for good friends and family surrounding.
Later..


----------



## Doc

Hope you are doing good PG.  I was wondering about you.  Glad to hear you are okay.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

AAUTOFAB1 said:


> Who is they?


Them.



pirate_girl said:


> Just popping in to let those who might be concerned know that I am not dead or anything.
> I am not at home right now.
> Will find time to get back to the forums as soon as I can.
> Life's been somewhat of an adventure since Friday afternoon, and all weekend long.
> Thank God for good friends and family surrounding.
> Later..


 glad you are ok, PG!


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

pirate_girl said:


> Just popping in to let those who might be concerned know that I am not dead or anything.
> I am not at home right now.
> Will find time to get back to the forums as soon as I can.
> Life's been somewhat of an adventure since Friday afternoon, and all weekend long.
> Thank God for good friends and family surrounding.
> Later..


 

Hope all is well.......


----------



## snow dog

Rusty Shackleford said:


> Sorry i have been sparse lately. have been admitted to the Cloverfield Correctional institute for the criminally hungry. They say i stole Mrs. Thompson's pie from the window, but i was framed!


 




Jump of the bridge with lith, that will cure what ever ailes you


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

snow dog said:


> Jump of the bridge with lith, that will cure what ever ailes you


 
buuuuuuulllllllllllllllSHIT!


----------



## snow dog

chic chick chicken


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

I'd rather stay alive, thanks!


----------



## snow dog

well, you are goint to LET the better half do something where there's a good chance of death,,, It must be safe in our nanny state, the bungee Mods would have stopped it otherwise


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

home again...........something smells funky in here..........


----------



## snow dog

I washed my feet last year


----------



## ki0ho

Be safe PG.... Me ...I spent the evening getting the house cleaned up....dishes washed....londry dune......house vacuumed all spiffed up....I dont want that womon to think we need her around here!!!!  sure was a short 2 weeks!!!!!


----------



## JackieBlue

AAUTOFAB1 said:


> home again...........something smells funky in here..........




Did you find out the cause of this odor?


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

JackieBlue said:


> Did you find out the cause of this odor?


 

yes,and for future reference don't ever feed your dog beanie weenies


----------



## JackieBlue

AAUTOFAB1 said:


> yes,and for future reference don't ever feed your dog beanie weenies


----------



## ben2go

On a, ummm, different note.We got hit by that bad line of storms last night.It was a real frog strangler.There are reports of tornado sightings around my area,but no really bad damage.We got lucky.Waiting for the NWS to tell us if it was tornados that damaged a few properties in the area.


----------



## JackieBlue

ben2go said:


> On a, ummm, different note.We got hit by that bad line of storms last night.It was a real frog strangler.There are reports of tornado sightings around my area,but no really bad damage.We got lucky.Waiting for the NWS to tell us if it was tornados that damaged a few properties in the area.



Stay safe!



Good morning FF!


----------



## ben2go

JackieBlue said:


> Stay safe!
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning FF!




I did.We left and went outside the tornado area that was indicated by the news.Also,good morn.Sunny and wurm today.


----------



## Av8r3400

Off to work.  Seeya.


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Drinking coffie,waiting for work to call,


----------



## muleman RIP

Waiting for the ice to melt! We got just enough flurries to make it nasty to walk on top of what was water yesterday. The roads around here are a mess with some closed due to water and ice. I went to the bank and there is a 1/2 mile stretch of main road with water flowing on it and ice patches everywhere the water was running yesterday. Lots of water still running out on the roads and freezing and we won't break freezing for 2 days. Going to be a long wait for spring!


----------



## Cowboy

muleman said:


> Waiting for the ice to melt! We got just enough flurries to make it nasty to walk on top of what was water yesterday. The roads around here are a mess with some closed due to water and ice. I went to the bank and there is a 1/2 mile stretch of main road with water flowing on it and ice patches everywhere the water was running yesterday. Lots of water still running out on the roads and freezing and we won't break freezing for 2 days. Going to be a long wait for spring!


 

Suns out here & posta get up to 65 today , I just noticed the trees are budding & the grass is getting green after the rain we had day before yesterday .


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Going back to work


----------



## pirate_girl

Hanging out for a few minutes.
Feeling happy and at peace with the light shining at the end of the tunnel.. finally.


----------



## snow dog

it's 29 and sunny !


----------



## pirate_girl

Browsing the forums and catching up.
Feels good too.
Signed,
Post/Rep Ho Extraordinare..
At Your Service,
Pee Gee


----------



## Av8r3400

Welcome home.


----------



## pirate_girl

Thank you Larry.
Smooches!


----------



## pirate_girl

Off to Zed-Land..


----------



## JackieBlue

Happy Hump Day!


----------



## Adillo303

Right back atcha


----------



## snow dog

you guys must have big plans for thw weekend


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

pantsuit



woops, wrong thread


----------



## JackieBlue

Rusty Shackleford said:


> pantsuit
> 
> 
> 
> woops, wrong thread






And why pantsuit?  Are you living in the 1970s today?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

every day, my dear


----------



## rback33

OK.. I am here! After being on the road 5 days and 2 days of hell back at work... it's calming down some...


----------



## snow dog

Rusty Shackleford said:


> pantsuit
> 
> 
> 
> woops, wrong thread


 




Yeah I have that trouble alll the time


----------



## JackieBlue

rback33 said:


> OK.. I am here! After being on the road 5 days and 2 days of hell back at work... it's calming down some...


----------



## rback33

JackieBlue said:


>


----------



## JackieBlue

Goodnight FF!


----------



## pirate_girl

Heh, got tomorrow off.. so I'll be here for a spell.
Good Night Jackie Blue!
Kisses, hugs and all that junk.


----------



## muleman RIP

Time for some folks to wake up!


----------



## pirate_girl

muleman said:


> Time for some folks to wake up!


Oh hush.. me and my baby are busy..


----------



## JEV

Fell asleep in the damn recliner and now I'm up way too early. Got back late Monday from Punta Cana, and now trying to get used to this cold, dry weather. After only two days back, my thumbs are already dried out and cracked, two finger are trying to follow suit, and my psoriasis has flared up. I hate winter in NE Ohio. I want to go back to...


----------



## muleman RIP

We feel your pain! Need more soothing pics to warm our hands over. It is -1 right now and I just bought 5 gallons of kerosene at $3.89 a gallon for the heater to work in the greenhouse. If it was not so damn cold I would just run diesel to work out there. Hope to have the hot water running in there this weekend.


----------



## ben2go

muleman said:


> We feel your pain! Need more soothing pics to warm our hands over. It is -1 right now and I just bought 5 gallons of kerosene at $3.89 a gallon for the heater to work in the greenhouse. If it was not so damn cold I would just run diesel to work out there. Hope to have the hot water running in there this weekend.




Send me a 55 gallon drum.It's $4.25 here for clear.The red stuff gums up our heaters wicks.


I was up with the chickens and saw the sun rise on another shitty day.


----------



## JackieBlue

Good morning.  Back to being cold here again.  In the 50s yesterday and right now it's 20. Brrrrr.....


----------



## snow dog

The heat wave is here, it's 30  and the high is going to be 33, of course the white stuff is falling


----------



## muleman RIP

We are up to 11 with bright sunshine but snow,sleet and freezing rain is coming for tomorrow and most of the weekend with all snow for Sunday. Today's high is to be 22. Too damn cold to work on the truck or the greenhouse.


----------



## snow dog

Road trip


----------



## JEV

muleman said:


> We feel your pain! Need more soothing pics to warm our hands over. It is -1 right now and I just bought 5 gallons of kerosene at $3.89 a gallon for the heater to work in the greenhouse. If it was not so damn cold I would just run diesel to work out there. Hope to have the hot water running in there this weekend.



Can you warm your hands over this? I've never seen such poverty in one place. The poor girls can't even afford a bathing suit big enough to swim in. The little patches of cloth just keep moving around when they move. My heart goes out to them....I think It's my heart that's going out...hmmmm????


----------



## muleman RIP

Those buns would take the chill off a little. My ears get cold real easy also!


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Home and starving.........must eat food..............


----------



## pirate_girl

AAUTOFAB1 said:


> Home and starving.........must eat food..............


I'm going to run out for ravioli, bread sticks and salad.
Been running all over town the last hour or so getting shite taken care of..


----------



## JackieBlue

AAUTOFAB1 said:


> Home and starving.........must eat food..............



Whatcha havin'?


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Found some kaukauna cheese spread and crackers,this stuff is great!


----------



## snow dog

good stuff ain't it


----------



## pirate_girl

Going to eat me din din...


----------



## snow dog

Well it is snowing once again


----------



## pirate_girl

Had a very nice dinner, thanks to Joey Fratello's.
Lobster ravioli, garlic bread sticks and a side salad.
Mmmmm!
Then had a nice nap!


----------



## JackieBlue

Goodnight FF...


----------



## pirate_girl

Bed time..


----------



## loboloco

Alright. all you lazy folks shake it off.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Today I am at work. Becoming more and more and more annoyed as the morning passes. Before long I will likely be pissed off, and nobody likes me when I am.

EDIT: Just escalated to aggravated. Should get to be an interesting day...


----------



## JackieBlue

Good morning!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Not so far


----------



## JackieBlue

Rusty Shackleford said:


> Not so far




But it's Friday!  So it'll get better.


----------



## loboloco

Rusty Shackleford said:


> Not so far


Hope things get better Rusticator.
Just remember a dogs motto:
If you can't eat it, drink it, or screw it, then piss on it.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Yeah but if I start pissin around here, they might fire me


----------



## ben2go

Enjoy your day at work.

I woke up to sleet and rain this morning.It turned to all rain a little while ago.Now I'm sitting by the fire until it burns out and then I'll go do someone,I mean something.


----------



## JackieBlue

ben2go said:


> Enjoy your day at work.
> 
> I woke up to sleet and rain this morning.It turned to all rain a little while ago.Now I'm sitting by the fire until it burns out and then I'll go do someone,I mean something.



I always say....I have things to see, places to go and people to do.


----------



## ben2go

JackieBlue said:


> I always say....I have things to see, places to go and people to do.


----------



## pirate_girl

Gonna get ready for work.
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Home early from work,or really the lack of work.

My day..... hurry up and wait....slow down.....some how I'm not waiting fast enough...try to please every one.... fail.

time for a beer! sh*t I'll have to wait until 5:00pm just in case i get a call............................... still waiting


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

well it took awhile, but finally ive moved up to pissed off.


----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> well it took awhile, but finally ive moved up to pissed off.


Well get over it before you go home.


----------



## Av8r3400

I officially have half a load on after a long, hard week at work.  #4 Kessler & diet Coke is almost gone, about to pour #5.

(Maybe I'll even sleep more than 2 hours tonight...)


----------



## JackieBlue

Av8r3400 said:


> I officially have half a load on after a long, hard week at work.  #4 Kessler & diet Coke is almost gone, about to pour #5.
> 
> (Maybe I'll even sleep more than 2 hours tonight...)



Number five?!!  Party time?


----------



## JackieBlue

Goodnight FF...


----------



## pirate_girl

Av8r3400 said:


> I officially have half a load on after a long,  hard week at work.  #4 Kessler & diet Coke is almost gone, about to  pour #5.
> 
> (Maybe I'll even sleep more than 2 hours tonight...)












JackieBlue said:


> Goodnight FF...




Adios, good night.. see ya!






It's raining pretty hard here..
Had a fab day at work.
The dog is fed, the bills are paid, the house is clean.. life is goooooooood.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

PEEEEEEEEEEEEGEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## pirate_girl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> PEEEEEEEEEEEEGEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE



Rustyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

hahahaha helloooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## pirate_girl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> hahahaha helloooooooooooooooooooooooooo!




Yello Jello!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Mello Yello!!!!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> Mello Yello!!!!!!


Oh!
Wait a second.. (see other thread)


----------



## pirate_girl

*ZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz!*


----------



## muleman RIP

Well it is time for Rusty to be up! Waiting on heavy rain that should turn to snow tomorrow. Local weather says it may get heavy Sunday night if the cold holds in here. Guess I have to work on my plow truck to see what is making the noise up front.


----------



## snow dog

Thanks Rusty, That Party Last night was one for the books - NOT


----------



## Av8r3400

Party?


----------



## muleman RIP

The Rusty no show party!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

just got back from the shop little bit ago. got up and went and put brakes on Lith's car. I finally found a job on that car that isnt a pain in the ass. was nice and easy!



muleman said:


> Well it is time for Rusty to be up! Waiting on heavy rain that should turn to snow tomorrow. Local weather says it may get heavy Sunday night if the cold holds in here. Guess I have to work on my plow truck to see what is making the noise up front.


 
i see this. talking a possible 2-3 inches of rain WTF



snow dog said:


> Thanks Rusty, That Party Last night was one for the books - NOT


 
there was a party last night? news to me.


----------



## JackieBlue

Good morning!


----------



## snow dog

JackieBlue said:


> Good morning!


 



Morning JB


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

morning


----------



## Av8r3400

I like your signature, AAUTO...


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Av8r3400 said:


> I like your signature, AAUTO...


 
thanks ive try to live my life that way,but the older i get....


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Going out for breakfast burritos mmmmmmm.........


----------



## pirate_girl

Drinking coffee and listening to the rain.
51 degrees and blahh looking out there..


----------



## JackieBlue

Sunny and 61 degrees here and on the windy side but a beautiful day!  Heading out in a little bit.


----------



## Av8r3400

Flurries and 27° here, now.


----------



## loboloco

Light rain and 55 here right now.  Calling for heavier rains tomorrow.


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

warming up here 61 deg. low wind 3-6 mph,hope i holds out as im headed to the range to wast some ammo...


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

gonna suck tomorrow. windy as fuck today and rainin like hell tomorrow. and tonight. maybe i should go to the legion and get away from this bullshit


----------



## snow dog

At least you will not be shoveling, maybe pumping


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

likely. the basement floods like a gaddang rivine


----------



## mak2

Rusty Shackleford said:


> likely. the basement floods like a gaddang rivine



I have vacuumed more carpet today than I have my whole life.  I have sucked up hundreds of gallons out of my basement.


----------



## snow dog

you guys got extra water ?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

us not yet. but it wont be long. we are sposta get nailed with rain.


----------



## snow dog

well, thats good, cause when bad weather happens, you guys sometimes go dark


----------



## mak2

snow dog said:


> you guys got extra water ?



Yea, in fact my 25 gal shop vac needs emptied, come get it I will give you 25 gals.  Course it has been through my carpet.


----------



## snow dog

Oh, spring carpet cleaning, Great


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

dfkksdfsdsdsdsdsdsdsdsdsdsdssfgfhyujkhgfed5ysgthjyuk8m7i6r5ebt4greedr7hvy


----------



## snow dog

english man speak


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

scooby doo?


----------



## snow dog

where are you


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

here. whera re ou??"
?????


----------



## snow dog

thats what scooby says " Scooby Doo, Where are you "


----------



## pirate_girl

Here, present and accounted for.
Got about an inch of wet heavy snow around 8p this eve.
Had to clear off the car before I left work.
Nice day.. glad to be home.


----------



## ben2go

Flooding and 57 here.Luckily I live on a hill.My yard and driveway look like a river.


----------



## muleman RIP

Creeks are full and flooding is not as bad as last week since a lot of the culverts and gutters melted out. Snow has been flying since about 8 am. It was 45F at 4am and dropped to 26 already. We will end up with more than they predicted as they did not expect the change to snow till after lunch.


----------



## JackieBlue

Good morning!  Just a little rainy here so far.  Temps still in the 50s.  Stay safe for all of you with bad weather.


----------



## muleman RIP

Dropped to 22 and we have over 2 inches on the ground already. The heaviest bands are still south of us and will make it pile up quick this afternoon.


----------



## tommu56

muleman said:


> Dropped to 22 and we have over 2 inches on the ground already. The heaviest bands are still south of us and will make it pile up quick this afternoon.




Do you remember what they do the bearer of bad news?


----------



## ben2go

The local weather gurl is saying we will get 3 to 4 inches of rain before it's over.Friday,when this started,we were only gonna have light scattered showers ending early sunday.We have had heavy to severe rain since friday afternoon.I think we have already passed 3 or 4 inches.


----------



## snow dog

its 26 and snowing here in idaho


----------



## muleman RIP

We are at 19 and heading for 10 or lower. The snow on top of all the sloppy mud is a mess. Very hard to plow as it keeps tripping the plow and the slush is extremely heavy. You push it into a pile and it shoots slop up in the air. I got my lane open and the old woman down the road since she had cinnamon rolls for me to pick up. Anything else can wait as it is snowing and blowing so hard it covered my tracks on the town road till I came back from her place. The ruts from the first flood are filled nice and level from the wing plow and I am sure folks will be stuck in them tomorrow. Wind is blowing the snow across my lane and I am sure it will be a bitch come morning.


----------



## snow dog

spring is just around the corner


----------



## muleman RIP

Took a look outside with the spotlight and you can barely see where I plowed. Tracks are all filled in level going to the wood boiler and the dogs did not want to go off the back porch it is so deep. Still snowing but should be winding up in the next hour or two. Going to be a long day trying to clear this mess.


----------



## mak2

The weather says flood waters are going down but we expect more rain.  No new water in my basement overnight and I also found out this weekend my Jamaica resort is closing down 2 weeks before my vacation.  Not a great weekend but it could have been much worse, I could live next door to muleman.  Good morning everyone.


----------



## JackieBlue

Good morning!  The rain has stopped and the sun is shining.  Cold and blustery though.  Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

I am so fuckin happy that I came to work today


----------



## JackieBlue

Rusty Shackleford said:


> I am so fuckin happy that I came to work today



Uh oh.  Already?


----------



## snow dog

JackieBlue said:


> Good morning! The rain has stopped and the sun is shining. Cold and blustery though. Hope everyone has a great day!


 

Thats so nice, its snowing here


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

JackieBlue said:


> Uh oh. Already?


 
Yup. Monday. It sucks anyway, but today, it just much worse. Loooootta bullshit going on today. I might not make it till 5.


----------



## snow dog

Rusty Shackleford said:


> Yup. Monday. It sucks anyway, but today, it just much worse. Loooootta bullshit going on today. I might not make it till 5.


 

too much partying on the weekend


----------



## pirate_girl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> Yup. Monday. It sucks anyway, but today, it just much worse. Loooootta bullshit going on today. I might not make it till 5.



Sorry you're having a sucky Monday, Rusty.


The sun is shining here. Got the next 2 days off.
Got everything caught up, nothing to do except a little grocery shopping later, then I'll enjoy a nap sometime today and maybe find a good movie to watch (if I'm not here that is)


----------



## mak2

Goodness I was ready to come to work today.  Weekend was not the greatest.  All I gotta do today is grade papers and sign in people.  How long does it take carpet to dry?


----------



## ben2go

Didn't get a chance to get online this morning.We are finally drying out after the floods.Water has receded and the creeks and rivers are going back to below flood levels.The sun has been out most of the day and temps in the mid and upper 50's.We're expecting another round of sever rain wensday and thursday if I understood the weather boy.I was half ass listening to the news this morning.


----------



## JackieBlue

Goodnight, sleep tight!


----------



## pirate_girl

Going to go heat up some leftovers and hit the couch in search of a good movie.


Nightie nights!


----------



## muleman RIP

Wake up folks. Got the u-joint in the truck yesterday so today is tryout time and finish plowing that did not get done yesterday. Got to make room for more on the way for Thursday.


----------



## snow dog

Do you have a water plow


----------



## JackieBlue

Good morning!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

hello again


----------



## loboloco

Hi folks, sunny and mid 50's, with a lite wind.


----------



## tommu56

I'm here too 
Actually I feel like poop with a URI and called of work today (how will they ever survive).
I feel like I got shot at and missed and and $hit at and hit.

tom


----------



## pirate_girl

tommu56 said:


> I'm here too
> Actually I feel like poop with a URI and called of work today (how will they ever survive).
> I feel like I got shot at and missed and and  at and hit.
> 
> tom



Hope you feel better real soon Tom


----------



## ben2go

loboloco said:


> Hi folks, sunny and mid 50's, with a lite wind.




Same here.


----------



## JackieBlue

tommu56 said:


> I'm here too
> Actually I feel like poop with a URI and called of work today (how will they ever survive).
> I feel like I got shot at and missed and and  at and hit.
> 
> tom



Feel better!


----------



## JackieBlue

Goodnight everyone....sleep tight!


----------



## pirate_girl

Goin' to dreamland..

See ya!


----------



## JackieBlue

Good morning!  

We're supposed to get lots of rain here again starting tonight.  Some areas are already flooded pretty badly.


----------



## Adillo303

Hi Jackie,

Route 21 north is flooded and closed and Paterson is flooded. I went through about a foot of water getting out this AM. The river is really high and this rain tonight won't help at all.


----------



## JackieBlue

Adillo303 said:


> Hi Jackie,
> 
> Route 21 north is flooded and closed and Paterson is flooded. I went through about a foot of water getting out this AM. The river is really high and this rain tonight won't help at all.




I was wondering if your area was one that was flooded.  I'm fine down here.  Stay safe!


----------



## loboloco

Overcast here, 52 degrees and a lite wind.  But that wind has razor blades in it.


----------



## snow dog

JackieBlue said:


> Good morning!
> 
> We're supposed to get lots of rain here again starting tonight. Some areas are already flooded pretty badly.


 


Better carry life jacket just in case


----------



## snow dog

Enjoy the rain Folks, here it's 22 and snowing lightly


----------



## ben2go

Low 50's and flooded.The rain stopped,but more is rolling in behind  the ones that just rolled out.We got over 2 inches in 24 hours,and we're expecting another 2 to 3 over night.That's fairly heavy rainfall for my area and rare.


----------



## pirate_girl

THUMP!!


Warm here.. 47F.
Snow tomorrow (maybe)..just a little.
Going to be in the 40s/20s most days the remainder of the week.
Next week it may climb into the upper 50s.


----------



## JackieBlue

Goodnight sweethearts!


----------



## pirate_girl

Hanging out for a while longer.
Posting in "the kitchen"..
Getting tired..


----------



## pirate_girl

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzztttttttTTTTTT!!!!!!


----------



## Big Dog

Last day in Tyler ............ gonna fly home tonight into a storm!


----------



## JackieBlue

Big Dog said:


> Last day in Tyler ............ gonna fly home tonight into a storm!



Yup, the rain is here and will be coming down all day.

Good morning everyone!


----------



## Cowboy

Big Dog said:


> Last day in Tyler ............ gonna fly home tonight into a storm!


 Have a safe flight home Dawg .


----------



## Av8r3400

Off to work again...


----------



## Cowboy

Av8r3400 said:


> Off to work again...


 Have a great day Av8r


----------



## ben2go

Rain cleared out around lunch.Water is receeding.Sun all through the week end.


----------



## JackieBlue

ben2go said:


> Rain cleared out around lunch.Water is receeding.Sun all through the week end.




Still coming down here and expecting the heaviest tonight.


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Home at last,dog is looking at me.....


----------



## JackieBlue

AAUTOFAB1 said:


> Home at last,dog is looking at me.....



Look back...


----------



## snow dog

42 here today, tonight it should be 11 , is this some kind of message


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

JackieBlue said:


> Look back...


 
she needed to run in the field and chase the geese around for an hour or so,fun to watch(she is not quite fast enough),but needs the exercise


----------



## Galvatron

Why is it i cannot smell Rusty???.....im either going deaf or he is getting hansom


----------



## JackieBlue

Galvatron said:


> Why is it i cannot smell Rusty???.....im either going deaf or he is getting hansom




Does your nose often search out Rusty?

Goodnight everyone...


----------



## muleman RIP

Watching the weather reports and all the flooding that is going on. Just talked to a buddy who has property that the Susquehanna river borders down in midstate Pa.. They are expecting flooding up into the first floor by Saturday. Told him to pull his basement furnaces and water heaters out and move them upstairs as reinstall is a lot easier than repairing them once they are submerged. His tenants got together and rented a big truck to move all their first floor furniture out. The rain has been pouring down for the past few hours up here and will be down his way sometime Saturday. Lot of water heading south from up here.


----------



## pirate_girl

Got a dusting of snow here today, not the 1/2" that was predicted.
I was expecting two new admissions from the hospital today on the rehab unit, but they weren't released so we had an easy day.
I have been working on the nursing home wings lately, but the last 2 days I was on rehab.

A new lady that I ADORE.
Won't use her real name.
She's with us so she can lose weight in order to have a knee replacement, hopefully in a couple of months.
She's so cute, 5ft 1 and over 300lbs, young.
She's stole my heart.. hook, line and sinker.
We aren't supposed to play favourites, but I always do.


----------



## Av8r3400

40 again tomorrow.  Melting fast...

Off to bed now.


----------



## pirate_girl

'Night Larry.
Sleep well.


----------



## ki0ho

Again here is hopeing all have a great day....[when ya get here]!!!!!dont know why but the old internal clock has decided it is time for me to be awake!!!!maby it is just from all the years I got up at 0200 and went to work......any way Ive learned to not fight it......just get up and go to the shop and putter......and in a few days [or weeks] ill swing around to human time again!!!!! ......good day to all


----------



## loboloco

Watching the news on the tsunami that whacked Japan and is now banging on Hi's door.  People in Japan caught he**.


----------



## JackieBlue

Good morning!

The rain finally stopped here but there is flooding all over New Jersey. I'm ok in my immediate area.


----------



## snow dog

Thats good , be safe as you travel around today


----------



## ben2go

Hello ya'll.It sun and fun today,if I can get over the 40mph blistering cold wind coming out of the mountains.


----------



## pirate_girl

Going to watch a movie, then hit the hay.
Night all.


----------



## Av8r3400

Just finishing the movie "The Aviator", one of my favorites.  Bedtime for Av8r...


----------



## JackieBlue

Going to go watch a movie too.  Goodnight everyone!


----------



## ben2go

I been offline for almost three days.Who missed me?


----------



## sundance12

I dont..Im just a new kid on the block,hi from central Florida.


----------



## JackieBlue

sundance12 said:


> I dont..Im just a new kid on the block,hi from central Florida.



Hey sundance!  Welcome!


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Home from work and need to sit down for awile,my back is killing me


----------



## ben2go

sundance12 said:


> I dont..Im just a new kid on the block,hi from central Florida.




*WELCOME*


----------



## pirate_girl

Started running a temp and having hard chills a couple of hours ago.
I feel like crap.
Early night for me.
Take care everyone.


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

pirate_girl said:


> Started running a temp and having hard chills a couple of hours ago.
> I feel like crap.
> Early night for me.
> Take care everyone.


 
Hope you feel better, drink lots of fluids...


----------



## pirate_girl

Thanks Afab.
I do feel better today.
At least that headache is gone, no more temp.. still feeling a little queasy though.
I slept for 11 hours.


----------



## pirate_girl

bump!
Jeepers, look at the time.
Gotta go eat some mac and cheese, take the doggie for a potty, then hit the sack.

Thanks for the fun today friends.
Catch ya on the flip.

Mmmmmwahh!


----------



## muleman RIP

Waiting for the bacon to thaw out for breakfast! Any volunteers to cook it?


----------



## pirate_girl

muleman said:


> Waiting for the bacon to thaw out for breakfast! Any volunteers to cook it?


Oh go fry your own bacon! 


I've been up since 6am, with the birds and the rain.
Already getting the java in my bloodstream and ready to roll today.
3 days off +1 sick is for the birds.. can't wait to get back to work today.


----------



## pirate_girl

Off to get some things done around here.
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

They're coming to take me away, haha!


----------



## JackieBlue

Good morning!


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

waiting for fresh socks to finnish in the dryer.......hate when i run out of socks then off to work.


----------



## pirate_girl

Waiting for 12:30 to roll around, then off to get ready for work


----------



## ben2go

muleman said:


> Waiting for the bacon to thaw out for breakfast! Any volunteers to cook it?



Never fry bacon naked.


----------



## muleman RIP

ben2go said:


> Never fry bacon naked.


Why? I do that all the time! The wife minds the spatters more than me.


----------



## ben2go

muleman said:


> Why? I do that all the time! The wife minds the spatters more than me.


----------



## JackieBlue

Goodnight FF...


----------



## snow dog

JackieBlue said:


> Goodnight FF...


 



goodnight JB


----------



## muleman RIP

Waiting for sleep sucks.


----------



## pirate_girl

muleman said:


> Waiting for sleep sucks.


I'll let you off the hook...

Going to beddy byes.
_Stuff_ to do tomorrow.
Oiche Mhaith....

__


----------



## JackieBlue

Happy St. Patrick's Day!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=alYZklUQNww"]YouTube        - Maxine's Censored St. Patrick's Day Song (maxine.com)[/ame]


----------



## ki0ho

And a fine st. pattys to all


----------



## loboloco

Happy St Pat's day ya'll.  Make sure you wear green.


----------



## muleman RIP

loboloco said:


> Happy St Pat's day ya'll.  Make sure you wear green.


Don't brown underwear count?


----------



## JackieBlue




----------



## Av8r3400

Happy green beer day.


A very cold, rainy-foggy 46° here now...


----------



## muleman RIP

We got up to 58 today and the snow sure is melting fast. Calling for 63 tomorrow and then rain changing to snow Saturday morning.


----------



## snow dog

JackieBlue said:


>


----------



## ben2go

I'm Irish and German.My family migrated here back in the early 1700's.What were they thinking?


----------



## ki0ho

ben2go said:


> I'm Irish and German.My family migrated here back in the early 1700's.What were they thinking?




Maby they were thinking it would be a great place to live and be free!!!


----------



## Danang Sailor

Sorry, traditional Irish types.  The Irish in my background dictates that *orange* is the proper color.  But ne'rtheless, may ye hae a foin dye, and may the Saints add preservatives to ye!!


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Happy st patricks day FF ..


----------



## pirate_girl

Busy and productive day here.
Had a meeting at work this morning, went by the funeral home to pay respects to Louise (Oscar's sister, remember Oscar our family friend who passed back in November?)
Louise was in many ways like an Aunt to me all those years ago.
She'll be missed.

Met with some friends for an Irish dinner of corned beef, cabbage and taters.
We were going to drive to Findlay and hit an Irish pub for some drinks and to listen to a band, but that idea went out the window, as we came to the conclusion that we're not teenagers, we have responsibilities tomorrow (WORK lol).

Took Gretchen for a walk down by the creek and let her explore and enjoy the remains of a beautiful day.
It got up to 68 here!
One could get used to this weather.


----------



## JackieBlue

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7qjo15n0mGU"]YouTube        - Good Night - The Beatles[/ame]


----------



## JackieBlue

Good morning!  The sun is shining and temps are going to be in the 70's today!


----------



## loboloco

Buenos Dias, sun is out, and they are calling for mid 80's here. WTF? It's not even Easter yet and the bees are already out.


----------



## snow dog

JackieBlue said:


> Good morning! The sun is shining and temps are going to be in the 70's today!


 


A couple more days and you'll be sitting by the pool sunning yourself


----------



## mak2

We are suppose to drop 30 degrees today.  Possible snow next week.  It is almost over.


----------



## muleman RIP

58 here but snow/rain mix for tomorrow. We will take it while we can. New greenhouse is so warm I had to open the windows while insulating. Got most of the wire run and will be doing lights later today. Beautiful sunny day so far.


----------



## pirate_girl

It's gorgeous here.
Going to be nice all week


----------



## snow dog

snow


----------



## pirate_girl

boo!


----------



## JackieBlue

snow dog said:


> snow




Wow!  It's like summer here and it looks like the middle of winter there.


----------



## pirate_girl

Removing a virus from my computer.
grrrrrrr lol


----------



## JackieBlue

Good afternoon everyone!  Hope you all have a nice weekend.


----------



## Trakternut

Good afternoon, Jackie! Thanks! I'm working on a good weekend. So far, today, haven't done much.  
  How's by you?


----------



## JackieBlue

Trakternut said:


> Good afternoon, Jackie! Thanks! I'm working on a good weekend. So far, today, haven't done much.
> How's by you?



I'm doing pretty good Monte.

Good morning FF!


----------



## snow dog

Right now it's sunny, but winter storm comming tonight, another 12" of snow


----------



## pirate_girl

Didn't think I'd ever get home this evening.
Charting SUCKS! lol

Just had a brief, yet pretty powerful thunderstorm go racing through here.
Looks like a biggie might be going toward Doc's neck of the woods--going to hit Muncie then heading toward Piqua soon before it reaches the Columbus area.
Looks like another nasty little line is going through Illinois.
That'll be hit or miss here.
Hello Springtime, oh how I hate your damned storms lol


----------



## muleman RIP

Big wet flakes piling up around here. Let the slop begin!


----------



## pirate_girl

muleman said:


> Big wet flakes piling up around here. Let the slop begin!


Trade ya!


----------



## pirate_girl

Goin' to sleepies.


----------



## JackieBlue

It's a beautiful day even though it's rainy and dreary here!


----------



## rback33

JackieBlue said:


> It's a beautiful day even though it's rainy and dreary here!




Sunshine and over 70 here.. should hit 78 today!


----------



## snow dog

JackieBlue said:


> It's a beautiful day even though it's rainy and dreary here!


 



Wow,


it's snowing here and I am glad some of you are Happy


----------



## JackieBlue

Good morning!


----------



## ben2go

What's so good about it? 

Sorry.I'm a grumpy bastard this morning.I was up all night with and upset stomach.I didn't hardly eat anything yesterday,so I don't understand why my stomach hurt me so bad.Oh well.I'm feeling better now.


----------



## pirate_girl

Well smile grumpy! 
Glad you feel better.

Time for me to get some things done with this day.
See yas!


----------



## ben2go

pirate_girl said:


> Well smile grumpy!
> Glad you feel better.
> 
> Time for me to get some things done with this day.
> See yas!




Yep.We having some hot weather today.Low 80's.I think I'll finish taking out an old dead Scupadine vine/bush.Easier to cut grass after it's gone.


----------



## JackieBlue

ben2go said:


> What's so good about it?
> 
> Sorry.I'm a grumpy bastard this morning.I was up all night with and upset stomach.I didn't hardly eat anything yesterday,so I don't understand why my stomach hurt me so bad.Oh well.*I'm feeling better now*.



That right there made it a better morning.


----------



## ben2go

Yes it did.


----------



## pirate_girl

Watching the stormy crap brew up North.
Hope it stays there! lol


----------



## snow dog




----------



## REDDOGTWO

Going to head back home to the frozen north in the morning, maybe it will be all thawed out by the time I get there.


----------



## JackieBlue

REDDOGTWO said:


> Going to head back home to the frozen north in the morning, maybe it will be all thawed out by the time I get there.



Be careful traveling.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## snow dog




----------



## JackieBlue

Good morning FF!


----------



## snow dog

JackieBlue said:


> Good morning FF!


 



Morning JB,

thanks for waking us up, are we invited for coffee


----------



## JackieBlue

Coffee is on me tomorrow AM.  Now it's time to say good night.


----------



## snow dog

nighty night JB sleep well


----------



## JackieBlue

Guess I missed pouring the morning coffee.  How about some lunch instead?


----------



## JackieBlue

Wow!  Slow day in FF land.  And no one wanted to have lunch with me.


----------



## snow dog

JackieBlue said:


> Wow! Slow day in FF land. And no one wanted to have lunch with me.


 

is it too late


----------



## mak2

ya, I did not get the invite either.  I never miss a lunch with a fine lookin woman.  In fact I jsut try to never miss a lunch.


----------



## JackieBlue

mak2 said:


> ya, I did not get the invite either.  I never miss a lunch with a fine lookin woman.  In fact I jsut try to never miss a lunch.




Maybe tomorrow?


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

windy,windy,windy,and did i mention windy,at least the dog had fun chasing the blowing trash in the field,


----------



## ben2go

I am wind burnt.It looks like I have a sun burn but it's from the 20+ mph winds from me trying to do yard work.


----------



## ki0ho

Right here.....the old int..clock says it is time to be awake!!!!!   guess Ill go out and work on a xylaphone for one of the grand kids......and then Mom has ordered two bowels out of walnut for gifts so plenty to do for a few days.....good morn to all!!   coffee is on...get  ya own


----------



## pirate_girl

Good morning good morning good morning, a!
Coffee, tea or moi?


----------



## JackieBlue

Good morning friends!  The coffee is on.


----------



## Doc

Afternoon all.    I've been in class all week.  What a long long week it's been.  I'm sure ready for the weekend, how about you all?


----------



## JackieBlue

Doc said:


> Afternoon all.    I've been in class all week.  What a long long week it's been.  I'm sure ready for the weekend, how about you all?



Hey Doc!  What kind of class?


----------



## pirate_girl

Doc said:


> Afternoon all.    I've been in class all week.  What a long long week it's been.  I'm sure ready for the weekend, how about you all?



Yes Sir, I am ready for the weekend for sure.
Got lots of things planned that are productive and loving.
One being spending most of the day on Sunday with my sister and family and Jeff and Ty! 
This will be the first time we've all gotten together for something since Mommy passed, so I am smiling and very happy right now.

Have a great weekend Doc.
You are loved.


----------



## muleman RIP

Waiting for folks to wake up. Guess I will have to for breakfast.


----------



## thcri RIP

muleman said:


> Waiting for folks to wake up. Guess I will have to for breakfast.



Well I am up


----------



## muleman RIP

Went out for sausage gravy and biscuits!


----------



## Lia

Well, I should be working, goodness knows I have enuff to do, and I have been working since 06:30ish this a.m.; but the sun is shining, and it's a glorious day, so what's a girl to do?  lol

Good morning to everyone.


----------



## thcri RIP

Lia said:


> Well, I should be working, goodness knows I have enuff to do, and I have been working since 06:30ish this a.m.; but the sun is shining, and it's a glorious day, so what's a girl to do?  lol
> 
> Good morning to everyone.



What's a girl to do you ask?  How about making me breakfast   good morning to you too


----------



## Lia

thcri said:


> What's a girl to do you ask? How about making me breakfast  good morning to you too


 
Typical guy, always got his eye to the main chance...

From what I read in another thread it looks like you could do with a hearty meal! lol.


----------



## thcri RIP

Lia said:


> Typical guy, always got his eye to the main chance...
> 
> From what I read in another thread it looks like you could do with a hearty meal! lol.



Gee that was easy.  I thought you would have slapped me.


----------



## snow dog

muleman said:


> Went out for sausage gravy and biscuits!


 


Hey, that sounds really good!


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

stayin neer town,my friend is still in hospital and waiting for a call from his wife. i guess no news is go news,hope every one has a great weekend


----------



## JackieBlue

I'm here.  Had breakfast without you all.  Beautiful day in New Jersey.  Hello to my friends.


----------



## snow dog

I see some of you guys have beautiful sunshine, but here is snowy Idaho an other 4" of snow fell over night. high today will be 28. Is spring someplace ?


----------



## sundance12

JEV said:


> Yer a bit edgy this morning. Been getting your fiber on a regular basis? *A good dump and you'll be easier to screw with. (Did that come out right?????)*




I donno Im going to be thinking of that statement alllll day long.

BTW...its 82 here bright and sunny with 5 mph southwest winds(Gawd!! I love posting that)


----------



## ben2go

Flooding here again.Started pouring this morn around 3am and hasn't stopped.I just re gravelled my driveway and it's all mushy and rutted again.


----------



## snow dog

It quit snowing about noon, sun is partly out


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

snow dog said:


> It quit snowing about noon, sun is partly out


 
You are very fortunate, but for those of us that live in the desert it looks like heaveni only got out in the deep stuff a few times this year,hell looks like snow machine Paradise


----------



## JackieBlue

Good night my sweet things.  Sleep well.


----------



## snow dog

It's snowing once again, 4" fell overnight the weather guessers are saying 4" today, 4" tonight and 3" tomorrow !


----------



## muleman RIP

Keep it out there! I just cleaned up the piles that slid off the back side of my barn and came in to warm up. We are up to 14 and bright sunshine. Past 3 days have been like that but cold!


----------



## pirate_girl

Nice and sunny here.
24F.
Supposed to get up around 40 this afternoon.
Hey Bill! work on that singing voice. hehe
Thanks hun.. I enjoyed your message of song.

Later gators.
Have a great day.


----------



## JackieBlue

Good morning everyone!  Beautiful day again here in New Jersey.  Have a great Sunday!


----------



## ben2go

The heavy rain finally broke this morn just before sun up.Time to go out and look over the damage.I so wanna move to a remote tropical island.


----------



## REDDOGTWO

Back home again, trying to figure out what all this white stuff laying around is.


----------



## JackieBlue

REDDOGTWO said:


> Back home again, trying to figure out what all this white stuff laying around is.



Glad you arrived home safely!


----------



## Lia

pirate_girl said:


> Nice and sunny here.
> 24F.
> Supposed to get up around 40 this afternoon.
> Hey Bill! work on that singing voice. hehe
> Thanks hun.. I enjoyed your message of song.
> 
> Later gators.
> Have a great day.


 
He sings too? Is there no end to that guys talents? lol.

We've been in the 50's fahrenheit over here lately, and the other day it was 62f. Lovely!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Im at work again. Someone please remind me why I keep coming here. I can't figure it out


----------



## Lia

Rusty Shackleford said:


> Im at work again. Someone please remind me why I keep coming here. I can't figure it out


 
Because we're all family Rusty, and you miss us and like to touch base now and then?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Lia said:


> Because we're all family Rusty, and you miss us and like to touch base now and then?


 
No I meant why do I keep coming to work


----------



## Lia

oops!  lol.  Well, that's me all over, a totally scatty tottyhead.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

lol


----------



## snow dog

Well, Here we are, It's snowing more, another 4" overnight, but it should wind down today. The weather guessers are saying warm and dry by weeks end. We'll see


----------



## Av8r3400

Below 0° again here last night.  Up to 17° now, hopefully 40s by this afternoon.

We need a slow steady melt of all this damned snow to prevent a flooding problem again...


----------



## ben2go

I just can't get a break.I was showing myself some love in the shower last night,when I slipped and fell.On my way to the floor,I took out the shower shelf,shower curtain,and shower curtain rod.I really need to quit standing on one foot while I'm doing that in the shower.


----------



## Trakternut

ben2go said:


> I just can't get a break.I was showing myself some love in the shower last night,when I slipped and fell.On my way to the floor,I took out the shower shelf,shower curtain,and shower curtain rod.I really need to quit standing on one foot while I'm doing that in the shower.



Somehow, I'm thinking that one-footed stance is to enhance that "toe curling moment"!


----------



## ben2go

Trakternut said:


> Somehow, I'm thinking that one-footed stance is to enhance that "toe curling moment"!



   I didn't think anyone would figure that one out.


----------



## JackieBlue

Hey everyone!  I'm going to take a short hiatus.  But don't miss me too much because I'll be back.  I'm expecting you all to keep this thread going in my absence.  See you all soon!


----------



## snow dog

thanks , we'll keep your thread active. We all are happy knowing you'll be back


----------



## Cowboy

snow dog said:


> thanks , we'll keep your thread active. We all are happy knowing you'll be back


 DITTO What SD said . Dont stay away to long Jackie . 
>  






>



> 

OK Thats long enough .


----------



## BigAl RIP

JackieBlue said:


> Hey everyone! I'm going to take a short hiatus. But don't miss me too much because I'll be back. I'm expecting you all to keep this thread going in my absence. See you all soon!


 We will leave a light on for ya JB !


----------



## thcri RIP

Come back soon.


----------



## thcri RIP

thcri said:


> Come back soon.



Or Sooner


----------



## rback33

BigAl said:


> We will leave a light on for ya JB !



Lighting a fart does NOT count Al...


----------



## ben2go

See ya on the flip side.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

is it friday yet?


----------



## rback33

Rusty Shackleford said:


> is it friday yet?



I wish!


----------



## Doc

JackieBlue said:


> Hey everyone!  I'm going to take a short hiatus.  But don't miss me too much because I'll be back.  I'm expecting you all to keep this thread going in my absence.  See you all soon!


Awesome Jackie.     
c you soon!!!!!


----------



## snow dog

Well, it seems like the calendar says spring has happened, but here high in the Rockies, seems like winter won't let go, 6" of snow fell over night. while this is alot , it was 6" short of the forecast.  I'm praying for a slow warmup


----------



## Galvatron

Been tied up for a few weeks now....my son as not been well so family first as per...have been popping in but not had much time to think and post.

Things are getting back to normal so expect a galvi random rant and spam spell very soon.

You guy's and girls are still my favourite internet crack-pots


----------



## ben2go

Galvatron said:


> Been tied up for a few weeks now....my son as not been well so family first as per...have been popping in but not had much time to think and post.
> 
> Things are getting back to normal so expect a galvi random rant and spam spell very soon.
> 
> You guy's and girls are still my favourite internet crack-pots




Who untied you so you could post?

Hope your son gets well soon.


----------



## pirate_girl

Been working 2 hrs OT each night for the last 2 nights.
Got tomorrow off.. then back at it Friday Saturday and Sunday.
We had freezing fog this evening.
Blah!


----------



## muleman RIP

Galvatron said:


> Been tied up for a few weeks now....my son as not been well so family first as per...have been popping in but not had much time to think and post.
> 
> Things are getting back to normal so expect a galvi random rant and spam spell very soon.
> 
> You guy's and girls are still my favourite internet crack-pots


Thought you were just another cranky old git! Hope all is well with the boy now. As for the spam I may have to open a can tomorrow for breakfast!


----------



## pirate_girl

I'll echo ben2 and Bill.
I hope whatever is troubling the boy Galvi is soon taken care of.
Love you.


----------



## muleman RIP

posting here when I should be sleeping!


----------



## pirate_girl

muleman said:


> posting here when I should be sleeping!



I should be sleeping, but I am still too wound up from work.
Usually takes me until tooth-hurty or fwee before I am ready for slumber.
'Sides, I got tomorrow off.. so I can sleep in..
Like that'll happen.


----------



## muleman RIP

I can wake you at 8!


----------



## pirate_girl

muleman said:


> I can wake you at 8!


Well it's 2:13am now..
I'll be awake at half-six no matter what time I go to bed.


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

JackieBlue said:


> Hey everyone! I'm going to take a short hiatus. But don't miss me too much because I'll be back. I'm expecting you all to keep this thread going in my absence. See you all soon!


 have fun,stay out of trouble



Galvatron said:


> Been tied up for a few weeks now....my son as not been well so family first as per...have been popping in but not had much time to think and post.
> 
> Things are getting back to normal so expect a galvi random rant and spam spell very soon.
> 
> You guy's and girls are still my favourite internet crack-pots


 hope all is well,


----------



## ki0ho

There aint nuten wrong with spam for breakfast that I know of!!!! was a time when spam and baked egg off a hot manafold was liveing HIGH!!!  bout time to go to the shop till I get sleepy.....later


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

SPAM BLOWS! Had to eat that shit when I was a young'un. Never again. You do realize that it's basically salt and pig nipples, correct?


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> You do realize that it's basically salt and pig nipples, correct?



Wrong....trust me there is no pig content.....more like possum nut sack

Less disrespecting quality pig content young Jedi


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

so sorry 


today I am at work. getting progressivly more and more pissed. i have to ask, is there no fucking common sense left in the world? im believing that its all gone


----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> so sorry
> 
> 
> today I am at work. getting progressivly more and more pissed. i have to ask, is there no fucking common sense left in the world? im believing that its all gone


I have a small dose but I ain't sharing!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ever feel like just launching a few bricks to see who, er uh, what they land on?


----------



## pirate_girl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> ever feel like just launching a few bricks to see who, er uh, what they land on?


a time or three..


----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> ever feel like just launching a few bricks to see who, er uh, what they land on?



It was that that made you inmate 2192......did you know i have a whole wing named after me.....secure Galvi do not feed him sugar wing....these iron bars are chewy


----------



## mak2

.....


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Galvatron said:


> It was that that made you inmate 2192......did you know i have a whole wing named after me.....secure Galvi do not feed him sugar wing....these iron bars are chewy


 You've lost me, m8. Seems you've lost y'self as well


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> You've lost me, m8. Seems you've lost y'self as well



My work here is done......i feel i am back home now


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Galvatron said:


> i feel i am back home now


 
Nurse will be around shortly with the meds


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> Nurse will be around shortly with the meds



Yea she will be back from Tesco real soon......i love my wife


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

LOL


----------



## Danang Sailor

Rusty Shackleford said:


> so sorry
> 
> 
> today I am at work. getting progressivly more and more pissed. i have to ask,* is there no fucking common sense left in the world?* im believing that its all gone



As my Wise Old Uncle used to tell me, "Remember boy, horse sense in nothin' more than stable thinkin'!"


----------



## snow dog




----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> Nurse will be around shortly with the meds


Already self administered my meds! Don't need no nurse for that. Nurses have other functions.


----------



## snow dog

muleman said:


> Already self administered my meds! Don't need no nurse for that. Nurses have other functions.


 


The man with Greenhouses


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

snow dog said:


> The man with Greenhouses


 and never shares......


----------



## muleman RIP

Catch a ride with Bobcat the next time he comes east and we will hook you up with some plants and maybe tomatoes. Got beets and carrots about 3 inches tall already. Lettuce and spinach is looking good as well.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

im growin pineapple soup in my greenhouse.


there ya go, figure that one out.

this might help:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pB18cIygLck"]YouTube        - Pentwater - The Journeys (1976)[/ame]


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

muleman said:


> Catch a ride with Bobcat the next time he comes east and we will hook you up with some plants and maybe tomatoes. Got beets and carrots about 3 inches tall already. Lettuce and spinach is looking good as well.


 
This year I'm trying to grow a small garden in the back yard but its a pain in the ...... high altitude and desert heat,not to mention the sandy soil.good for green Chile,but i have no Green thumbthanks for the offer though


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

April Flukin Fools, Dallastown! Here, have about 4-6" of snow. You are all gonna be late for work. hahahahahaha

 Love, Old Man Winter.



Dear Old Man Winter,


GIT THE HELL OUT OF MY SPRING!!!!!


----------



## muleman RIP

Looks like up here. At least the roads are mostly just wet and only have snow where the sun had not warmed them up yet. It is some heavy wet snow for sure.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Was not what I wanted to see at 630am. they had to plow the roads, school delays, ect just in this small locale.


----------



## ki0ho

Rusty Shackleford said:


> April Flukin Fools, Dallastown! Here, have about 4-6" of snow. You are all gonna be late for work. hahahahahaha
> 
> Love, Old Man Winter.
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Old Man Winter,
> 
> 
> GIT THE HELL OUT OF MY SPRING!!!!!



Aww come on Rusty....you ars making all us old mans feel un welcome


----------



## snow dog

Spring must be here,,, Yesterday it was 45,,, overnight it was 35,,, Today it's suppose to be 50,,,, 50 again tomorrow,,,,  This must be spring


----------



## JackieBlue

Came back a little sooner than I planned, but the eagle hatching had me all excited.  Hope you're all doing well.


----------



## snow dog

Welcome back, we missed you JB


----------



## JackieBlue

snow dog said:


> Welcome back, we missed you JB



Thanks...


----------



## snow dog

JackieBlue said:


> Thanks...


 

gee I forgot


----------



## pirate_girl

Welcome back Jackie.

I got home after midnight and thought I should probably go straight to bed.
Thing is, I can never sleep when I feel wound up after a day like I had.
So.. here I am.. for a while anyway.


----------



## pirate_girl

Logging out to get ready for work.
Happy Saturday everyone.
Enjoy your day.


----------



## JackieBlue

It's a beautiful day here!  Sun is shining and it's 50 degrees.  Gonna take it easy today, do a few errands and then watch the Yankees.  Hope you all have a great day!


----------



## snow dog

it's overcast, about 43, rain is expected


----------



## NATO123

Hi Nice to meet u.


----------



## snow dog

Welcome Nato 123,

Welcome to the Forums, It's nice to meet you


----------



## Trakternut

Just got home  from a 120-mile last minute trip to meet a cousin who lives 135 miles away. We met in a small town cafe for lunch and a chat.  Our schedules don't make much allowance to get together very often, so this is about the best we can do. It was a fun time, roads were great!


----------



## pirate_girl

NATO123 said:


> Hi Nice to meet u.



Hi NATO, long time no see. 

It's after 1am.
Had quite the day at work.
3 new admissions on rehab.
Phone calls, skin assessments, writing care plans, waiting for pharmacy to deliver the meds, setting those up.. the odd unexpected stuff that occurs.
It's been a hard day's night.. think I'll have another gin and tonic.


----------



## ki0ho

It is 8 bells and all is well.....1258 and I realy dont rember how many bells it is.........but the day is going to go fine,,,,morn to all..


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

ki0ho said:


> It is 8 bells and all is well.....1258 and I realy dont rember how many bells it is.........but the day is going to go fine,,,,morn to all..


  Good mornin for me its a late night,


----------



## ki0ho

I actualy went to bed early....woke up for some reason and thought i had beter check the old sugar and that brought me wide awake so Im up till I get sleepy or untill this evening   when ever..


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Guess when i was younger i used up all my sleep,now i'm a insomniac,that and my mind seems to run 100mph right when i lay down for bed



OH well, things can always be worse


----------



## muleman RIP

yes they can.


----------



## ki0ho

Dare I ask......how?


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

ki0ho said:


> Dare I ask......how?


Its just the way i was raised,plan for the worst mentality, i don't need much in life,i want yes, seems I'm getting to that age where i am more concerned about others than myself........you now what i mean?


----------



## Av8r3400

34° and snowing like crazy outside.

I'm sick as a dog with chest/head cold.  [grump = on]


----------



## snow dog

sunny sky, 22 , windy, a great day ahead


----------



## JackieBlue

Good morning Romper Room!


----------



## pirate_girl

Time for me to get ready for work.
Toodles!


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Just got back from the weekly grocery trip. I'll be glad when the wife can get back behind the wheel again.


----------



## pirate_girl

Dear Muleman,
I was blow drying my hair when you called.
I was NOT nekkid 
Yippee! No OT tonight, I just might make it home by 11pm!


----------



## JackieBlue

OhioTC18 said:


> Just got back from the weekly grocery trip. I'll be glad when the wife can get back behind the wheel again.



Don't you just love hearing that total at the end?


----------



## pirate_girl

bye bye!


----------



## snow dog

JackieBlue said:


> Don't you just love hearing that total at the end?


 

Scares the pee out of me


----------



## JackieBlue

snow dog said:


> Scares the pee out of me



Me too!  I hate going grocery shopping now.  I literally cringe when I hear the total.  It's as bad as filling up at the gas station.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

The non-food items really add up when you need them.


----------



## JackieBlue

OhioTC18 said:


> The non-food items really add up when you need them.



Oh yeah, forget about it if you need toiletries or cleaning products!


----------



## snow dog

JackieBlue said:


> Me too! I hate going grocery shopping now. I literally cringe when I hear the total. It's as bad as filling up at the gas station.


 

yeah,, But the gas tank is only so big, the carts in the grocery stores are getting bigger !


----------



## JackieBlue

snow dog said:


> yeah,, But the gas tank is only so big, the carts in the grocery stores are getting bigger !



Yes they are!!!


----------



## snow dog

JackieBlue said:


> Yes they are!!!


 

reps, oh yeah, well


----------



## Lia

JackieBlue said:


> Yes they are!!!


 
lol. Where in heck did you find that one?


----------



## JackieBlue

Lia said:


> lol. Where in heck did you find that one?



Why, it's parked in my driveway!


----------



## Lia

JackieBlue said:


> Why, it's parked in my driveway!


 



I've been looking for a similar picture for a couple of years now, one which for some unfathomable reason, I lost; probably deleted accidently. Its of a woman sitting in a shopping trolley, with a caption to the picture stating; "Outta my way, I'm going to Wal-Mart!'  or something very similar.

Had no luck so far...


----------



## JackieBlue

Lia said:


> I've been looking for a similar picture for a couple of years now, one which for some unfathomable reason, I lost; probably deleted accidently. Its of a woman sitting in a shopping trolley, with a caption to the picture stating; "Outta my way, I'm going to Wal-Mart!'  or something very similar.
> 
> Had no luck so far...



LOL that's funny!  I'll let you know if I happen across it. 

In the meantime, you can borrow mine.  But bring it back in good condition.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

The gas for that thing would cost as much as the groceries.


----------



## snow dog

spring is coming, Pavement is black once again


----------



## Lia

snow dog said:


> spring is coming, Pavement is black once again


 
Absolutely stunning picture...  

But, over here, we haven't had to have the heating on for ages, just once in a while, during the evenings, but not lately...


----------



## muleman RIP

Don't I wish we were beyond the heating season. 41 right now and more snow and rain in the evening and the next few days. Can't wait for May!


----------



## snow dog

spring is on the way


----------



## pirate_girl

snow dog said:


> spring is on the way


Big bad storms are on the way here. 

I am home from work.
Good day.
Got tomorrow and Chewsday off.. looking forward to it.


----------



## JackieBlue

Good morning FF!


----------



## snow dog

Just when I thought Spring was on the way, overnight temps fell to 10. BRRRR, highs today should be 35.

Morning  Forums


----------



## ki0ho

Good morn to all...thunder boomers last night through here moving east past us now enjoy .....april showers bring may flowers...and MUD...........


----------



## ben2go

We're expecting severe thunder storms with hail and high winds.Our winds are clocking close to 40mph right now and are supposed to get worse.I am unsure how much more wind my house can take.One wall is showing signs of bowing and cracking.


----------



## JackieBlue

ben2go said:


> We're expecting severe thunder storms with hail and high winds.Our winds are clocking close to 40mph right now and are supposed to get worse.I am unsure how much more wind my house can take.One wall is showing signs of bowing and cracking.



Wow again?!  Stay safe.


----------



## ben2go

JackieBlue said:


> Wow again?!  Stay safe.




We are getting  this year.


----------



## pirate_girl

It stormed all night here and is just now beginning to let up.


----------



## Danang Sailor

65+mph winds here last night.  This morning the west side of town was littered with shingles, a portable sign had its innards completely blown out and the thick steel frame twisted, and the high school on the west side had one of the big light poles blown down onto a now-collapsed fence surrounding the track.

Originally called straight-line winds, the Weather Service is now saying that some of the damage was due to "gust-nadoes".  I never heard the term before.


----------



## JackieBlue

Major storm brewing here!


----------



## ben2go

Our winds topped 70mph,recorded by a local private weather station.We had to leave home last night but when we returned, all seemed well.I found that the walls had flexed enough to knock things over that was leaning against them.Our laundry hamper was against the south eastern wall of our house and it was pushed 5 inches away from the wall because of wind bowing the wall.I will be so happy when we have enough money to buy a large parcel of land and build a new house.I absolutely despise living in a house trailer.


----------



## a5gunner

I am now here on the forum


----------



## snow dog

a5gunner said:


> I am now here on the forum


 
Where to you hale from?


----------



## JackieBlue

a5gunner said:


> I am now here on the forum



So where are you from?  How did you hear about FF?


----------



## JackieBlue

snow dog said:


> Where to you hale from?



Heehee.


----------



## snow dog

JackieBlue said:


> Heehaw.


 




fixed it for ya


----------



## ben2go

snow dog said:


> Where to you hale from?



As fruity as his avatar is, I say San Fransisco,CA.


----------



## JackieBlue

ben2go said:


> As fruity as his avatar is, I say San Fransisco,CA.



Hey now!  That's a sterotype just like guido's are for New Jersey.


----------



## snow dog

April 6 , 31 and snowing , wind 30-35mph. It's lovely


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

home thawing out some brats for dinner,looking for a good dark beer to down with them,windy as hell here,hope it calms down befor the weekend...


----------



## JackieBlue

Good morning everyone!


----------



## snow dog

28 degrees snowing 8" since last night, 2-4 today is forecasted. Where o where are my flowers


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

well im here still and wondering about the end of the world as predicted by whoever it was for 2012. all the shit that Japan has been through, school shooting in Brazil leaving 15 or more dead, more shit for Japan....

what the hell is next?

it is coming?


----------



## JackieBlue

Yes, in 2012.


----------



## snow dog

JackieBlue said:


> Yes, in 2012.


 




Like maybe November, 2012 ?


----------



## JackieBlue

12/12/12


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

i thought it was 3/21/12...


----------



## JackieBlue

Rusty Shackleford said:


> i thought it was 3/21/12...



Yeah, it's ending that day too.  And also on 12/21/12.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

where am i


----------



## JackieBlue

Rusty Shackleford said:


> where am i



At the end of the world.



Good morning my FF friends!  

And here is an adorably cutesie smilie for you to start your day.


----------



## Doc

I'm lost ....but:

Funny smilie Jackie!


----------



## ben2go

December 21,2012 is going to be the end as we know it.Probably not the end of the world.I really don't give into the hype,but we have had some serious earth changing weather and natural disasters lately.It kind makes ya wonder,don't it?

http://www.december212012.com/

http://www.december2012endofworld.com/


----------



## snow dog

Another snow day here in the Idaho mountains


----------



## ben2go

Looks like fun.I wanna ride.


----------



## snow dog

come out west, we can go anytime there's snow on the ground


----------



## JackieBlue

Doc said:


> I'm lost ....but:
> 
> Funny smilie Jackie!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

................


----------



## snow dog

Rusty Shackleford said:


> ................


 





Rusty has nothing to say !


----------



## pirate_girl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> ................



Yup!


----------



## JackieBlue




----------



## JackieBlue

Goodnight to my friends.  Sleep tight.


----------



## pirate_girl

Hello my friends, welcome to the graveyard shift. LOL


----------



## JackieBlue

Wakey, wakey!  Time to start the day.


----------



## snow dog

Drink


----------



## pirate_girl

Go to bed y'all.
Tomorrow comes too soon.
Thanks for the nice messages and stuff.
PG loves you bunches.
-- off to find my pillow and Gretchen (I think she's under the sofa and mad 'cause Mom was too busy on the computer)
Spoil and cuddle time!


----------



## JackieBlue

Someone needs to give it up and take a chill pill.  Life is too short for constant little jabs.  _Everyone_ gets nice little messages.  Move along now.  You'll feel much better.  You and I don't get along.  It's a common well known fact.  It's best that you don't try to poke with any little jabs that I and others are well aware of.  And I really think posting in this thread, especially with the above kind of messages will do no good and very unnecessary.  Just ignore me and I will ignore you.  Thanks.


----------



## Galvatron

JackieBlue said:


> Someone needs to give it up and take a chill pill.  Life is too short for constant little jabs.  _Everyone_ gets nice little messages.  Move along now.  You'll feel much better.  You and I don't get along.  It's a common well known fact.  It's best that you don't try to poke with any little jabs that I and others are well aware of.  And I really think posting in this thread, especially with the above kind of messages will do no good and very unnecessary.  Just ignore me and I will ignore you.  Thanks.



If this is another power struggle between women then i am disgusted.....JB if you are feeling attacked in some way then honest you have my support along with my respect.......you have input that is much needed and honest fun that is needed.....this shit as happened way to often now and needs to be stamped out before FF drops of the map.

FF team please step in and do not allow this to be a male forum with only a few female members....all should feel at home.....this as happened way to often and good members have been lost!!!!!.

No more from me on this matter.


----------



## JackieBlue

I don't want a power struggle.  I just don't want to sign in here every morning knowing there will be a new little jab.  She will deny it and some may not see it.  But trust me, they are there.


----------



## Trakternut




----------



## snow dog

Galvatron said:


> If this is another power struggle between women then i am disgusted.....JB if you are feeling attacked in some way then honest you have my support along with my respect.......you have input that is much needed and honest fun that is needed.....this shit as happened way to often now and needs to be stamped out before FF drops of the map.
> 
> FF team please step in and do not allow this to be a male forum with only a few female members....all should feel at home.....this as happened way to often and good members have been lost!!!!!.
> 
> No more from me on this matter.


 


well said Galvi, Everyone needs to feel at home here !


----------



## BigAl RIP

JackieBlue said:


> I don't want a power struggle. I just don't want to sign in here every morning knowing there will be a new little jab. She will deny it and some may not see it. But trust me, they are there.


 

 Jackie , there is an ignore buttom you can use if you do not care to read a certain persons post . I highly suggest that may be the best way to go for now . I have used it myself once . The best to both of you .

 As Galv said its good to get more of the ladies involved in joining and being part of the FF membership . They bring a fresh opinion to a bunch of old crusty grumpy men .


----------



## Trakternut

I totally agree with Galvi too. Jackie, you've been a great asset to this community since day one.  I think it's time that this Queen Bee attitude gets put to rest. There's enough room in this sandbox for all of us to play.


----------



## Big Dog

Frankly I don't get it or why JB decided to spew but this horse shit better end before it even gets started ........... I and the mods have had about enough.

Quit making issue out of undecipherable targets!


----------



## Trakternut

I stand by my post, Big Dog.


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Like sands in the hour glass so are the days of our lives,(start of music).....


----------



## JackieBlue

Big Dog said:


> Frankly I don't get it or why JB decided to spew but this horse shit better end before it even gets started ........... I and the mods have had about enough.
> 
> Quit making issue out of undecipherable targets!



Of course you wouldn't.  Whatever.

I've said what I had to say on the subject.  And yes, you're right.  It does need to end.


----------



## Big Dog

Trakternut said:


> I stand by my post, Big Dog.



Understood ........... ain't no surprise.


----------



## Trakternut

Big Dog said:


> Understood ........... ain't no surprise.



 ?????


----------



## snow dog

Fishing anyone ?


----------



## JackieBlue

Wow!  Beautiful pic!


----------



## snow dog

a little cat time


----------



## Galvatron

snow dog said:


> a little cat time



Lucky Dog......and not a single bit of yellow snow in sight.....great Pic


----------



## thcri RIP

Galvatron said:


> Lucky Dog......and not a single bit of yellow snow in sight.....great Pic




What are you fricken blind.  The Date, the Date, it is in yellow.


----------



## JackieBlue

thcri said:


> What are you fricken blind.  The Date, the Date, it is in yellow.



Wow!  The animal that did that has great aim!


----------



## Galvatron

thcri said:


> What are you fricken blind.  The Date, the Date, it is in yellow.



Fuck me hell yea he can piss straight


You got me their m8


----------



## thcri RIP

JackieBlue said:


> Wow!  The animal that did that has great aim!





Galvatron said:


> Fuck me hell yea he can piss straight
> 
> 
> You got me their m8




  When we were kids my brothers and cousins used to have pissing contests on the farm to see who could piss the furthest.    We couldn't spell back then so accuracy wasn't part of the plan.


----------



## Galvatron

thcri said:


> When we were kids my brothers and cousins used to have pissing contests on the farm to see who could piss the furthest.    We couldn't spell back then so accuracy wasn't part of the plan.



You won hands down m8....you piss on me in the UK on a regular basis.....no mean feat


----------



## snow dog

I'll try and add some class to this,, Glacier National Park


----------



## Trakternut

Galvatron said:


> You won hands down m8....you piss on me in the UK on a regular basis.....no mean feat



Man! That IS good aim!


----------



## JackieBlue

Galvatron said:


> You won hands down m8....you piss on me in the UK on a regular basis.....no mean feat



Well it's better to be pissed on than pissed off, right?!


----------



## snow dog

More Glacier


----------



## Galvatron

snow dog said:


> More Glacier



Awesome!!!!!....more more more!!!!!!


Thanks m8.


----------



## snow dog

as requested


----------



## JackieBlue

I see big ol' butts!


----------



## snow dog

more


----------



## loboloco

I bet you could pee a long way off that cliff.  And if you were hanging on it, a whole lot.


----------



## Trakternut

JackieBlue said:


> I see big ol' butts!



*AL!!!!!* quit standing with your back to the forum!


----------



## Doc

Beautiful pics SD.     Thanks!!!!!!


----------



## JackieBlue

Doc said:


> Beautiful pics SD.     Thanks!!!!!!



I agree!  They are postcard beautiful!


----------



## pirate_girl

Big Dog said:


> Frankly I don't get it or why JB decided to spew but this horse shit better end before it even gets started ........... I and the mods have had about enough.
> 
> Quit making issue out of undecipherable targets!




THANK YOU!

Before I signed off last night, I thanked Danang Sailor  and Muleman both basically in that thread (without mentioning their  names) for taking the _time_ to talk to me yesterday both in PM on here at first, then  via email during the course of my time spent online.

Those conversations were about life, and what we are doing.
DS/Popeye sent me very nice sentiments in regard to my sister being ill and how we've gotten closer as well.
Mule/Bill and I were talking weather, spring cleaning, his greenhouse etc..

How that is a jab is way beyond me. I could speak for other members who've stopped posting, but that's not my job.. and those who need to know the reasons, I suspect.. already do.

On the other hand..
It's 77 degrees here. Got up to 81 for a high.
What a gorgeous day it's been for doing things outside instead of sitting in the house all day.
The neighbours had a bbq and I was invited, Gretch enjoyed two walks.. one down by the creek and another at the park.


----------



## BigAl RIP

pirate_girl said:


> On the other hand..
> *It's 77 degrees here. Got up to 81 for a high.*
> What a gorgeous day it's been for doing things outside instead of sitting in the house all day.
> The neighbours had a bbq and I was invited, Gretch enjoyed two walks.. one down by the creek and another at the park.


 

I would kill for weather like that !!! I spent the day building cabinets and filling in tire tracks with the tractor . From the looks of it we are in for more snow/rain tonight .. 


 Waitress ???? Can I get a refill , but ,make it a double this time !


----------



## snow dog

Waitress,,? don't you mean Barmaid


----------



## pirate_girl

BigAl said:


> I would kill for weather like that !!! I spent the day building cabinets and filling in tire tracks with the tractor . From the looks of it we are in for more snow/rain tonight ..
> 
> 
> Waitress ???? Can I get a refill , but ,make it a double this time !



Well, it's going to cool back down into the 50s/30s after tomorrows storms.
I almost turned on the central air today! 

Iced tea ok? 
Would you like a slice o' lemon with that?


----------



## Trakternut

Al wouldn't care if it was a trained monkey what brung his drink.


----------



## JackieBlue

Trakternut said:


> Al wouldn't care if it was a trained monkey what brung his drink.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Trakternut said:


> Al wouldn't care if it was a trained monkey what brung his drink.


 
 If I could get a trained monkey to get it why in hell would I ever want a wom .............nevermind


----------



## Trakternut

BigAl said:


> If I could get a trained monkey to get it why in hell would I ever want a wom .............nevermind


Well, I suppose the monkey could be trained to spank yours for you!


----------



## JackieBlue

Trakternut said:


> Well, I suppose the monkey could be trained to spank yours for you!



Where has your mind been today?!!


----------



## Trakternut

JackieBlue said:


> Where has your mind been today?!!



Ummmmm......... I plead for a 5th!


----------



## BigAl RIP

Trakternut said:


> Well, I suppose the monkey could be trained to spank yours for you!


 
 isn't that how AIDS got started ?


----------



## snow dog

Trakternut said:


> Ummmmm......... I plead for a 5th!


 

or is it,, your on, your 5th


----------



## JackieBlue

BigAl said:


> isn't that how AIDS got started ?



I think it started with those big ol' butts in that earlier pic.


----------



## Trakternut

JackieBlue said:


> I think it started with those big ol' butts in that earlier pic.




Al's?


----------



## JackieBlue

Trakternut said:


> Al's?



Yeah, you did say that was Al's butt.  Was it Al?


----------



## Trakternut

Had to been his.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Trakternut said:


> Al's?


 You can wish in one hand to see my ass  and crap in the other to see which one gets done first !!!


----------



## Trakternut

BigAl said:


> You can wish in one hand to see my ass  and crap in the other to see which one gets done first !!!



Yup! It's his butt. In fact the reason I'm so sure is that you can't even see the boots for as large as it is!

Just funnin' ya Al!  Hope you get your barn done soon.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Trakternut said:


> Yup! It's his butt. In fact the reason I'm so sure is that you can't even see the boots for as large as it is!
> 
> Just funnin' ya Al!  *Hope you get your barn done soon*.


  Me too !


----------



## Trakternut

BigAl said:


> Me too !



So, are you gonna make the door bigger, or the windrower smaller?


----------



## JackieBlue

BigAl said:


> Me too !



And me too!  We wanna party!


----------



## BigAl RIP

Trakternut said:


> So, are you gonna make the door bigger, or the windrower smaller?


 I gonna make the door bigger . I figure it will take me a day or two . That is on top of tearing down a tack house and the nieghboring house that adjoins my place . I also have that place (14 acres )to turn back into pastures . A greenhouse to build . Fences to rebuild that the Elk and Moose torn up .* And about 50 other things* before I start the new project in town ... Life is never boring !


----------



## BigAl RIP

JackieBlue said:


> And me too! We wanna party!


 Yes ,It is going to be quite a hoe down party ! Hay bales to sit on .open bar , pig roast ,  Elk in the front pasture . Horseshoes . Big barn dance and fireworks too .


----------



## Trakternut

I'm sure if enough FF members showed up, the fireworks would take care of themselves!


----------



## JackieBlue

Trakternut said:


> I'm sure if enough FF members showed up, the fireworks would take care of themselves!





Well yeah, once I give you that big smack on the lips!


----------



## Trakternut

JackieBlue said:


> Well yeah, once I give you that big smack on the lips!




Kinda feelin' a glow right now, actually!


----------



## JackieBlue

Trakternut said:


> Kinda feelin' a glow right now, actually!


----------



## snow dog

JackieBlue said:


> Well yeah, once I give you that big smack on the lips!


 



Sweet


----------



## Trakternut

snow dog said:


> Sweet



 that was for *ME!!!*
Wanna big smack on the lips?   See the pix of Al's butt from earlier and kiss that!


----------



## JackieBlue

Trakternut said:


> that was for *ME!!!*
> Wanna big smack on the lips?   See the pix of Al's butt from earlier and kiss that!





I guess I can give SD one too.


----------



## snow dog

JackieBlue said:


> I guess I can give SD one too.


 




so, got Al's party on your calendar !


----------



## Trakternut

I would absolutely LOVE to go, if only I could.


----------



## snow dog

Trakternut said:


> I would absolutely LOVE to go, if only I could.


 


do I hear sickness comming on !


----------



## Trakternut

Not yet, but I bet there would be if I sampled Al's Dr. Rums.


----------



## JackieBlue

Save the date...July 4, 2011, BigAl's Party "A Night in the Barn".


----------



## snow dog

JackieBlue said:


> Save the date...July 4, 2011, BigAl's Party "A Night in the Barn".


 



A night in the hay


----------



## JackieBlue

snow dog said:


> A night in the hay


----------



## snow dog

JackieBlue said:


>


 


a belly full of Dr.Rums  woo hoo


----------



## JackieBlue

snow dog said:


> a belly full of Dr.Rums  woo hoo



Sounds like fun, doesn't it?!  My kinda party.


----------



## snow dog

yes it does. I'm sure you would be welcomed with open arms.


----------



## JackieBlue

snow dog said:


> yes it does. I'm sure you would be welcomed with open arms.


----------



## snow dog

JackieBlue said:


>


 


yup


----------



## JackieBlue

Good night FF.


----------



## ki0ho

JackieBlue said:


> Save the date...July 4, 2011, BigAl's Party "A Night in the Barn".




Hmmmm.....party night.......I seem to remember a new years eve party......Is AL as good at hosting as RUSTY is???????   If sooooooo....what do we do with the rest of the night????????......we had roughly 11 hours left after Rusty was finished   Some body drove the old rusty nail in early!!!!!!!.....He was lucky though....Lith carryed the ball for him to the goal line!!!!!


----------



## JackieBlue

ki0ho said:


> Hmmmm.....party night.......I seem to remember a new years eve party......Is AL as good at hosting as RUSTY is???????   If sooooooo....what do we do with the rest of the night????????......we had roughly 11 hours left after Rusty was finished   Some body drove the old rusty nail in early!!!!!!!.....He was lucky though....Lith carryed the ball for him to the goal line!!!!!



Well Al is giving us all rum and access to the barn, so it should be rocking!


----------



## snow dog

JackieBlue said:


> Well Al is giving us all rum and access to the barn, so it should be rocking!


 


Tumbing in the hay


----------



## JackieBlue

*It's 84 degrees here!*


----------



## snow dog

It's 42 here, and windy


----------



## BigAl RIP

35 and snowing to beat the band !


----------



## snow dog

34 and snowing hard


----------



## JackieBlue

BigAl said:


> 35 and snowing to beat the band !





snow dog said:


> 34 and snowing hard



Almost 8:30pm and still 80 degrees.


----------



## BigAl RIP

JackieBlue said:


> Almost 8:30pm and still 80 degrees.


 I hope you get a rash ! And I hope you have to run The Air conditioner all nite !!!


----------



## JackieBlue

BigAl said:


> I hope you get a rash ! And I hope you have to run The Air conditioner all nite !!!



Gee thanks!


----------



## snow dog

JackieBlue said:


> Gee thanks!


 




you shouldn't have


----------



## Trakternut

snow dog said:


> you shouldn't have



They did!


----------



## snow dog

Trakternut said:


> They did!


 


Amen Bro


----------



## Trakternut

Ooof!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Yeah really. Where have people gone? Oh, and where has the forum gone?


----------



## snow dog

here I am buddy


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> Oh, and where has the forum gone?



you just posted on it .....donut


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Galvatron said:


> you just posted on it .....donut


 
Just doesn't seem the same as it was a week ago.  I've noticed alot of pissy-pants bullshit lately.


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> Just doesn't seem the same as it was a week ago.



Rep's are gone but apart from that i see the same Forum i joined.....you think to much.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Maybe I should keep my mouth shut. Just recent..... bannings have me concerned along with certain members who haven't been, and should have.


but maybe I should keep quiet.


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> Maybe I should keep my mouth shut. Just recent..... bannings have me concerned along with certain members who haven't been, and should have.
> 
> 
> but maybe I should keep quiet.



If people act in a way it is giving the team and other members a headache then thats the team's choice to react no matter who it is.....all i know is things will be sorted in one way or another and in a few weeks all this shit that is revving people up no matter what it is will be forgotten.

FF is fun when everyone just takes a chill pill and respects the fact we are many and all very different.

Making a scene of things will only drag matters on......now have fun like the good old Rusty i have grown to know and Love.


----------



## snow dog

The FF FBI is everywhere


----------



## Galvatron

snow dog said:


> The FF FBI is everywhere



FBI???? Furry Belly Inspectors???


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Galvatron said:


> If people act in a way it is giving the team and other members a headache then thats the team's choice to react no matter who it is.....all i know is things will be sorted in one way or another and in a few weeks all this shit that is revving people up no matter what it is will be forgotten.
> 
> FF is fun when everyone just takes a chill pill and respects the fact we are many and all very different.
> 
> Making a scene of things will only drag matters on......now have fun like the good old Rusty i have grown to know and Love.



Every once in a while you say some really smart things there Galvi!


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Galvatron said:


> FBI???? Furry Belly Inspectors???




That's better than being a Fuzzy Ball Inspector!  I tried to get you assigned that position but the mods felt you would spend too much time working.


----------



## Galvatron

PBinWA said:


> That's better than being a Fuzzy Ball Inspector!  I tried to get you assigned that position but the mods felt you would spend too much time working.



I have always taken my work serious....it is all in the detail


----------



## snow dog

Bad night last night.


Is this the way we are all headed. Taunting is allowed and if you respond, which is a normal human reaction, you get a break.  Wow.  Maybe there is too much control.  

Perhaps a little bumping could occur, but long drawnout fights would be delt with ?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

snow dog said:


> Bad night last night.
> 
> 
> Is this the way we are all headed. Taunting is allowed and if you respond, which is a normal human reaction, you get a break. Wow. Maybe there is too much control.
> 
> Perhaps a little bumping could occur, but long drawnout fights would be delt with ?


 
Glad I missed out on it. Seems alot of people are playing the pee-pants card if things aren't going their way. Sorry but I do not deal with adults acting like children. I mean, seriously. It's the farking INTERNET!


----------



## SShepherd

Rusty Shackleford said:


> Maybe I should keep my mouth shut. Just recent..... bannings have me concerned along with* certain members who haven't been,* and should have.
> 
> 
> but maybe I should keep quiet.


 
like who?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Several. JEV for one


----------



## SShepherd

Rusty Shackleford said:


> Several. JEV for one


 
ooohhh, that blasted breadmaker

....constantly posting his stickybuns on screen for all to see


----------



## snow dog

today


----------



## SShepherd

yuck!


----------



## snow dog

Friends


----------



## snow dog

Spring in Yellowstone National Park


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Very cool SD,looks tasty


----------



## ben2go

AAUTOFAB1 said:


> Very cool SD,looks tasty



Tasty?You eat buffacow turds?Did I miss something?


----------



## JackieBlue

How the heck is everybody?!!  Me as usual have been busy with my kids.  Baseball/softball games.  It's fun though.

Weather is nice today but very windy and brisk.


----------



## Trakternut

I WANT SPRING!

That said, 11" of snow on the 15th of April ain't good.


----------



## snow dog

my dog in the snow


----------



## JackieBlue

Trakternut said:


> I WANT SPRING!
> 
> That said, 11" of snow on the 15th of April ain't good.



Wow!  You got that much?!!


----------



## Trakternut

Yah! It sucked!  Fargo only got 3", but, the further east I went, yesterday morning, the worse the roads got. Was down to 55 MPH the last 25 miles in.  When I came home, though, they'd dried off and I sailed right along!


----------



## JackieBlue

Trakternut said:


> Yah! It sucked!  Fargo only got 3", but, the further east I went, yesterday morning, the worse the roads got. Was down to 55 MPH the last 25 miles in.  When I came home, though, they'd dried off and I sailed right along!



How was the party last night?


----------



## Trakternut

Not bad. Came out and the damned battery on the Blazer had taken a crap! Good thing Walmart is close by.
  Changed 'er out and went home to bed.


----------



## snow dog

Trakternut said:


> Not bad. Came out and the damned battery on the Blazer had taken a crap! Good thing Walmart is close by.
> Changed 'er out and went home to bed.


----------



## Trakternut

snow dog said:


>



Of what?


----------



## REDDOGTWO

You had better get the shovel ready again, the flakes are getting larger by the minute.


----------



## Trakternut

Interstate's closed by Steel. The weather won't make it over here now!


----------



## JackieBlue

Trakternut said:


> Of what?



I think of you changing the battery.


----------



## Lia

JackieBlue said:


> How the heck is everybody?!! Me as usual have been busy with my kids. Baseball/softball games. It's fun though.
> 
> Weather is nice today but very windy and brisk.


 
Not a breath of wind; its been baking hot here in the south west today; been rushed off my feet, but did manage to get home in time to watch the f1 race; er... Galvi, dare I say it?  He's right up there on that podium again!!!


----------



## Galvatron

Here is a picture for you.....posted before way back....Rolo has class and she looks good in pink


----------



## Galvatron

Lia said:


> Not a breath of wind; its been baking hot here in the south west today; been rushed off my feet, but did manage to get home in time to watch the f1 race; er... Galvi, dare I say it?  He's right up there on that podium again!!!



Hamilton was a class act and the race was good without a doubt.....did you get up early or do the same as me and watch the afternoon re-run????


----------



## JackieBlue

Galvatron said:


> Here is a picture for you.....posted before way back....Rolo has class and she looks good in pink



So cute!  

Having problems with my poor puppy right now.  She's a diabetic and gets insulin shots twice a day since she was 2.  She's now 8 and last week her kidneys started to fail.  She spent almost a week at the vet but she's home now and doing better.  She's on IV fluids, meds, increased dose of insulin and special food.  She is doing better and the vet is happy with her progress.  She goes back again next week for another check of her creatine level.  She really is such a good dog.  Everyone at the vet office loves her.


----------



## Galvatron

JackieBlue said:


> So cute!
> 
> Having problems with my poor puppy right now.  She's a diabetic and gets insulin shots twice a day since she was 2.  She's now 8 and last week her kidneys started to fail.  She spent almost a week at the vet but she's home now and doing better.  She's on IV fluids, meds, increased dose of insulin and special food.  She is doing better and the vet is happy with her progress.  She goes back again next week for another check of her creatine level.  She really is such a good dog.  Everyone at the vet office loves her.



Nothing worse than seeing a good friend suffer.......knowing she has you tells me she is in good hands.

Woof Woof to Pup from Galvi.


----------



## snow dog

Trakternut said:


> Of what?


 

the wild ass party,,,, oh yeah dead people tell no tales


----------



## JackieBlue

Galvatron said:


> Nothing worse than seeing a good friend suffer.......knowing she has you tells me she is in good hands.
> 
> Woof Woof to Pup from Galvi.



That's sweet.  Thanks.  I'll keep you posted.


----------



## JackieBlue

Going to bed my darlings.  Good night, sleep tight.


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Home from work and my back is killing me!off to the shower, some pain meds, and a long nap,see ya.


----------



## Trakternut

Just got home a bit ago, myself.  Gotta find something for supper.


----------



## snow dog

AAUTOFAB1 said:


> Home from work and my back is killing me!off to the shower, some pain meds, and a long nap,see ya.


 



bye, wash the pain meds down with some JD


----------



## JackieBlue

AAUTOFAB1 said:


> Home from work and my back is killing me!off to the shower, some pain meds, and a long nap,see ya.



Feel better.


----------



## snow dog

JackieBlue said:


> Feel better.


 


Yeah I do thanks


----------



## JackieBlue

snow dog said:


> Yeah I do thanks



That's good.  I have just a wee bit of a headache.


----------



## snow dog

JackieBlue said:


> That's good. I have just a wee bit of a headache.


 


feel better,


----------



## JackieBlue

snow dog said:


> feel better,




LOL thanks!


----------



## snow dog

G Night All


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

snow dog said:


> G Night All


Later on SD


----------



## JackieBlue

snow dog said:


> G Night All



Going too SD.  Goodnight darlings!


----------



## Lia

Galvatron said:


> Hamilton was a class act and the race was good without a doubt.....did you get up early or do the same as me and watch the afternoon re-run????


 
I second Jackie, a real cute Dog...  

I did get up early, but had to go out for supplies of Art and decorating materials, and I also had a luncheon date, so I had to watch the 3pm programme, got back wioth moments to spare, in time tho.... It was a good race. And I was rocking around the lounge in absolute delight when he won.


----------



## JackieBlue

Good morning my friends.  Overcast and chilly day here today, but sometimes I like days like today.  Hope you all have a great day!


----------



## snow dog

JackieBlue said:


> Good morning my friends. Overcast and chilly day here today, but sometimes I like days like today. Hope you all have a great day!


 


chilly and sunny here, 20 now, going to 33. But the Sun looks great !

Have a great Day


----------



## rback33

Kinda the same here... calliing for rain today that we REALLY need


----------



## JackieBlue

Good morning FF.  Supposed to go to 70 today but right now it's only 48 and overcast.  Have a nice day everyone.


----------



## snow dog

JackieBlue said:


> Good morning FF. Supposed to go to 70 today but right now it's only 48 and overcast. Have a nice day everyone.


 

Wow 70. 

Here it's 8 right now and headed for 35 under sunny skys.  The sand hill cranes have returned , they are walking around on the snow looking for a nest spot. It maybe a month or more before the real ground appears


----------



## Lia

JackieBlue said:


> Good morning FF. Supposed to go to 70 today but right now it's only 48 and overcast. Have a nice day everyone.


 
Hello Jackie. Its not as sunny as it was yesterday, over here... 68f. I've been working inside today, so I haven't seen too much of the weather. It's 14:30pm, and I'm thinking about having a light lunch... cuppa-soup maybe.

Hope you have a good day too.


----------



## Galvatron

Lia said:


> Hello Jackie. Its not as sunny as it was yesterday, over here... 68f. I've been working inside today, so I haven't seen too much of the weather. It's 14:30pm, and I'm thinking about having a light lunch... cuppa-soup maybe.
> 
> Hope you have a good day too.



Let me pop by and do you a nice light prawn salad topped with crispy bacon and beetroot.

70 here with belting sunshine....not a cloud in sight.


----------



## Lia

Galvatron said:


> Let me pop by and do you a nice light prawn salad topped with crispy bacon and beetroot.


 
7pm's good for me Galvi.  I generally eat at 8, but I can make an exception.  lol. That sounds delicious!


----------



## JackieBlue

Good night!


----------



## snow dog

Good night Jb


----------



## JackieBlue

Good morning everyone!


----------



## snow dog

2" new snow last night, is this spring ?


----------



## CityGirl

Sitting on the front porch, enjoying a cup of coffee, the cool breeze, the contrast of green against the clear blue sky.  What a wonderful world

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m5TwT69i1lU"]YouTube        - Louis Armstrong  What A Wonderful World[/ame]


----------



## Galvatron

Sitting here waiting for the paint to dry......it's warm so it should not take long and then BANG!! on with coat number 2.

Nice tune CG.


----------



## snow dog

Galvatron said:


> Sitting here waiting for the paint to dry......it's warm so it should not take long and then BANG!! on with coat number 2.
> 
> Nice tune CG.


 

I am kinda doing the same thing,,, waiting for snow to melt. it is awful slow this year.

nice tune CG


----------



## ben2go

Just been a soggy day here.At least the tornados are gone.


----------



## JackieBlue

ben2go said:


> Just been a soggy day here.At least the tornados are gone.



Hi ben!


----------



## ben2go

JackieBlue said:


> Hi ben!




Hello dear. 

It's late so I am off to the showers and bed.Good night to all.


----------



## JackieBlue

ben2go said:


> Hello dear.
> 
> It's late so I am off to the showers and bed.Good night to all.



Good night ben...sleep tight.


----------



## snow dog

Morning FF


It's a little cool here    8f



But sunny


----------



## JackieBlue

snow dog said:


> Morning FF
> 
> 
> It's a little cool here    8f
> 
> 
> 
> But sunny



8?!!!  We're at 49 but raining like hell.



Good morning FF!


----------



## Trakternut

40 and overcast with sunshine at times.  Weekend looks pretty good.


----------



## ben2go

JackieBlue said:


> Good night ben...sleep tight.



I slept so tight last night,I couldn't hardly walk when I rolled out of my bunk this morning.


----------



## JackieBlue

ben2go said:


> I slept so tight last night,I couldn't hardly walk when I rolled out of my bunk this morning.



I'll just say "sleep well" tonight.


----------



## Trakternut

JackieBlue said:


> I'll just say "sleep well" tonight.



I'm sure he's grateful!


----------



## JackieBlue

Trakternut said:


> I'm sure he's grateful!



I bet he is!


Yankees are kicking ass!  A-Rod just hit a grand slam!!!


----------



## Trakternut

JackieBlue said:


> I bet he is!
> 
> 
> Yankees are kicking ass!  A-Rod just hit a grand slam!!!




Into whose dugout though?


----------



## JackieBlue

Trakternut said:


> Into whose dugout though?



He's my boy!  I love him!


----------



## Trakternut

He's good. I had to raz you a little.


----------



## ben2go

JackieBlue said:


> I'll just say "sleep well" tonight.





Trakternut said:


> I'm sure he's grateful!





JackieBlue said:


> I bet he is!
> 
> 
> Yankees are kicking ass!  A-Rod just hit a grand slam!!!



 I am grateful and I will try to sleep well.After all the work I have done to day I should sleep well tonight. Good night to all.


----------



## snow dog




----------



## thcri RIP

I can't stay awake no longer.  Good night all.


----------



## Trakternut

G'nite Murph! Sleep well.


----------



## JackieBlue

ben2go said:


> I am grateful and I will try to sleep well.After all the work I have done to day I should sleep well tonight. Good night to all.



Good night, sleep ti...um, well.



thcri said:


> I can't stay awake no longer.  Good night all.



I missed Murph?!!  Good night!


----------



## pirate_girl

Where?
On about 3 different forums right now.
Might crash soon. LOL


----------



## pirate_girl

Going to slumber.
Have to be up for Easter Sunday mass, then going to gather with kin for food and love.
Ciao, good night.. see ya..


----------



## JackieBlue

Good morning FF!  Happy Easter!  Don't eat too many chocolate bunnies today.


----------



## thcri RIP

JackieBlue said:


> Good morning FF!  Happy Easter!  Don't eat too many chocolate bunnies today.



I am trying to stay away from the cinamon rolls as it is.  They look better than JEV's.  I will do fine though staying away from the bunnies I hope.  I rode my bike 50 miles yesterday I would have thought I would have lost some weight but I actually gained 4 pounds.  Knowing I gained I probably will eat good today.


----------



## JackieBlue

thcri said:


> I am trying to stay away from the cinamon rolls as it is.  They look better than JEV's.  I will do fine though staying away from the bunnies I hope.  I rode my bike 50 miles yesterday I would have thought I would have lost some weight but I actually gained 4 pounds.  Knowing I gained I probably will eat good today.




Hey Murph!  I don't get why that happens.  I notice too sometimes if I have a good week exercising I gain a pound or two.  And then on a not so great week I'll lose.  I can understand staying the same, but a gain?  Pisses me off! LOL

Exercise has always been a part of my daily life.  It just makes me feel better and I enjoy it.


----------



## snow dog

Happy Easter Everybody 


It's  a little cold here in the mountains, 10f. But the sky is clear and the sun is up, shining bright, where are my sunglasses.


----------



## JackieBlue

10?!!  It's 68 and sunny here right now.


----------



## Trakternut

JackieBlue said:


> 10?!!  It's 68 and sunny here right now.



It seems to be pretty sunny wherever you are, Jackie!  

Happy Easter, everybody!


----------



## JackieBlue

Trakternut said:


> It seems to be pretty sunny wherever you are, Jackie!
> 
> Happy Easter, everybody!


----------



## Galvatron

Jeez these aster Bunnies are getting better year by year


----------



## snow dog

Happy Easter


----------



## Trakternut

I'm not there now, but, a week ago, yesterday, I drove down to Fargo, ND for the Minnesota Steam Engineers Association's Spring Steamup.  The gent who owns the welding and machine shop where the event takes place, plays host every spring.  The 75 Case pictured just got a brand new boiler and was brought out to stretch her legs on the Prony Brake, which is a device to measure horsepower output.  

Some miniatures made an almost 200-mile ride to come play with the big boys.
Food, fellowship, steam, and sloppy conditions made it a wonderful day for everybody.


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

I had seen a few of the old steam engines ruining when i was little,they made a big impression on me as i still remember the sound they make,very cool pics, thanks


----------



## snow dog

wild goats


----------



## snow dog

Mountain Sheep


----------



## Galvatron

Sitting here scratching my left testicle....had a falling out with the other one


----------



## snow dog

Galvatron said:


> Sitting here scratching my left testicle....had a falling out with the other one


 

thanks for sharing


----------



## Galvatron

snow dog said:


> thanks for sharing



I love to share......like the time i come home drunk back in the mid 90's and mistook the wardrobe for the toilet....well i shared that pee half on the floor and half in my wife's shoes


----------



## snow dog

Galvatron said:


> I love to share......like the time i come home drunk back in the mid 90's and mistook the wardrobe for the toilet....well i shared that pee half on the floor and half in my wife's shoes


 
or the time you mistook your house for the one next door, only problem the little old lady didn't notice


----------



## Galvatron

snow dog said:


> or the time you mistook your house for the one next door, only problem the little old lady didn't notice



Made her smile


----------



## snow dog

Galvatron said:


> Made her smile


 

thought she was blind


----------



## Galvatron

snow dog said:


> thought she was blind



She said she had a bad heart....i told her to lay on her side i may miss it


----------



## snow dog

Galvatron said:


> She said she had a bad heart....i told her to lay on her side i may miss it


 


What happen to the cat


----------



## Galvatron

snow dog said:


> What happen to the cat



Had to just put it out....i can only deal with one pussy per night in my old age

Now stop trying to get me in trouble.


----------



## snow dog

Galvatron said:


> Had to just put it out....i can only deal with one pussy per night in my old age
> 
> Now stop trying to get me in trouble.


 

then go play with Rusty


----------



## Galvatron

snow dog said:


> then go play with Rusty



I play with the big boys now

Poor kid i hope he and Lith are ok


----------



## snow dog

Galvatron said:


> I play with the big boys now
> 
> Poor kid i hope he and Lith are ok


 


we all hope that


----------



## Galvatron

snow dog said:


> we all hope that



So SD (sounds like a sexual disease) what has this Easter sunday had you doing????


----------



## JackieBlue

Good evening boys.


----------



## mak2

Hi Jackie.


----------



## JackieBlue

mak2 said:


> Hi Jackie.



Hey Mark!  Just got home from my sister's.  I'm stuffed.  As usual she had a great meal and it was a blast getting together with my family.  Oh and the Yankees won again.


----------



## mak2

Yankees?  Oh yea, I heard of them....somewhere.  My monther in law made chicken and dumplins.  I am stuffed.  Probably doze off before long, it is chilly and raining here.  Sleeping weather.


----------



## JackieBlue

mak2 said:


> Yankees?  Oh yea, I heard of them....somewhere.  My monther in law made chicken and dumplins.  I am stuffed.  Probably doze off before long, it is chilly and raining here.  Sleeping weather.



We had ham.  Raining here too but warm and humid.


----------



## snow dog

JackieBlue said:


> Good evening boys.


 


Good Evening Miss JackieBlue


----------



## thcri RIP

The weather is nice here.  Was going to ride but the health nut of the family wouldn't let me.  She said after yesterdays ride I need to recover.  But the weather is great and I am stuffed.  Good meals all day long.  Course I am the cook so they were good.


----------



## JackieBlue

snow dog said:


> Good Evening Miss JackieBlue



Hello snowdog.  How are ya?


----------



## snow dog

JackieBlue said:


> Hello snowdog.  How are ya?


 

I am good, maybe a little sunburned. Ham, very nice.


----------



## Galvatron

thcri said:


> The weather is nice here.  Was going to ride but the health nut of the family wouldn't let me.  She said after yesterdays ride I need to recover.  But the weather is great and I am stuffed.  Good meals all day long.  Course I am the cook so they were good.



Did you cook beans again.....i smell beans

And yes listen to the good advice....recover and play again another day.


----------



## JackieBlue

Hey Murph!




SD it was really good and I ate way too much.  Extra mile on my treadmill tomorrow lol.  Why are you sunburned?


----------



## thcri RIP

Hey Jackie.  How you doing?


----------



## Galvatron

JackieBlue said:


> Hey Murph!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SD it was really good and I ate way too much.  Extra mile on my treadmill tomorrow lol.  Why are you sunburned?



Greedy girl.....10 lashes for you 


Did you bring me home some goodies???


----------



## JackieBlue

Galvatron said:


> Greedy girl.....10 lashes for you
> 
> 
> Did you bring me home some goodies???



Noo!  She wanted me to bring home some cake and cookies and I told her NO WAY!


----------



## snow dog

JackieBlue said:


> Hey Murph!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SD it was really good and I ate way too much. Extra mile on my treadmill tomorrow lol. Why are you sunburned?


 

It was very sunny here and went and took some animal pictures. Spent a couple of hours outside, with no sunscreen. Animals are above


----------



## Galvatron

JackieBlue said:


> Noo!  She wanted me to bring home some cake and cookies and I told her NO WAY!



When Al finds out you turned down cake and cookies your gonna be in the shit house


----------



## JackieBlue

Galvatron said:


> When Al finds out you turned down cake and cookies your gonna be in the shit house



He'll understand when I tell him it's for the best for the pole dancing.


----------



## JackieBlue

snow dog said:


> It was very sunny here and went and took some animal pictures. Spent a couple of hours outside, with no sunscreen. Animals are above



I saw them.  Very cool!


----------



## Galvatron

JackieBlue said:


> He'll understand when I tell him it's for the best for the pole dancing.



The pole dancer needs a strict diet....Al needs sugar stat......o is he gonna spank your candy ass


----------



## snow dog

Galvatron said:


> The pole dancer needs a strict diet....Al needs sugar stat......o is he gonna spank your candy ass


 

the only pole Al knows about is his pole barn


----------



## JackieBlue

Galvatron said:


> The pole dancer needs a strict diet....Al needs sugar stat......o is he gonna spank your candy ass


----------



## snow dog

JackieBlue said:


>


----------



## snow dog

Galvatron said:


> The pole dancer needs a strict diet....Al needs sugar stat......o is he gonna spank your candy ass


 



Boy are we having fun now


----------



## JackieBlue

I think this conversation belongs in the Pleasure Bar.  Galvi, where are those nuts?


----------



## snow dog

JackieBlue said:


> I think this conversation belongs in the Pleasure Bar. Galvi, where are those nuts?


 

next door


----------



## Trakternut

JackieBlue said:


> Good evening boys.




Hiya, Toots!   How the heck are ya?


----------



## JackieBlue

Trakternut said:


> Hiya, Toots!   How the heck are ya?



I'm good Monte.  Been missing you though.  How was your day?


----------



## Trakternut

JackieBlue said:


> I'm good Monte.  Been missing you though.  How was your day?




Missed you too, Girl! My day was quiet.  Enjoyed it though.


----------



## JackieBlue

Trakternut said:


> Missed you too, Girl! My day was quiet.  Enjoyed it though.



Sometimes quiet is good and much needed.


----------



## Trakternut

Today it was. You know why, I think.  I'm good now.


----------



## JackieBlue

Trakternut said:


> Today it was. You know why, I think.  I'm good now.


----------



## JackieBlue

Good morning everyone...


----------



## snow dog

JackieBlue said:


> Good morning everyone...


 




Morning JB


----------



## Trakternut

Good morning! I am in Bismarck, ND for three days of training. Catch up with you when I can.


----------



## mak2

What do they teach you in Bismark?


----------



## snow dog

spring snow


----------



## snow dog

Trakternut said:


> Good morning! I am in Bismarck, ND for three days of training. Catch up with you when I can.


 


Can you blow the whistle ? on the Train ?


----------



## pirate_girl

Listening to it rain, as it has been for hours.. blehh..


----------



## loboloco

Sunny and Hot.  Had to come in and take a break.  Waiting now for it to cool off just a little.


----------



## JackieBlue

Trakternut said:


> Good morning! I am in Bismarck, ND for three days of training. Catch up with you when I can.



Be good Monte and check in when you can.



snow dog said:


> spring snow



Nice pic SD!


----------



## snow dog

Hey JB,

Are you in the sunshine today?

How about them Yankees, they did good yesterday and won in 11th


----------



## JackieBlue

snow dog said:


> Hey JB,
> 
> Are you in the sunshine today?
> 
> How about them Yankees, they did good yesterday and won in 11th



A little overcast today but I was outside earlier.  70 degrees out though.  The last two Yankee games were great!  Then again they all are.


----------



## snow dog

JackieBlue said:


> A little overcast today but I was outside earlier. 70 degrees out though. The last two Yankee games were great! Then again they all are.


 

Wow, warm, you are so lucky !


----------



## JackieBlue

snow dog said:


> Wow, warm, you are so lucky !



It was 85 here yesterday!


----------



## snow dog

JackieBlue said:


> It was 85 here yesterday!


 


shorts , and pool time


----------



## JackieBlue

snow dog said:


> shorts , and pool time



Shorts yes.  Cover is still on the pool.  Unless of course you wanna fly over and be my pool boy.


----------



## snow dog

JackieBlue said:


> Shorts yes. Cover is still on the pool. Unless of course you wanna fly over and be my pool boy.


 


go ahead tease me some more


----------



## pirate_girl

Going to start dinner.
Later!


----------



## JackieBlue

snow dog said:


> go ahead tease me some more



I'll behave.


----------



## snow dog

JackieBlue said:


> I'll behave.


 



how well does" pool boy" pay


----------



## JackieBlue

snow dog said:


> how well does" pool boy" pay



The pay is ok, but it's the benefits where you make out.


----------



## snow dog

JackieBlue said:


> The pay is ok, but it's the benefits where you make out.


 


is your schedule wide open


----------



## JackieBlue

snow dog said:


> is your schedule wide open



Yeah, my schedule...wide open.


----------



## snow dog

JackieBlue said:


> Yeah, my schedule...wide open.


 



Want me to bring my long pool stick


----------



## JackieBlue

snow dog said:


> Want me to bring my long pool stick





Pleasure Palace!!!  LOL!!!


----------



## snow dog

JackieBlue said:


> Pleasure Palace!!! LOL!!!


 



and a clean pool   Whoo Hoo


----------



## Trakternut

JackieBlue said:


> The pay is ok, but it's the benefits where you make out.



Emphasis on "Make out"


----------



## Galvatron

Trakternut said:


> Emphasis on "Make out"


----------



## ben2go

WTF?


----------



## JackieBlue

Galvatron said:


>


----------



## snow dog

JackieBlue said:


> Yeah, my schedule...wide open.


 

I can be in Newark midnight Saturday, can you pick me up ?


----------



## JackieBlue

snow dog said:


> I can be in Newark midnight Saturday, can you pick me up ?



You got it babe!


----------



## snow dog

JackieBlue said:


> You got it babe!


 



see you then !


----------



## snow dog




----------



## JackieBlue

snow dog said:


>



Hey, my pool!


----------



## snow dog

JackieBlue said:


> Hey, my pool!


 


I hope you don't mind i posted the picture !


----------



## JackieBlue

snow dog said:


> I hope you don't mind i posted the picture !



Nope...not at all.


----------



## JackieBlue

Good morning...


----------



## snow dog

JackieBlue said:


> Good morning...


 




Morning,  Another 6" of snow


----------



## mak2

Work.  Another wonderful day.  Nice Pool.  I took the diving board off mine.  Too many parties, thought someone might do something very dumb.  You know, like me.


----------



## JackieBlue

mak2 said:


> Work.  Another wonderful day.  Nice Pool.  I took the diving board off mine.  Too many parties, thought someone might do something very dumb.  You know, like me.



Yeah, alcohol, diving boards, cement can be dangerous.


Going up to 80 degrees here again today.


----------



## mak2

It's gonna be 70 here today, but rain and thunderstorms.  Beats snow.


----------



## JackieBlue

I'd rather have 70's.  It's a little too soon to have 80's temps.


----------



## CityGirl

Woo hoo!!!!  We have rain!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  We've been in the worst drought since the dust bowl.  Good  morning all!


----------



## JackieBlue

CityGirl said:


> Woo hoo!!!!  We have rain!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  We've been in the worst drought since the dust bowl.  Good  morning all!



Hey CG!  How's it going?  We've been having quite a bit of rain.  Sunny today though.


----------



## snow dog

8" new snow today


----------



## JackieBlue

Almost 10pm and it's still 73 degrees here.  Went up to 85 again today.


----------



## snow dog

My pellet stove just came on


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Forkin wind today sucks.dirt and tumbleweeds everywhere


----------



## JackieBlue

Good morning everyone!

  Another nice day here.  Going up to high 70's and sunny.  There is rain in the forecast though.  Have a great day!


----------



## Cowboy

JackieBlue said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> Another nice day here. Going up to high 70's and sunny. There is rain in the forecast though. Have a great day!


 Good Mornin Jackie , quit bein so damn cheerfull somebody pissed in my post toastys this mornin .


----------



## snow dog

It's Morning , 10f  Overcast. They say it's going to reach 40 but we'll see!


----------



## JackieBlue

Cowboy said:


> Good Mornin Jackie , quit bein so damn cheerfull somebody pissed in my post toastys this mornin .



There's my favorite cowboy!  Ooops sorry...too cheerful?  Maybe you should change your cereal brand.  How about a bowl of Special K with fresh blueberries?  That's what I had.  No piss involved. LOL!!!


----------



## Cowboy

JackieBlue said:


> There's my favorite cowboy! Ooops sorry...too cheerful? Maybe you should change your cereal brand. How about a bowl of Special K with fresh blueberries? That's what I had. No piss involved. LOL!!!


   Sounds good thanks .


----------



## snow dog

Sand Hill Cranes


----------



## Trakternut

Are them crane laying *Green boogers*???


----------



## ben2go

We got absolutely hammered by wind and T storms, yesterday and last night.At one point, we left home because we thought our house was going to blown down.I hate wind with a murderous passion.


----------



## pirate_girl

ben2go said:


> We got absolutely hammered by wind and T storms, yesterday and last night.At one point, we left home because we thought our house was going to blown down.I hate wind with a murderous passion.


Same here.


----------



## JackieBlue

ben2go said:


> We got absolutely hammered by wind and T storms, yesterday and last night.At one point, we left home because we thought our house was going to blown down.I hate wind with a murderous passion.



Just glad you're safe Ben.  We got some storms here today as well.  NW Jersey got it a little worse than my area.  But still, nothing like what you guys and others got.


----------



## snow dog

I had a 54 mph gust this afternoon, all afternoon it blew at 40-48 mph


----------



## JackieBlue

snow dog said:


> I had a 54 mph gust this afternoon, all afternoon it blew at 40-48 mph



Everyone seems to be having strange weather.


----------



## snow dog

JackieBlue said:


> Everyone seems to be having strange weather.


 


How was the weather in Jersey Today ?


----------



## JackieBlue

snow dog said:


> How was the weather in Jersey Today ?



You know how the weather was in Jersey today.


----------



## snow dog

JackieBlue said:


> You know how the weather was in Jersey today.


 
Oh Yeah what was I thinking


----------



## JackieBlue

Yanks won!  What a game too!


----------



## snow dog

JackieBlue said:


> Yanks won! What a game too!


----------



## Trakternut

snow dog said:


> I had a 54 mph gust this afternoon, all afternoon it blew at 40-48 mph



We get likewise winds tomorrow, according to the forecast.


----------



## JackieBlue

Good morning everyone!  Beautiful day here today.  I see the Royal Wedding is all over the television.  I have to ask, what's with the lopsided hats that look like they are falling off the Royal's heads?


----------



## Lia

JackieBlue said:


> Good morning everyone! Beautiful day here today. I see the Royal Wedding is all over the television. I have to ask, what's with the lopsided hats that look like they are falling off the Royal's heads?


 
lol.  Jackie, they're contemporary, artistically cool. Very chic! A sort of throw-back to the 20's/30's which has come back into vogue.


----------



## JackieBlue

Lia said:


> lol.  Jackie, they're contemporary, artistically cool. Very chic! A sort of throw-back to the 20's/30's which has come back into vogue.



Well I guess I'm not chic then.

Lia, have you not noticed the thread I made just for you?  I'm surprised I didn't see a comment from you.


----------



## Galvatron

JackieBlue said:


> Good morning everyone!  Beautiful day here today.  I see the Royal Wedding is all over the television.  I have to ask, what's with the lopsided hats that look like they are falling off the Royal's heads?



I think you will find the hats are fine it's just that all them Twat's have wonky heads

HELLO EVERYONE!!!


----------



## JackieBlue

Galvatron said:


> I think you will find the hats are fine it's just that all them Twat's have wonky heads
> 
> HELLO EVERYONE!!!



Hello my darling!


----------



## Lia

JackieBlue said:


> Lia, have you not noticed the thread I made just for you? I'm surprised I didn't see a comment from you.


 
No.   

I've been so busy that I haven't been into ff much in the last couple of days, nor have posted much either.  I'll go look right now. Can't stop long, so might have to post later when I'm less snowed under with work. lol



Hi Galvi.


----------



## thcri RIP

Lia said:


> No.
> 
> I've been so busy that I haven't been into ff much in the last couple of days, nor have posted much either.  I'll go look right now. Can't stop long, so might have to post later when I'm less snowed under with work. lol
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Galvi.



Do you want some cheese with that wine


----------



## Galvatron

thcri said:


> Do you want some cheese with that wine



You got cheese....what type i am cheese mad


GIVE ME CHEESE!!!!!!


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Finally home from work, very windy here today,warm and sunny,time for a drink.....


----------



## snow dog

AAUTOFAB1 said:


> Finally home from work, very windy here today,warm and sunny,time for a drink.....


 
I am glad someone has warm,,,, here it's 28 and snowing and windy


----------



## pirate_girl

AAUTOFAB1 said:


> Finally home from work



Me too.
Well, it's been about an hour, had to shower, take the dog out, feed her...etc.
Yo!


----------



## thcri RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Me too.
> Well, it's been about an hour, had to shower, take the dog out, feed her...etc.
> Yo!



Already went to bed and woken up..  could be a long night.


----------



## pirate_girl

thcri said:


> Already went to bed and woken up..  could be a long night.


Long night? Why?


----------



## JackieBlue

thcri said:


> Already went to bed and woken up..  could be a long night.



Can't sleep Murph?


----------



## JackieBlue

I see someone was busy on the forum early this AM.



Good morning everyone!


----------



## Galvatron

thcri said:


> Already went to bed and woken up..  could be a long night.



You old dog.....never thought you had in in you


----------



## thcri RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Long night? Why?





JackieBlue said:


> Can't sleep Murph?




Pretty much was it.  On and off most oftbe night.  Finally did get back to sleep dam dog woke me up at 4:00 this morning went back to bed at. 8:00 and now up again at 10:00 with a bad headache.


----------



## pirate_girl

thcri said:


> Pretty much was it.  On and off most oftbe night.  Finally did get back to sleep dam dog woke me up at 4:00 this morning went back to bed at. 8:00 and now up again at 10:00 with a bad headache.


Did you take anything for it?


----------



## JackieBlue

thcri said:


> Pretty much was it.  On and off most oftbe night.  Finally did get back to sleep dam dog woke me up at 4:00 this morning went back to bed at. 8:00 and now up again at 10:00 with a bad headache.



Oh I hate those kinds of nights.  My dog does that to me too a lot, especially lately.  She's a diabetic so has to go out more often.


----------



## thcri RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Did you take anything for it?



I actually took two Tylenol PM's.  Not for pain just for the sleep additive.


----------



## thcri RIP

JackieBlue said:


> Oh I hate those kinds of nights.  My dog does that to me too a lot, especially lately.  She's a diabetic so has to go out more often.



I kind of got in a grove at getting up at 4:30 and now that I don't need to Annie has kept it up.


----------



## JackieBlue

thcri said:


> I kind of got in a grove at getting up at 4:30 and now that I don't need to Annie has kept it up.



Yup, creatures of habit they are.


----------



## ben2go

The weather has been peaceful the last two days and I have been able to sleep.I look forward to sowing the royal oats tonight and having another wonderful nap.Catch ya'll in the next day er two.


----------



## JackieBlue

ben2go said:


> The weather has been peaceful the last two days and I have been able to sleep.I look forward to sowing the royal oats tonight and having another wonderful nap.Catch ya'll in the next day er two.



Hey ben!  You always zip in and zip out too quickly.  Hang around more next time.

And what kind of oats you sowing tonight?!


----------



## pirate_girl

Here.. just here.
Hiya Jax and the rest.


----------



## Av8r3400

Lit a fire in the fireplace again tonight to take off the chill.

It's funny how cold a damp, rainy 45° can feel.  25° and sunny feels warmer...


----------



## pirate_girl

Av8r3400 said:


> Lit a fire in the fireplace again tonight to take off the chill.
> 
> It's funny how cold a damp, rainy 45° can feel.  25° and sunny feels warmer...



It's been a nice day here Larry, weather-wise.
The sun was shining and the breeze was blowing, and I feel warm and happy from it still.
Looking forward to all brighter and sunnier days which may lie ahead.
Smooth sailing 
That pirate girl feels damn good.


----------



## JackieBlue

Good morning FF.  Nice day here again.  Hope everyone has a great Sunday!


----------



## muleman RIP

Yesterday was wonderful. Today it looks like rain moves back in and then sloppy till Wednesday. If we could just get a week of nice weather we might get garden going. Can't believe it is May and don't have peas and onions planted yet!


----------



## BigAl RIP

muleman said:


> Yesterday was wonderful. Today it looks like rain moves back in and then sloppy till Wednesday. If we could just get a week of nice weather we might get garden going. Can't believe it is May and don't have peas and onions planted yet!


 

 I hear ya Bill, I'm looking for my Snow Shoes  as we speak !


----------



## Trakternut

BigAl said:


> I hear ya Bill, I'm looking for my Snow Shoes  as we speak !



Watt? That bathtub on tracks not gonna do the tri......oh.....yeah!  I forgot! It's still on a trailer!


----------



## JackieBlue

BigAl said:


> I hear ya Bill, I'm looking for my Snow Shoes  as we speak !



Snow?!!  It's May 1st!


----------



## mak2

I am relaxing and pretty much trying to waste the rest of the weekend in my recently dried out basement.  It is cold and drizzly here.  I have to do laundry, but I dont think I will get much more done than that.  Maybe read my nook.


----------



## JackieBlue

mak2 said:


> I am relaxing and pretty much trying to waste the rest of the weekend in my recently dried out basement.  It is cold and drizzly here.  I have to do laundry, but I dont think I will get much more done than that.  Maybe read my nook.



What book are you reading?


----------



## mak2

Lair of the White worm by Bram Stoker


----------



## JackieBlue

I just ordered the new Barbara Eden biography and the new Rob Lowe biography.  I know it's not intellectual reading, but it will be my guilty pleasure reading.


----------



## pirate_girl

About to walk out the door for work..
Wish I could stay here and hang out.. sigh..

Toodles!
Have a great day peeps!


----------



## mak2

JackieBlue said:


> I just ordered the new Barbara Eden biography and the new Rob Lowe biography.  I know it's not intellectual reading, but it will be my guilty pleasure reading.



Intellectual compared to 100+ year old scary stories.


----------



## JackieBlue

mak2 said:


> Intellectual compared to 100+ year old scary stories.



I wasn't insinuating your book was intellectual at all.  Just in general...I mean it's not like I'll be reading an auto-biography by a political figure.


----------



## snow dog

I guess I etter get off the computer and get back to Pool cleaning, before the boss tans my behind


----------



## Galvatron

snow dog said:


> I guess I etter get off the computer and get back to Pool cleaning, before the boss tans my behind



Try not to swallow any unwanted scummy water


----------



## JackieBlue

snow dog said:


> I guess I etter get off the computer and get back to Pool cleaning, before the boss tans my behind



I hope you're talking about my pool.


----------



## snow dog

Pools clean, time to go back to the snow land


----------



## JackieBlue

My dog is farting so bad!


----------



## pirate_girl

Walked in the door tonight and saw on the telly that Obama was going to make a special statement.
Had no idea what it would be about, so I jumped in the shower and fed Gretch, then ran back out and logged in here.
I knew you all would be on the story. LOL
God I love this place!


----------



## JackieBlue

Good morning everyone.

  Overcast cool day here today.  But I don't mind.  I like days like this every now and then.  Have a great day!


----------



## snow dog

JackieBlue said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> Overcast cool day here today. But I don't mind. I like days like this every now and then. Have a great day![/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi JB


----------



## JackieBlue

Hi SD!  How's it going?


----------



## ben2go

JackieBlue said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> Overcast cool day here today.  But I don't mind.  I like days like this every now and then.  Have a great day!




Same here.I may cut grass today.


----------



## snow dog

JackieBlue said:


> Hi SD! How's it going?


 

My hands are sore from all the pool work over the weekend


----------



## Galvatron

I have been online shopping and just ordered one of these for my Daughter....she is over the moon.

Grandchild 2 due early November.


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ACeO4OCgUJc"]YouTube        - Graco Stadium Duo Tandem Pushchair - Kiddicare[/ame]


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Nice gift galvi,looks very cool.


----------



## Galvatron

AAUTOFAB1 said:


> Nice gift galvi,looks very cool.



A few racing stripes and traction control and i think i will be happy

The one i ordered is in the colour Jupiter.....i think that is beige....what do i know i am old.


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Galvatron said:


> A few racing stripes and traction control and i think i will be happy
> 
> The one i ordered is in the colour Jupiter.....i think that is beige....what do i know i am old.


 

It does have five point seat belts.looks fairly light, although fully loaded with kids and stuff she will be getting a good work out.


----------



## Galvatron

AAUTOFAB1 said:


> It does have five point seat belts.looks fairly light, although fully loaded with kids and stuff she will be getting a good work out.



good it will get her back to her trim look.


----------



## ben2go

HAHA!I didn't cut grass, as I had stated earlier in this thread.Instead I worked on my motorcycle.


----------



## JackieBlue

ben2go said:


> HAHA!I didn't cut grass, as I had stated earlier in this thread.Instead I worked on my motorcycle.



Cool!  What kind of bike?


----------



## JackieBlue




----------



## CityGirl

Off to bed.  Three 12 hour night shifts has kicked my butt.  Ya'll be good.


----------



## JackieBlue

CityGirl said:


> Off to bed.  Three 12 hour night shifts has kicked my butt.  Ya'll be good.



Hiya CG!  Sleep well!


----------



## Galvatron

CityGirl said:


> Off to bed.  Three 12 hour night shifts has kicked my butt.  Ya'll be good.



Good night CG.....sweet dreams and keep up the good work.


----------



## pirate_girl

CityGirl said:


> Off to bed.  Three 12 hour night shifts has kicked my butt.  Ya'll be good.


Glad I don't do hospital work any longer.
Sleep well sister nursey.
You rock.


----------



## Galvatron

JackieBlue said:


>



faster faster FASTER


----------



## JackieBlue

Galvatron said:


> faster faster FASTER



Oh Galvi! Yes!


----------



## Galvatron

I get horney when in fighting mode....line up ladies i am all yours


----------



## pirate_girl

Galvatron said:


> I get horney when in fighting mode....line up ladies i am all yours


Oh!
I say!


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Galviy's working guy forum is now open.


----------



## JackieBlue

AAUTOFAB1 said:


> Galviy's working guy forum is now open.



I just poured him a beer on NTT so I can take advantage of him.


----------



## snow dog

AAUTOFAB1 said:


> Galviy's working guy forum is now open.


 


say what


----------



## Trakternut

AAUTOFAB1 said:


> Galviy's working gay forum is now open.




Fixed it.


----------



## JackieBlue

Good night my darlings.  Sleep tight.


----------



## pirate_girl

JackieBlue said:


> Good night my darlings.  Sleep tight.


Good night Jackie.
Sleep well.


----------



## Trakternut

JackieBlue said:


> Good night my darlings.  Sleep tight.



Good night, JB, I'll be right up to tuck  you in!


----------



## JackieBlue

Trakternut said:


> Good night, JB, I'll be right up to tuck  you in!



Thanks Monte...I slept peacefully.


My dog is farting again. Ewwww!


----------



## jpr62902

JackieBlue said:


> Thanks Monte...I slept peacefully.
> 
> 
> *My dog is farting again*. Ewwww!


 
Suuuuure he is.  My dad always blamed the dog, too.


----------



## JackieBlue

jpr62902 said:


> Suuuuure he is.  My dad always blamed the dog, too.





It's a she.  And yes, she is!


----------



## CityGirl

Time to take a book and head outside to soak up some rays on this beautiful day.


----------



## pirate_girl

Have a nice day Letecia!


----------



## JackieBlue

CityGirl said:


> Time to take a book and head outside to soak up some rays on this beautiful day.



Have a nice day CG!


----------



## snow dog

Have a nice day JB, don't sunburn !


----------



## JackieBlue

snow dog said:


> Have a nice day JB, don't sunburn !



I think you mean CG.


----------



## JackieBlue

Good morning FF!  Rainy day here today.  Supposed to be really nice this weekend though.  Have a wonderful day!  

Oh and here ya go Cowboy...a nice bowl of cereal, with _milk_!


----------



## pirate_girl

Good morning Jackie.
There is a frost advisory in effect here for tonight.
Supposed to get down into the 30s.
Rainy day here too.


----------



## snow dog

JackieBlue said:


> I think you mean CG.


 

NOPE


----------



## ben2go

JackieBlue said:


> Cool!  What kind of bike?



I have four Suzuki GS500E motorcycles.One is completely customized,one is in the works to become a trike,and two are parts bikes that may become track bikes.

Here's my build thread http://gstwins.com/gsboard/index.php?topic=42478.0


----------



## JackieBlue

ben2go said:


> I have four Suzuki GS500E motorcycles.One is completely customized,one is in the works to become a trike,and two are parts bikes that may become track bikes.
> 
> Here's my build thread http://gstwins.com/gsboard/index.php?topic=42478.0



Cool!  So do you race?


----------



## ben2go

JackieBlue said:


> Cool!  So do you race?



I had a friend that use to.We were gonna team up and try some local events,butttt he got a steady girl so that put an end to it.We haven't even talked in over 2 years.He is in his 40's,no kids, and looking to remarry.I think his biological clock is ticking like a time bomb.


----------



## JackieBlue

ben2go said:


> I had a friend that use to.We were gonna team up and try some local events,butttt he got a steady girl so that put an end to it.We haven't even talked in over 2 years.He is in his 40's,no kids, and looking to remarry.I think his biological clock is ticking like a time bomb.



Ahhh I see.  Well find someone else to team up with.


----------



## ben2go

JackieBlue said:


> Ahhh I see.  Well find someone else to team up with.


If I can ever find someone I trust.


----------



## JackieBlue

ben2go said:


> If I can ever find someone I trust.


----------



## JackieBlue

Good morning!  It's a beautiful day here in Jersey.  Going to watch my son play baseball later.  My daughter has a softball game too but it's about 45 minutes away and she'll take the team bus.  She'd rather I not come to her games anyway because she says I make her nervous.  Funny, because every time I do go she usually has a great hit lol.  Great day for outdoor sports!  Have a good day!


----------



## CityGirl




----------



## pirate_girl

Sitting right here, drinking a Seattle's Best Iced Mocha


----------



## snow dog

Oregon's Mt. Washington


----------



## snow dog

Oregon's 3 fingered Jack Mountain


----------



## ben2go

I'm getting late.A childhood friend is moving back to our little block of country.Stopped by to say hello and now I'm here to say GN.


----------



## JackieBlue

ben2go said:


> I'm getting late.A childhood friend is moving back to our little block of country.Stopped by to say hello and now I'm here to say GN.



You always do that Ben LOL!  Hello and goodnight.


----------



## snow dog

the toy hanger


----------



## JackieBlue

snow dog said:


> the toy hanger



Very cool!


----------



## ben2go

snow dog said:


> the toy hanger



Oh come here and let me kick you.I can't fly no more, damn it.I lost my medical cert. because of my back and knee injury.Sooooo,jealous.I never made it into advanced aircraft.


----------



## snow dog

another one in the toy shed


----------



## pirate_girl

TGIF!
Got the next 3 days off!

Had a good day at work. 
Since we talk about weather and mostly anything in this thread, we had some pea-sized hail coming down like crazy around 4pm, then I saw a nice rainbow out the east door exit after. It's been a mix of rain and sunshine all day.


----------



## JackieBlue

Those pics are awesome!  Did you have fun?


----------



## snow dog

JackieBlue said:


> Those pics are awesome! Did you have fun?


 
OH yes,


----------



## JackieBlue

Good morning everyone!  Another beautiful day in New Jersey.  This is my kind of weather.  Hope you all have a great day!


----------



## snow dog

JackieBlue said:


> Good morning everyone! Another beautiful day in New Jersey. This is my kind of weather. Hope you all have a great day!


 

Hey it's Miss Sunshine... Have a wonderful day,  it's cool and rainy on the west coast


----------



## Trakternut

JackieBlue said:


> Good morning everyone!  Another beautiful day in New Jersey.  This is my kind of weather.  Hope you all have a great day!


Funny thing, it warmed up a good 15 degrees in the last few minutes.  
Sunny and 46 here. Supposed to almost get to 70. We need to dry out.


----------



## Lia

snow dog, those were perfectly amazing pics, awesome!  Thank you for sharing...


----------



## JackieBlue

Lia said:


> snow dog, those were perfectly amazing pics, awesome!  Thank you for sharing...



They are beautiful, aren't they?  It's almost like you can reach out and touch the mountain tops.


----------



## snow dog

Heceta Beach Lighthouse, Oregon


----------



## snow dog

More Pacific Ocean


----------



## snow dog

Middle Sister and North Sister


----------



## snow dog

Mt Jefferson


----------



## JackieBlue

Beautiful pics!  The beaches are so different here on the east coast.  Equally as beautiful, but different.


----------



## ben2go

To Snow Dog  You hurt my feelings with those aircraft and coastal pics.I can't go back to flying until my doc signs off and releases me.That's gonna be a new fresh hell for me getting recertified.Oh and the coastal pics.I won't be able to go down and stay in our condo on the beach.I have family obligations and can't make the 5.5 hour journey down there.

Good nighty FF and friends?


----------



## snow dog

ben2go said:


> To Snow Dog  You hurt my feelings with those aircraft and coastal pics.I can't go back to flying until my doc signs off and releases me.That's gonna be a new fresh hell for me getting recertified.Oh and the coastal pics.I won't be able to go down and stay in our condo on the beach.I have family obligations and can't make the 5.5 hour journey down there.
> 
> Good nighty FF and friends?


 


Ben2go, 
I am sorry, I only shared to enlighten the lives of those who can not see it for themselves.  I hope you can understand i did not post in an effort to harass you.


----------



## pirate_girl

Enjoyed a lovely brunch and some time with my Jeff.
Stuffed and happy right now.


----------



## Lia

ben2go said:


> To Snow Dog  You hurt my feelings with those aircraft and coastal pics.I can't go back to flying until my doc signs off and releases me.That's gonna be a new fresh hell for me getting recertified.Oh and the coastal pics.I won't be able to go down and stay in our condo on the beach.I have family obligations and can't make the 5.5 hour journey down there.
> 
> Good nighty FF and friends?




My friend, I know exactly how you feel hon! No, truly I do…. 

CG posted my utopian dream in her hot guys post in the ‘For Lia’ thread… I can’t tell you how er… desolate I am that I can only look at ‘em all, and dream. 

Personally, I think that we should send all of these dream busters to Coventry! Whaddya say?


----------



## ben2go

snow dog said:


> Ben2go,
> I am sorry, I only shared to enlighten the lives of those who can not see it for themselves.  I hope you can understand i did not post in an effort to harass you.




I'm good.I like seeing the pics.Just wish I could get out and fly,if I had the $$$ and my recert. 


Lia said:


> My friend, I know exactly how you feel hon! No, truly I do….
> 
> CG posted my utopian dream in her hot guys post in the ‘For Lia’ thread… I can’t tell you how er… desolate I am that I can only look at ‘em all, and dream.
> 
> Personally, I think that we should send all of these dream busters to Coventry! Whaddya say?


----------



## JackieBlue

I had a wonderful Mother's Day with my family.  Hope you all did too.


----------



## snow dog

JackieBlue said:


> I had a wonderful Mother's Day with my family. Hope you all did too.


 

Happy Mothers day JB


----------



## JackieBlue

snow dog said:


> Happy Mothers day JB



Thanks I had a really nice day.  My entire  family was over for a barbecue today. And I got flowers from my brother delivered yesterday too!


----------



## snow dog

JackieBlue said:


> Thanks I had a really nice day. My entire family was over for a barbecue today. And I got flowers from my brother delivered yesterday too!


 

Does that mean you had to do hostess duties ?


----------



## Trakternut

snow dog said:


> Does that mean you had to do hostess duties ?



The Hostess with the Mostess!


----------



## JackieBlue

snow dog said:


> Does that mean you had to do hostess duties ?





Trakternut said:


> The Hostess with the Mostess!



Yes I did, but my sister's help.


----------



## snow dog

JackieBlue said:


> Yes I did, but my sister's help.


 
that don't seem right, afterall you are a mother, you should have had the day off !


----------



## JackieBlue

snow dog said:


> that don't seem right, afterall you are a mother, you should have had the day off !



It's fine!  Plus, don't you know...Mom's have a full-time job that's 24/7.


----------



## snow dog

JackieBlue said:


> It's fine! Plus, don't you know...Mom's have a full-time job that's 24/7.


 

well 24/7 Mom this is for you


----------



## JackieBlue

snow dog said:


> well 24/7 Mom this is for you



Thanks!


----------



## snow dog

you are most welcome


----------



## snow dog

PB 100


----------



## snow dog

PB400


----------



## Lia

snow dog said:


> PB400


 
Oh man!  That's awesome snow dog. I love your pictures that you post. They are always worth seeing. 

Jackie, a bit late, I know, sorry hon... Happy Mothers Day!


----------



## JackieBlue

Lia said:


> Oh man!  That's awesome snow dog. I love your pictures that you post. They are always worth seeing.
> 
> Jackie, a bit late, I know, sorry hon... Happy Mothers Day!



Thanks Lia!

Good morning everyone!


----------



## snow dog

Lia said:


> Oh man! That's awesome snow dog. I love your pictures that you post. They are always worth seeing.
> 
> Jackie, a bit late, I know, sorry hon... Happy Mothers Day!


 


thanks Lia, I am glad you are enjoying them


----------



## snow dog

flowering plants


----------



## pirate_girl

I'm right here.. on this forum... durrr..


----------



## JackieBlue

Pretty pics SD!


----------



## snow dog

JackieBlue said:


> Pretty pics SD!


 


Thanks Miss Jackie


----------



## JackieBlue

Good morning everyone!  Another beautiful day here in Jersey.  Have a great day.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## JackieBlue

Rusty Shackleford said:


>



Hey Rusty!  How are you?  How is Lith doing?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

we're doin good


----------



## snow dog

Rusty Shackleford said:


> we're doin good


 
maybe some day you'll be back, we'll drink to that hope


----------



## pirate_girl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> we're doin good



Good to hear, Rusty.


----------



## snow dog

Hayrick Butte ,Oregon


----------



## JackieBlue

Wow!  Beautiful pic SD!


----------



## snow dog

JackieBlue said:


> Wow! Beautiful pic SD!


 

Thanks Jackie


----------



## pirate_girl

Listening to this sumbitch in the distance..
I think it's going to miss me...


----------



## pirate_girl

Ok.. maybe not..


----------



## pirate_girl

Well, that was fun... NOT..

Don't know what size the hail was but it came down like crazy, nice light show too, and heavy rain.. damned weather..


----------



## JackieBlue

Good morning everyone!  We really lucked out with the weather here in New Jersey this week.  Another beautiful sunny day in the 70's.  Wishing you all a sunny day also.


----------



## ben2go

We got hammered with T storms in the middle of the night again.We left home to seek shelter and everywhere we went there were trees down across the road.There was so much debris in the road,I couldn't run more than 30mph in a 55mph zone.I HATE WIND!Have I mentioned that?We're expecting more tonight.


----------



## JackieBlue

ben2go said:


> We got hammered with T storms in the middle of the night again.We left home to seek shelter and everywhere we went there were trees down across the road.There was so much debris in the road,I couldn't run more than 30mph in a 55mph zone.I HATE WIND!Have I mentioned that?We're expecting more tonight.



Wow ben!  Again?!!  Stay safe please!


----------



## ben2go

JackieBlue said:


> Wow ben!  Again?!!  Stay safe please!


Sure thing.I don't stick around when the wind gets up.I live on a hill with few trees that is in the middle of a shallow valley.Winds get funneled in and gain speed and power.


----------



## JackieBlue

ben2go said:


> Sure thing.I don't stick around when the wind gets up.I live on a hill with few trees that is in the middle of a shallow valley.Winds get funneled in and gain speed and power.



Where did you have to go for shelter?


----------



## snow dog

It's foggy and cool. Rise and shine everyone !


----------



## JackieBlue

I'm up!  Just browsing the net.  Good morning!


----------



## ben2go

JackieBlue said:


> Where did you have to go for shelter?



The storms were so heavily concentrated, that all we had to do was leave and go west about 10 miles, to get out of the storms path.When we have big storms and tornados,we have churches and schools with built in shelters.Mostly the restrooms and locker rooms.They're built with 12 inch re-enforced concrete walls and roofs.


----------



## ben2go

Oh,BTW,no storms today or tonight.Maybe I can rest easy and get sum sleep.


----------



## JackieBlue

ben2go said:


> Oh,BTW,no storms today or tonight.Maybe I can rest easy and get sum sleep.



I hope you did ben.

Good morning FF!


----------



## rback33

Hola! Como estas?


----------



## JackieBlue

rback33 said:


> Hola! Como estas?



Hey Jeremy!


----------



## rback33

JackieBlue said:


> Hey Jeremy!




Lol LOVE the pigtails


----------



## JackieBlue

rback33 said:


> Lol LOVE the pigtails



Thanks!


----------



## rback33

JackieBlue said:


> Thanks!




You are very welcome!


----------



## ben2go

JackieBlue said:


> I hope you did ben.
> 
> Good morning FF!




Thanks.It wasn't to bad last night.A little muggy,but cooled off and became foggy.I was able to sleep in this morning.Got up at 10:30,shook the sleep off, and been getting my errands done.I'm about to head out to finish them off.Catch you gals n guys later.


----------



## JackieBlue

Hey ben!

I ate lunch here today.  Best pizza ever!

http://www.sciortinos.net/Home_Page.html


----------



## ben2go

Hey we had pizza too.Not as good tho.It was CiCi's.I hate that place.All the weirdos go there and that's saying a lot coming from me.


----------



## JackieBlue

ben2go said:


> Hey we had pizza too.Not as good tho.It was CiCi's.I hate that place.All the weirdos go there and that's saying a lot coming from me.


----------



## JackieBlue

Good morning!  A little overcast and chilly here today.  Some rain on the way.  But the sun is still shining in other ways.  Hope you all have a great day!


----------



## Trakternut

Grey, drizzly, and breezy here.  Ain't even 40.  This weather sucks! It's hard to get any outside work done in this crap. 

What's new?


----------



## snow dog

Trakternut said:


> Grey, drizzly, and breezy here. Ain't even 40.  This weather sucks! It's hard to get any outside work done in this crap.
> 
> What's new?


 

Cloudy, warm, got lots done, Maybe it's you T-nut...


----------



## ben2go

A few sprinkles made it through to day.I was still able to get some work done on my riding mower and my motorcycle.


----------



## Trakternut

snow dog said:


> Cloudy, warm, got lots done, Maybe it's you T-nut...



Naww, Al Gore done dropped a whole load o' Global Warmin' all over us.


----------



## JackieBlue

Trakternut said:


> Naww, Al Gore done dropped a whole load o' Global Warmin' all over us.




The weather has been crazy in a lot of places lately.


----------



## JackieBlue

Good morning!  Rainy day here in Jersey.  Hope your weather is nicer.  Enjoy your Sunday.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Rainy and cold up here in Canada. Outdoor wedding yesterday was the same. Needless to say everyone was "damp".


----------



## JackieBlue

OhioTC18 said:


> Rainy and cold up here in Canada. Outdoor wedding yesterday was the same. Needless to say everyone was "damp".



That's no fun!  But you'll be happy to know the Yankees lost 2 games in a row to the Sox.

How long are you in Canada for?


----------



## ben2go

Expecting showers.Haven't seen any yet,but dark clouds abound.Going out to eat in a little while.I hope it doesn't rain.


----------



## JackieBlue

Good morning FF!  Rainy day here again.

  It's supposed to be that way for most of the week.  Hope you all have a great day.


----------



## snow dog

snow is melting


----------



## Trakternut

I'm right here!


----------



## snow dog

Trakternut said:


> I'm right here!


 


I am here too


----------



## JackieBlue

Trakternut said:


> I'm right here!





snow dog said:


> I am here too



Me three!


----------



## snow dog

JackieBlue said:


> Me three!


 

Three amigos  ?


----------



## JackieBlue

I see some posts disappeared with the crash.


Good morning everyone.


----------



## snow dog

JackieBlue said:


> I see some posts disappeared with the crash.
> 
> 
> Good morning everyone.


 

Morning JB


----------



## JackieBlue

snow dog said:


> Morning JB



Hey SD...how are you this morning?  Rainy here again today.


----------



## mak2

46 degrees.  A bit chilly.


----------



## snow dog

JackieBlue said:


> Hey SD...how are you this morning? Rainy here again today.


 

I am really good, sun is up morning low was 29 but it's up to 33 already


----------



## JackieBlue

mak2 said:


> 46 degrees.  A bit chilly.



Hey Mak!  57 here.


----------



## rback33

JackieBlue said:


> Hey Mak!  _*57*_ here.



Here too!


----------



## thcri RIP

We had frost on the ground this morning.  At this time last year I had corn out of the ground a good 6".  Hell I haven't even planted it yet this year.


----------



## JackieBlue

rback33 said:


> Here too!



MR. RUGGED!!!



thcri said:


> We had frost on the ground this morning.  At this time last year I had corn out of the ground a good 6".  Hell I haven't even planted it yet this year.




Oh hi Murph.















J/K Murph!


----------



## Galvatron

I am here now.....man work as got me by the tezzies at the moment,bit of more than i am on the norm prepared to do....just a few more crazy day's and then me and Mrs Galvi have a week home alone

What's the odd's something comes up


----------



## JackieBlue

Galvatron said:


> I am here now.....man work as got me by the tezzies at the moment,bit of more than i am on the norm prepared to do....just a few more crazy day's and then me and Mrs Galvi have a week home alone
> 
> What's the odd's something comes up



Well let's hope something comes up.


----------



## Galvatron

JackieBlue said:


> Well let's hope something comes up.



Dirty Girl....keep talking


----------



## JackieBlue

Galvatron said:


> Dirty Girl....keep talking



Who me?


----------



## Galvatron

JackieBlue said:


> Who me?



You ain't kidding me BatGirl.


----------



## JackieBlue

Galvatron said:


> You ain't kidding me BatGirl.




Sssshhhh!  Just don't tell anyone, ok?


----------



## Galvatron

JackieBlue said:


> Sssshhhh!  Just don't tell anyone, ok?



Your secret identity is safe with me Woderwoman


----------



## snow dog

Galvatron said:


> Your secret identity is safe with me Woderwoman


 


me too.


----------



## snow dog

a few friends visited my backyard this morning


----------



## pirate_girl

That's a cute foxy loxy..
I see them occasionally by an old reservoir near here.


----------



## JackieBlue

snow dog said:


> a few friends visited my backyard this morning



Great pics again SD!  REPS!


----------



## ben2go

Cloudy all day yesterday.Rained all night last night and today.Luckily it's just rain and not severe storms.


----------



## JackieBlue

ben2go said:


> Cloudy all day yesterday.Rained all night last night and today.Luckily it's just rain and not severe storms.



Hey Ben!

  Another flyby post?


----------



## ben2go

JackieBlue said:


> Hey Ben!
> 
> Another flyby post?


   

Yep.Now ya see me,now ya don't.


----------



## JackieBlue

ben2go said:


> Yep.Now ya see me,now ya don't.



OK, OK...have a nice night.


----------



## ben2go

JackieBlue said:


> OK, OK...have a nice night.



Thank you.I am going to try.Looks like the clouds are moving out.I see a bit of sun shining through.


----------



## snow dog

JackieBlue said:


> Great pics again SD! REPS!


 
thanks Miss Jackie


----------



## snow dog

More friends


----------



## JackieBlue

Nice eagle pic SD!

Good morning FF! 

 Yes, it's raining again.


----------



## snow dog

JackieBlue said:


> Nice eagle pic SD!
> 
> Good morning FF!
> 
> Yes, it's raining again.


 


Morning Miss Jackie, are you building a boat ?


----------



## JackieBlue

snow dog said:


> Morning Miss Jackie, are you building a boat ?



No not yet, but I might have to soon.  It's supposed to rain until Saturday.


----------



## snow dog

JackieBlue said:


> No not yet, but I might have to soon. It's supposed to rain until Saturday.


 


Wow, well our forecast says rain, but the sky is clear, and the sun comes up at 6am. it was 23 this morning


----------



## JackieBlue

snow dog said:


> Wow, well our forecast says rain, but the sky is clear, and the sun comes up at 6am. *it was 23 this morning*



It's May!


----------



## snow dog

JackieBlue said:


> It's May!


 

yeah, but it can snow any month of the year ! No air conditioner costs here !


----------



## JackieBlue

snow dog said:


> yeah, but it can snow any month of the year ! No air conditioner costs here !



No, but extra heating costs.


----------



## snow dog

JackieBlue said:


> No, but extra heating costs.


 
oh yeah,,  they get you either way


----------



## rback33

Ugh! Send the rain THIS way.. it is SOOOO dry... chance of rain the next few days, but I doubt it happens.


----------



## snow dog

Moose


----------



## JackieBlue

Good morning!  Guess what?  It's raining again!  


Hope you all have a nice day!


----------



## snow dog

JackieBlue said:


> Good morning! Guess what? It's raining again!
> 
> 
> Hoe you all have a nice day!


 

Morning Miss Jackie, wow you guys must have very green grass !


----------



## ben2go

JackieBlue said:


> Good morning!  Guess what?  It's raining again!
> 
> 
> Hoe you all have a nice day!



Sounds like you are getting it instead of us.
It's morning and I'm alive!


----------



## JackieBlue

ben2go said:


> Sounds like you are getting it instead of us.
> It's morning and I'm alive!




Yup, supposed to get a little break over the weekend, but then back to rain.


----------



## ben2go

JackieBlue said:


> Yup, supposed to get a little break over the weekend, but then back to rain.




Same here.First of the week,it's back to rain.We need it tho.It helps my allergies.Gah I sound like such a nerd.


----------



## JackieBlue

ben2go said:


> Same here.First of the week,it's back to rain.We need it tho.It helps my allergies.Gah I sound like such a nerd.



No you don't.  Allergies are at their worst this year.  I made a thread about it but I don't think anyone responded.  I guess no one else here has allergies. LOL


----------



## snow dog

JackieBlue said:


> No you don't. Allergies are at their worst this year. I made a thread about it but I don't think anyone responded. I guess no one else here has allergies. LOL


 

Mine were much worst when I was on Oregon, but now back in Idaho, they have gone away


----------



## JackieBlue

snow dog said:


> Mine were much worst when I was on Oregon, but now back in Idaho, they have gone away




Because nothing has a chance to grow there.  And when it does, a month later it's winter again.


----------



## snow dog

JackieBlue said:


> Because nothing has a chance to grow there. And when it does, a month later it's winter again.


 
you got it


----------



## rback33

It's still acting like it's going to rain, but isn't. Such a tease... weather is as bad as a woman...


----------



## JackieBlue

rback33 said:


> It's still acting like it's going to rain, but isn't. Such a tease... weather is as bad as a woman...




Not me.  I never tease.


----------



## Galvatron

doing the laundry for my daughter before she gets home from holiday.....i am getting soft


----------



## Trakternut

Galvatron said:


> doing the laundry for my daughter before she gets home from holiday.....i am a. Complete sap! t




Post repair; complete!


----------



## pirate_girl

Boo!


----------



## pirate_girl

snow dog said:


> hoo




Me.


----------



## snow dog

spring


----------



## JackieBlue

This is where I wish I was.


----------



## JackieBlue

Good morning!


----------



## muleman RIP

Bring that umbrella up here for a while! Got another 2+ inches of rain in the past day.


----------



## JackieBlue

muleman said:


> Bring that umbrella up here for a while! Got another 2+ inches of rain in the past day.



It's supposed to rain most of next week too.


----------



## Lia

Hello jackie... it looked like rain here for a spell, but I gave it an icy glare, and now the sun is shining again. A bit of a fresh breeze, but otherwise dry.


----------



## JackieBlue

Lia said:


> Hello jackie... it looked like rain here for a spell, but I gave it an icy glare, and now the sun is shining again. A bit of a fresh breeze, but otherwise dry.



Good morning Lia.  That sounds nice.  The sun may peek through this weekend for a bit, so that will be nice.  May is usually a very pretty month here.  But this May has been mostly rain.


----------



## Cowboy

Morning folks . I'm just sitting here watching the much needed rain and listening to the grass/gardens, new trees and bushes grow.  This is the first real moisture we have had since september of last year.


----------



## pirate_girl

Wishing I had today off.
TGIFFF
Later..


----------



## JackieBlue

Holy crapoli!  Major downpour here!


----------



## snow dog

JackieBlue said:


> Holy crapoli! Major downpour here!


 

bright sunshine here, I got sunburned yesterday, so I have to take it easy today


----------



## JackieBlue

Good morning FF!  It's an absolutely gorgeous day here today.  Back to rain tomorrow though.  Hope you all have a good one.


----------



## snow dog

antelope in the field


----------



## ben2go

Gettin in late.I have been steady working on my motorcycle the past few weeks.After two years,I finally got to ride it again today.Still have some fine tuning left but it is running.

No rain here just 100% humidity and high 80's.It sucks living on a hill in the middle of a valley.Stale air and high humidity.My fat self feels like a roasted marsh meller.


----------



## JackieBlue

Good evening everyone.  I had a really nice day today.  I went down the shore and had lunch on the boardwalk and did some shopping.  Just got home a little while ago.  Snapped some shots of the beach I was at today.  Sorry, they are just camera phone pics.  But it was a beautiful day there today even when it got cloudy.

Asbury Park, NJ


----------



## snow dog

JackieBlue said:


> Good evening everyone. I had a really nice day today. I went down the shore and had lunch on the boardwalk and did some shopping. Just got home a little while ago. Snapped some shots of the beach I was at today. Sorry, they are just camera phone pics. But it was a beautiful day there today even when it got cloudy.
> 
> Asbury Park, NJ


 

very nice pictures Miss Jackie


----------



## Trakternut

It does look like it was a nice day. Thanks for the pix, JB!


----------



## JackieBlue

Thanks guys.  Yeah we had a really nice day.  I love being at the beach.  Someday I'll move there.


----------



## snow dog

JackieBlue said:


> Thanks guys. Yeah we had a really nice day. I love being at the beach. Someday I'll move there.


 

There where ?


----------



## JackieBlue

snow dog said:


> There where ?



Down the shore somewhere.  There are miles and miles of beaches to choose from.  Quite expensive though.  But someday.


----------



## snow dog

JackieBlue said:


> Down the shore somewhere. There are miles and miles of beaches to choose from. Quite expensive though. But someday.


 
the Jersey shore, or just shore someplace ? I am sure your boat will come it and you'll find your section of sand


----------



## JackieBlue

snow dog said:


> the Jersey shore, or just shore someplace ? I am sure you boat will come it and you'll find your section of sand



Not sure what you meant in your last line.  But, I would love to stay here in Jersey at one of the beaches.  There's a possibility that one day I'll move out because it's very expensive though.  But I do love it here.  Once a Jersey Girl, always a Jersey Girl.


----------



## snow dog

JackieBlue said:


> Not sure what you meant in your last line. But, I would love to stay here in Jersey at one of the beaches. There's a possibility that one day I'll move out because it's very expensive though. But I do love it here. Once a Jersey Girl, always a Jersey Girl.


 

Could a Jersey Girl be at home on Florida Beach ?


----------



## JackieBlue

snow dog said:


> Could a Jersey Girl be at home on Florida Beach ?



Temporarily, sure.


----------



## snow dog

JackieBlue said:


> Temporarily, sure.


 
the sand , surf , wind, and water makes it fine


----------



## JackieBlue

snow dog said:


> the sand , surf , wind, and water makes it fine




As soon as I got out of the car today I took a deep long breath of sea air.  Love that smell!


----------



## snow dog

JackieBlue said:


> As soon as I got out of the car today I took a deep long breath of sea air. Love that smell!


 

Did you, by any chance have some seafood while at the seashore ?


----------



## JackieBlue

snow dog said:


> Did you, by any chance have some seafood while at the seashore ?



Actually yes...fresh lobster ravioli.  YUM!


----------



## snow dog

JackieBlue said:


> Actually yes...fresh lobster ravioli. YUM!


 

bring any home for later in the week ?


----------



## JackieBlue

snow dog said:


> bring any home for later in the week ?



Nope...it was too good to leave any for later.


----------



## JackieBlue

Good morning FF.  Kinda tired today.  Give me more coffee.


----------



## snow dog

JackieBlue said:


> Good morning FF. Kinda tired today. Give me more coffee.


 

here you go


----------



## JackieBlue

My dog is farting again.


----------



## mak2

I had a wonderful week.  Our Jamaica vacation fell through because they closed our resort so me and my wife stayed home for a week togetehr and all went well,  as long as I did as I was told.


----------



## snow dog

JackieBlue said:


> My dog is farting again.


 
that's dog talk for take me for a walk


----------



## mak2

snow dog said:


> that's dog talk for take me for a walk



That is our dogs talk for evacuate the room while you can.


----------



## snow dog

mak2 said:


> I had a wonderful week. Our Jamaica vacation fell through because they closed our resort so me and my wife stayed home for a week togetehr and all went well, as long as I did as I was told.


Did you get the insurance, which covers your lost $$


----------



## mak2

I really expected a problem with that, but my travel agent said he would refund the money in a couple of days.  The weridest thing happened.  He did, we did not lose a penny on the resort.  They would not refund cash for the plane tickets though, so my wife called them and started the Red Head bitch/whine/moan relentlessly session.  I have to see this to beleive it, but supposedly we have tickets to anywhere the airlines flies if we go before next May.


----------



## snow dog

mak2 said:


> I really expected a problem with that, but my travel agent said he would refund the money in a couple of days. The weridest thing happened. He did, we did not lose a penny on the resort. They would not refund cash for the plane tickets though, so my wife called them and started the Red Head bitch/whine/moan relentlessly session. I have to see this to beleive it, but supposedly we have tickets to anywhere the airlines flies if we go before next May.


 

Not losing any money is a good thing


----------



## mak2

Oh yea, I was very thankful.


----------



## snow dog

JackieBlue said:


> Nope...it was too good to leave any for later.


 
No freshly cooked lobster for later in the week ? to spice up that green salad !


----------



## JackieBlue

mak2 said:


> I had a wonderful week.  Our Jamaica vacation fell through because they closed our resort so me and my wife stayed home for a week togetehr and all went well,  as long as I did as I was told.



That sucks!  But the last part of your last sentence was funny!


----------



## JackieBlue

snow dog said:


> No freshly cooked lobster for later in the week ? to spice up that green salad !



Sadly no.  But we have seafood restaurants aplenty here (and I'm not talking Red Lobster, that's fast food seafood), so I'll be having it again.  I love getting a Stuffed Lobster Tail or Lobster Fra Diavolo...YUM!


----------



## snow dog

JackieBlue said:


> Sadly no. But we have seafood restaurants aplenty here (and I'm not talking Red Lobster, that's fast food seafood), so I'll be having it again. I love getting a Stuffed Lobster Tail or Lobster Fra Diavolo...YUM!


 
I am sure you have it as often as you can.  so how far are you from the shore?


----------



## loboloco

mak2 said:


> I had a wonderful week.  Our Jamaica vacation fell through because they closed our resort so me and my wife stayed home for a week togetehr and *all went well,  as long as I did as I was told*.


 Yep, that's how it goes.  'Yes, dear' are the two safest words in the english language.


----------



## JackieBlue

snow dog said:


> I am sure you have it as often as you can.  so how far are you from the shore?



About 45 minutes to the really nice beaches.  Every beach town in NJ has it's own unique quality to it.  Each one is a little different.  Some have boardwalks with rides and games, some are just for sunbathing and swimming, some are private with beautiful pristine estates, Atlantic City has gambling and where I was yesterday has a very eclectic feel to it with music and artists predominant.


----------



## snow dog

loboloco said:


> Yep, that's how it goes. 'Yes, dear' are the two safest words in the english language.


 
three more safe ones are " let me pay"


----------



## snow dog

JackieBlue said:


> About 45 minutes to the really nice beaches. Every beach town in NJ has it's own unique quality to it. Each one is a little different. Some have boardwalks with rides and games, some are just for sunbathing and swimming, some are private with beautiful pristine estates, Atlantic City has gambling and where I was yesterday has a very eclectic feel to it with music and artists predominant.


 


Nice, is this something you do once a month or more often ?


----------



## JackieBlue

snow dog said:


> Nice, is this something you do once a month or more often ?



As often as I can when there aren't other things to do.


----------



## snow dog

JackieBlue said:


> As often as I can when there aren't other things to do.


 
Are  summer and early fall is best ?


----------



## JackieBlue

snow dog said:


> Are  summer and early fall is best ?



Well there are more things to do in the summer, all kinds of boating, jet skiing, etc..  But personally I like it best in the spring and fall when it's not too crowded and not quite as hot either.


----------



## snow dog

JackieBlue said:


> Well there are more things to do in the summer, all kinds of boating, jet skiing, etc.. But personally I like it best in the spring and fall when it's not too crowded and not quite as hot either.


 
How warm does it get in the summer ?


----------



## Trakternut

Hot enough to erase tan lines!


----------



## JackieBlue

snow dog said:


> How warm does it get in the summer ?



Usually high 90's.  But one time we were vacationing down in Wildwood Crest for a week and we happened to book during the heat wave we had.  Heat indexes of 115-120.  I think that was maybe 3 years ago.  Nothing helped the heat, not even the ocean breeze.  Everything was just HEAT.  Needless to say it wasn't one of our best vacations.


----------



## snow dog

JackieBlue said:


> Usually high 90's. But one time we were vacationing down in Wildwood Crest for a week and we happened to book during the heat wave we had. Heat indexes of 115-120. I think that was maybe 3 years ago. Nothing helped the heat, not even the ocean breeze. Everything was just HEAT. Needless to say it wasn't one of our best vacations.


 
The ocean wouldn't cool you down ?


----------



## JackieBlue

Trakternut said:


> Hot enough to erase tan lines!



Who said anything about tan lines?


----------



## snow dog

Trakternut said:


> Hot enough to erase tan lines!


 
will it erase your farmer tan lines


----------



## JackieBlue

snow dog said:


> The ocean wouldn't cool you down ?



Yeah but if you knew anything about Wildwood Crest beach, it's like a mile walk to the water.


----------



## snow dog

JackieBlue said:


> Yeah but if you knew anything about Wildwood Crest beach, it's like a mile walk to the water.


 
I don't know anything, Please help me? Got any pictures?


----------



## snow dog

JackieBlue said:


> Who said anything about tan lines?


 

Tan line are a known fact  Hell even I get them


----------



## JackieBlue

snow dog said:


> I don't know anything, Please help me? Got any pictures?



Yup!  This is from the balcony of our room.


----------



## snow dog

JackieBlue said:


> Yup! This is from the balcony of our room.


 
thanks this looks like a nice place


----------



## JackieBlue

snow dog said:


> thanks this looks like a nice place



Wildwood Crest is a great place!  But see the walk to the water!


----------



## JackieBlue

Here's a few more...


----------



## snow dog

JackieBlue said:


> Here's a few more...


 
can you atv on the beach ?

is that you in the first picture next to the white umbrella ?


----------



## JackieBlue

snow dog said:


> can you atv on the beach ?
> 
> is that you in the first picture next to the white umbrella ?



No you can't atv on that beach.  There are a couple of beaches here that you can drive on though, but not many at all.

I don't see a white umbrella, but no I was on the Coast Guard boat.


----------



## snow dog

JackieBlue said:


> No you can't atv on that beach. There are a couple of beaches here that you can drive on though, but not many at all.
> 
> I don't see a white umbrella, but no I was on the Coast Guard boat.


 
No wonder everyone on the beach was looking toward the Boat


----------



## JackieBlue

snow dog said:


> No wonder everyone on the beach was looking toward the Boat



Sweet!

  And about those tan lines, it depends what you have on, if anything.


----------



## snow dog

JackieBlue said:


> Sweet!
> 
> And about those tan lines, it depends what you have on, if anything.


 

If you don't have anything on , How do you get tan lines ?


----------



## JackieBlue

snow dog said:


> If you don't have anything on , How do you get tan lines ?



That's why I said..."Who said anything about tan lines?"


----------



## jpr62902

Snow Dog and JackieBlue, just so ya know, there's a forum here made for just you two: http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/forumdisplay.php?f=103


----------



## JackieBlue

jpr62902 said:


> Snow Dog and JackieBlue, just so ya know, there's a forum here made for just you two: http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/forumdisplay.php?f=103



I guess someone complained.  We're really not flirting if you read back.  So I'm gonna make sure there is no flirting in any other thread except for there from everyone, ok?  What's fair is fair.  No more flirting anywhere but there.


----------



## snow dog

jpr62902 said:


> Snow Dog and JackieBlue, just so ya know, there's a forum here made for just you two: http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/forumdisplay.php?f=103


 

Did we do something wrong ?


----------



## JackieBlue

snow dog said:


> Did we do something wrong ?



No we didn't.  We were talking about NJ beaches for 99 percent of it.  It's nit-picking because I'm sure _someone_ complained.


----------



## snow dog

jpr62902 said:


> Snow Dog and JackieBlue, just so ya know, there's a forum here made for just you two: http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/forumdisplay.php?f=103


 
Mr. JPR can you please explain


----------



## jpr62902

No one complained.  If'n's y'all want to have an instant messaging moment courtesy of FF, I suggested you move it to another forum.  Or pm.  Whichever you prefer.


----------



## JackieBlue

jpr62902 said:


> No one complained.  If'n's y'all want to have an instant messaging moment courtesy of FF, I suggested you move it to another forum.  Or pm.  Whichever you prefer.



Are you kidding me?!!  Every thread here is like an instant messaging thread.  We're not doing anything different than anyone else is doing.  We are discussing.  Unbelievable.


----------



## jpr62902

JackieBlue said:


> Are you kidding me?!! Every thread here is like an instant messaging thread. We're not doing anything different than anyone else is doing. We are discussing. Unbelievable.


 
Oh, the insanity!  The outrage!

C'mon.


----------



## loboloco

Time for bed folks.  o dark thirty is coming on quick.


----------



## snow dog

good night folks


See ya in the morning JB


----------



## JackieBlue

snow dog said:


> good night folks
> 
> 
> See ya in the morning JB



Yup!  See ya right here SD.  Good night.


----------



## Trakternut

jpr62902 said:


> No one complained.  If'n's y'all want to have an instant messaging moment courtesy of FF, I suggested you move it to another forum.  Or pm.  Whichever you prefer.



Now, jpr, the whole thread is wide open. Anybody could have chimed in on JB's lack of tan lines, but didn't. Plenty of chastisin's been done in thenpast few days about folks stirring chit.  Maybe some of the chastisers need to be chastised.

And I could swear a coupla posts disappeared during the night.  There's some _Crazy Shit_ going on!


----------



## snow dog

Good Morning Miss Jackie


----------



## JackieBlue

I know exactly what's going on here TN.  It's very obvious.


----------



## snow dog

JackieBlue said:


> I know exactly what's going on here TN. It's very obvious.


 

Jackie, is this a wave ?


----------



## JackieBlue

snow dog said:


> Good Morning Miss Jackie



Don't blow me a kiss.  It's not permitted.


----------



## snow dog

JackieBlue said:


> Don't blow me a kiss. It's not permitted.


 

Doc,  has something changed, Please explain !


----------



## muleman RIP

Here I is! Glad the romper room is still open.


----------



## rback33

Took me forever to get caught up, but I am actually here!


----------



## muleman RIP

Daily jollies to break the noontime monotony!


----------



## JackieBlue

You're getting what you want Muley, Shep, lobo, Jev and PG.  I'll leave quietly.


----------



## SShepherd

JackieBlue said:


> You're getting what you want Muley, Shep, lobo, Jev and PG. I'll leave quietly.


 
oh good grief...........the drama

I don't care if you stay or go.  Honestly, you think I follow you every post...or anyone else does? Ok, maybe your internet boyfriends do.
 You said my name, here I am, that's all.


----------



## JackieBlue

SShepherd said:


> oh good grief...........the drama
> 
> I don't care if you stay or go.  Honestly, you think I follow you every post...or anyone else does? Ok, maybe your internet boyfriends do.
> You said my name, here I am, that's all.



Please leave me alone Shep.  And you should talk about internet boyfriends.  Also, apparently you do follow me around.  You people are doing nothing but ganging up on me and nothing is being done about it.  You are all nothing but internet bullies.


----------



## SShepherd

JackieBlue said:


> Please leave me alone Shep. And you should talk about internet boyfriends. Also, apparently you do follow me around. You people are doing nothing but ganging up on me and nothing is being done about it. You are all nothing but internet bullies.


 
ROTFL, you have an inflated internet self worth, that's for sure.

if you feel I'm "ganging" up on you or being an "internet bully" I encourage you to report it to any mod you wish and I'll be more than happy to speak to them.
Any post here, or on any internet forum is open for anyone to comment on, plain and simple. (unless the forum owner or mod locks them)
Who is this "you people"? you're talking about? The same people you accused me of conspiring with before ? Seriously ? I'm not understanding your paranoia.


----------



## JackieBlue

SShepherd said:


> ROTFL, you have an inflated internet self worth, that's for sure.
> 
> if you feel I'm "ganging" up on you or being an "internet bully" I encourage you to report it to any mod you wish and I'll be more than happy to speak to them.
> Any post here, or on any internet forum is open for anyone to comment on, plain and simple. (unless the forum owner or mod locks them)
> Who is this "you people"? you're talking about? The same people you accused me of conspiring with before ? Seriously ? I'm not understanding your paranoia.



Leave me alone Shep.  Seriously, you really should.  

CSCSCS


----------



## SShepherd

JackieBlue said:


> Leave me alone Shep. Seriously, you really should.
> 
> CSCSCS


 is that a threat ?


----------



## JackieBlue

SShepherd said:


> is that a threat ?



How is that a threat?  I told you to leave me alone.  Paranoid?


----------



## SShepherd

lol, whatever. you're acting delusional

you called me into this thread.

have a fantastic day


----------



## muleman RIP

JackieBlue said:


> You're getting what you want Muley, Shep, lobo, Jev and PG.  I'll leave quietly.


Huh?? I make a joking reply and you speculate you know what I want. This is open forum not seriously speaking. I just read this thread for entertainment once in a while.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Wow.


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Rusty Shackleford said:


> Wow.


----------



## JackieBlue




----------



## snow dog

JackieBlue said:


>


----------



## snow dog

JackieBlue said:


> That's why I said..."Who said anything about tan lines?"


 


back to our OP,


are they tan lines or white lines ?


----------



## JackieBlue

snow dog said:


> back to our OP,
> 
> 
> are they tan lines or white lines ?



I'll let you know when I'm sporting my tan this year.


----------



## snow dog

JackieBlue said:


> I'll let you know when I'm sporting my tan this year.


 

I burnt my Nose, working on the water line the other day 

want to see the tan line on my nose ?


----------



## JackieBlue

snow dog said:


> I burnt my Nose, working on the water line the other day
> 
> want to see the tan line on my nose ?



Were you wearing sunglasses?


----------



## snow dog

JackieBlue said:


> Were you wearing sunglasses?


 
no, it was cloudy!


For you to get a tan, the rain that falls mainly in Jersey has to stop


----------



## JackieBlue

snow dog said:


> no, it was cloudy!
> 
> 
> For you to get a tan, the rain that falls mainly in Jersey has to stop



Then how did you get a burnt nose?

I know, it's supposed to rain all this week too.


----------



## snow dog

JackieBlue said:


> Then how did you get a burnt nose?
> 
> I know, it's supposed to rain all this week too.


 

because even with cloudy skies, there's a mile of less atmosphere, so the sun is stronger, even with clouds


----------



## snow dog

less snow


----------



## JackieBlue

snow dog said:


> less snow



Wow the snow is finally almost gone.  That's good.  Take care SD.


----------



## snow dog

JackieBlue said:


> Wow the snow is finally almost gone. That's good. Take care SD.


 
always Miss Jackie


----------



## rback33

I want pizza.... in case anyone wondered lol


----------



## snow dog

rback33 said:


> I want pizza.... in case anyone wondered lol


 
ok, and some beer


----------



## rback33

snow dog said:


> ok, and some beer



Sounds good to me! What's Jackie bringing?


----------



## snow dog

rback33 said:


> Sounds good to me! What's Jackie bringing?


 

not sure , been a rough day here on FF


----------



## rback33

snow dog said:


> not sure , been a rough day here on FF



Yeah.. I know... the key is learning to ignore each other. Many years on this forum and I have learned to do it well. Almost impossible to really get under my skin.


----------



## JackieBlue

rback33 said:


> Sounds good to me! What's Jackie bringing?



Nothing Jeremy.  Take care.  I'll miss you.


----------



## snow dog

JackieBlue said:


> Nothing Jeremy. Take care. I'll miss you.


 
are you saying see ya later ?


----------



## rback33

snow dog said:


> are you saying see ya later ?



I believe she is.


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

snow dog said:


> less snow


 
Mmmmmmmmmmm they look soooooo tasty


----------



## ben2go

Got my motorcycle back running.Now it's just a few nit picky things and a washing.I'll be heading up the BRP this weekend.


But my car crapped out on me. 


Hope the weather holds out through the weekend,so I can go ride and repair my car.


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

ben2go said:


> Got my motorcycle back running.Now it's just a few nit picky things and a washing.I'll be heading up the BRP this weekend.
> 
> 
> But my car crapped out on me.
> 
> 
> Hope the weather holds out through the weekend,so I can go ride and repair my car.


 

what kinda motorcycle


----------



## pirate_girl

Here, feeling sad, happy, confused..


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

pirate_girl said:


> Here, feeling sad, happy, confused..


 
 some days are better than others?


----------



## pirate_girl

AAUTOFAB1 said:


> some days are better than others?


Man, isn't that the truth.


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

pirate_girl said:


> Man, isn't that the truth.


 [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=af46TPfaAIE"]YouTube        - ‪Bad Company - Crazy circles‬‏[/ame]  kick back and listen to the music


----------



## pirate_girl

Tried to rep you, but can't.
Good lyrics.


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

pirate_girl said:


> Tried to rep you, but can't.
> Good lyrics.


----------



## ben2go

AAUTOFAB1 said:


> what kinda motorcycle


I have four but the one that I ride all the time is my 1989 Suzuki GS500.I have a build thread.I have redone my bike from front to back top to bottom.I am at the point that I am ready for tear down paint and powder coat. http://gstwins.com/gsboard/index.php?topic=42478.0


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

ben2go said:


> I have four but the one that I ride all the time is my 1989 Suzuki GS500.I have a build thread.I have redone my bike from front to back top to bottom.I am at the point that I am ready for tear down paint and powder coat.


 
That is one sweet ride 

I used to ride on the street,but after a few close calls in the city i stoped.now i just ride dirt when i get the chance,which reminds me i have to go threw the carb and replace the needle and seat....


----------



## snow dog

snow dog said:


> If you don't have anything on , How do you get tan lines ?


 

When the sun shines, everybody gets tan lines, mine are on my arms, around my eyes cause i normally wear sunglasses.

It's too bad this place which says it's open, almost anything goes forum  because someone said tan lines. Wow.


----------



## mattressmorris

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bylwwpUNmJQ"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bylwwpUNmJQ[/ame]

Hi! Im the new guy from Battleground WA,check out my audition video for TopShot 4 and feel free to comment,Thanks!


----------



## Cowboy

Howdy and welcome aboard Matt , Thanks for the great introduction, looks like a great place you have . I'll bet your backstop cost a bundle to build. 

 I Never heard of top shot before but good luck with it , hope you stick around . Theres one or two other folks around here that also like to plink around a little bit as well, I'm sure You'll fit right in .


----------

